# CD1 August 11th - wanna keep one another sane?



## Lyns

Well, my previous cycle buddies did a grand job of cheering one another up through the last 2ww....and I'm the first, and hopefully, only one out. 

Anyone else want to obsess symptons away this month. I expect to Ov around 27th/28th, although when to test will be somewhat guess work as I have a Luteal phase defect to try and correct in the meantime!

Come join the party (Ok - of 1 person at the mo!) :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## littlestar

My AF arrived today after 56 days, so there's no real way of knowing if I am a true cycle buddy. But if your happy to have me on board I need an occaisional dose of sanity! :)


----------



## Lyns

littlestar said:


> My AF arrived today after 56 days, so there's no real way of knowing if I am a true cycle buddy. But if your happy to have me on board I need an occaisional dose of sanity! :)

Not alwasy great at sanity....but I'll do my best! Do you have any idea if and when you Ov? :hugs:


----------



## littlestar

looking at my last 2 cycles of 81 & 56 days, i'm looking at taking my BBt this month to get a better idea


----------



## celine

I just had my longest cycle ever - 37 days how odd, but af arrived today and Im actually happy :)
So even though you might beat me to Ovulation we can be cydcle buddies in the meanwhile :)

Littlestar I almost messaged you today, I saw that you didnt have af for almost 50+ days and are going for ultrsound! What are they looking out for?


----------



## littlestar

celine said:


> Littlestar I almost messaged you today, I saw that you didnt have af for almost 50+ days and are going for ultrsound! What are they looking out for?

they're looking into the health of my overies and uterus, to see if theres and phyisical explanation for lack of :witch: 
basically it will rule out polycystic ovary syndrome, blocked tubes.


----------



## Coffee

I'll join! 
:witch:just starting to show her face today after being 12 days late (was also 8 days late last cycle, before that completely regular, been off bcp for over a year, so who knows what the hell is going on with my body at the mo and why it's suddenly started playing up!!). 
My plan for this cycle is to go into OV stick overdrive, in a desperate attempt to try and see what's happening! 

Celine - i am the same as you! Every month when :witch:arrives i just want to cry and cry. Today though - feel on :cloud9:!!! So happy the old hag has finally got me!!


----------



## littlestar

i'm planning my BBT charting for this month - just waiting for Thermometer to arrive.
Aparently if i do have PCOS then some brands of o tests don't work (CBFM says not suitable for women with PCOS) I do have some stick tests i might try - but they sound complicated - need to let sample get to room temperature etc before testing sounds like it's going to take ages.


----------



## Rumpskin

Hey Lyns

I would so love to be your cycle buddy sweets.

I have had spotting for 2 days on and off - where are you :witch: face?

I will probably be a day behind you :hissy:

:hug:


----------



## Lyns

Rumpskin said:


> Hey Lyns
> 
> I would so love to be your cycle buddy sweets.
> 
> I have had spotting for 2 days on and off - where are you :witch: face?
> 
> I will probably be a day behind you :hissy:
> 
> :hug:

Aww, sweetie....she's not coing for you too, is she! :hugs: So sorry, darling.

Well, we'll just have to obsess away our short cycles together hun xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Lyns said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lyns
> 
> I would so love to be your cycle buddy sweets.
> 
> I have had spotting for 2 days on and off - where are you :witch: face?
> 
> I will probably be a day behind you :hissy:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Aww, sweetie....she's not coing for you too, is she! :hugs: So sorry, darling.
> 
> Well, we'll just have to obsess away our short cycles together hun xxClick to expand...

She be here either tonight or tomorrow morning. Just in time for the postie to bring my new toy (CBFM hopefully) :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

:witch: arrived for me this morning 3.5hrs after I woke up today so, tomorrow is offically CD1 for me.


----------



## Rumpskin

shmoo75 said:


> :witch: arrived for me this morning 3.5hrs after I woke up today so, tomorrow is offically CD1 for me.

Sorry she got you darling xxx


----------



## shmoo75

I'm just glad I know. I have just had a 42 day cycle my last cycle was 34 days and that was my 1st one after my m/c so, hopefully this one will be a 28 day cycle and result in a sticky :bfp:


----------



## celine

I hope we get a bfp in this group this month :) seems we have alot of long cycle stories!
Cd 2 and af is physically killing me here, I think im going to die :(


----------



## Lyns

Me too. CD2 is alwasy my heaviest day.

Sometimes i think the wait to Ov, is worse than the 2ww to test (although my apparently is nowhere near 2 weeks!)


----------



## Halle71

:witch: arrived this morning, a day earlier than expected.
Gutted even though I knew it probably wasn't my month....

Timing is pretty rubbish now for when I'm due to O - we're in Italy with my OH's relatives and he doesn't like :sex:when we are there. Dammit.

Just have to get him drunk :rofl:

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Lyns

Halle71 said:


> Just have to get him drunk :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## celine

Nothing like a bottle of cheap italian wine to get the juices flowing! hehe
I do understand tho, my mom lives with us and she is in the room nxt door (we are renting this aweful house in netherlands waiting to move end oct to new house where our room will b far away)
in this crap house there is 5cm gaps under all the doors, squeaky old beds too!


----------



## Darkchild

Hi I'm waiting for her to show her face tommorow I will be your buddy.


----------



## Halle71

There's a fine line between enough booze to lose his inhibitions and er, coma and I haven't quite sussed it :rofl:

Good luck everyone - only a few days until BD time :happydance:

Hx


----------



## Coffee

How yawnsville is CD2?!! I'm bored already! 
What CD are you guys due to Ov? Lets countdown to that!!! 
My cycles have gone bonkers so i could be anywhere between CD 19 and CD 33. I shall be using a vast quantity of OV sticks this month to work it out! 
Was reading this morning about someone who had got pg from bd-ing on CD 2 actually.... very interesting.... apparently its relatively common to ovulate during your AF. Any takers to try this out?? My DH would run for the hills if i suggested this!!!!! :rofl::rofl:!!!


----------



## celine

bd in cd 2? tmi but my afs are so heavy that after i go to the loo it actually looks like ive killed someone, cut them into little pieces and tried to flush!

funny enough we have bd-ed during af :blush: we were apart for 4 months and i was on cd 3 but we really missed each other...alot...there is a really dirty sheet we still to wash too :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Darkchild said:


> Hi I'm waiting for her to show her face tommorow I will be your buddy.


Welcome hunny....is she definitely gonna show or are you in with a hope this month?


----------



## celine

Coffe to answer ur question...according to FF I should O between cd 18 & 20 (which is 28th and 30th Aug)

and you?


----------



## Coffee

celine said:


> bd in cd 2? tmi but my afs are so heavy that after i go to the loo it actually looks like ive killed someone, cut them into little pieces and tried to flush!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha ha ha! Me too!!! There's no way i would want to bd!! It was just something i read in the newspaper this morning! Maybe give it a try in a couple more years if i get more desperate!!!!
> 
> I should Ov anytime from 29th August, to.... well... could be anywhere up to 14th sept or later! I shall have to keep poas to find out!! My cycle has gone mad lately!


----------



## Lyns

Prob about CD16 or 17 for me.....then its not so much the 2ww, its more like the 'pray AF doens't turn up too early wait' Gotta sort this LPD out. Been to the healthfood shop today and ordered myself some of this...

https://www.pukkaherbs.com/file/939c0d063f318d725731a437e1c98094/shatavari-plus.html

Only problem is it makes your breath stink that bad no one would want to :sex: with you anyway! Oh the sacrifices.....:rofl:


----------



## celine

Lyns I hope af stays away a lil longer this time..like 9 months longer :)
My cycle went made lately too. usually 29 - 35 days and last one 38 days it was the worst 3ww ever!


----------



## Halle71

I'm due to O on CD 14, the Bank Holiday Monday.
Not actually that long away now.... 

I also couldn't BD on CD2. Yikes, not worth the mess!! :rofl:

Hx


----------



## JJF

I'd like to join too :)
I am right around Celine-AF was 6 days late and I finally started af on August 9th. This is first AF after MC and I'm going to start charting for the first time tomorrow morning so wish me luck :) 

Quick question-how do I find this buddy list again, just look for this same title each time I look in the buddies posts???


----------



## celine

Hi JJF
Welcome to our little cycle buddy group  I hate it when af shows up so late!! Good luck with the charting, this is my 2nd month of charting.

To find this group just click on the title in the cycle buddies area.


----------



## shmoo75

BD on CD2?!?! I say no way my OH is always pestering me whilst I am on!!!!!! He just doesn't care:rofl::rofl: You would of thought after being together for 8yrs he would know hell would have to freeze over 1st!!! :witch: should leave me on evening of CD6 so, he can wait til then. He will be glad of the rest by the end of this cycle as, I am determind to get a :bfp: so we will be BDing everyday from CD6 onwards:rofl::rofl:


----------



## celine

wow shmoo thats very determined of you! Thats one way to make extra sure you have covered all your bases :)
My af also only starts leaving after cd6 or so, her stays are always long and painful. Then should start bd really hard from cd10 and o sticks from cd12 and see where we get to this cycle :)


----------



## shmoo75

I know!!! I don't think my OH will complain:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Coffee

shmoo75 said:


> I know!!! I don't think my OH will complain:rofl::rofl:

I thought that the month i decided to try the "bd every day for the whole cycle" technique and weirdly DH did complain??!! Before TTC he used to say we didn't bd enough, then when he gets it all on a plate he complained it was too much for him!!! Men! pah! No pleasing them!


----------



## amber20

cd 1 on Aug. Can i join too?


----------



## amber20

oops I can't type today cd 1 on Aug 12


----------



## Lyns

amber20 said:


> oops I can't type today cd 1 on Aug 12

Welcome hun! Good luck this cycle xx


----------



## celine

this part of the cycle is definatly the most dull, all blood and pms...the fun only starts in a week


----------



## shmoo75

Hi amber welcome to the beginning of the madness:rofl::rofl:

I am still waiting for :witch: to fly away which will hopefully be this weekend then the BDing can start!!!! I hopefully will OV around the BH weekend which is when me & OH are still on Holiday so, I should be able to catch it. I so hope so. When do you girlies think you will OV?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Knock Knock...
peeking inside......:hi:

I'm a few days behind you all.......but have been following your thread since some of you left the old thread.

Helloooooooooooo again.......and hello to new girls!!!!!


----------



## Coffee

Hi Chillbilly!! :hi:

I'm still so so so so booorrrreeddddd of this cycle so far! Anyone had the :witch: leave them yet?! She's still hanging around me and probably will for a couple of days yet. 
On the upside, i'm feeling very confident that myself and all my cycle buddies will get BFP's this cycle! So join this thread quick if you want a :bfp:!!! 
How long has everyone here been TTC? I've been 1 year and 1 month now so this cycle has to be it now, right?!


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> Knock Knock...
> peeking inside......:hi:
> 
> I'm a few days behind you all.......but have been following your thread since some of you left the old thread.
> 
> Helloooooooooooo again.......and hello to new girls!!!!!

Hello you....

I'd say your welcome to join us, but I rather hope you don't need! She's not got you yet has she?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yup...got me good!!!!

i was about to start a thread called " Fack me it hurts!!!!!!!"
hahahaha

I was hoping some topless suntanning would do the trick but I keep hearing branches breaking in the woods so I am to scared to stay out there. Dogs were with me but they got to hot and wanted in.

i can just imagine the headlines........ Half naked girl found eaten by a bear.
Speaking of headlines...I just saw on some news show..maybe not true but....they showed a video of a 14lb 2 day old in Cancun mexico.....i think they nick name him " super Antonio" or mucho grande!!!!!

haha
had him laying next to a regular sized newborn..holy moly..I didn't want to post that news in any preggo threads.......scare the 3rd tri girls.


----------



## Lyns

:shock: 14lbs! Thats really gotta hurt! My DD was just 10lbs and believe me that was big enough. She got stcuk on the way out (wrong way roudn too!) so they had to whip me off for a c-sec!

Sorry she got you sweetie....here's looking to next month! xx


----------



## JJF

Answering questions from Shmoo75 and Coffee...
The Witch moved out today and this was first AF after MC so before my cycles were cd 31 but I just started charting my temps yesterday and I'm planning to pay REAL close attention to the other stuff to and time it just right but I don't know yet what day that will be. OH is going out of town and i told him he had to be back by the 21st in case I'm now on a 28 day cycle!!!

Coffee: I have two little ones and started trying in January. I got prego after my May 12th period but MC at 7w5d. Tried right after to get prego but no luck :( Hoping this is my month. So not trying too too long, but it still feels long to me. THis was my 3rd MC but I do have two beautiful babies!!!


----------



## shmoo75

The bloomin :witch: is still hanging around my gaff at the mo much to my OH's dismay whilst she is still here no :sex: for me Hopefully she would of buzzed off by tomorrow evening then OH can start walking lighter again:rofl::rofl::rofl: What are they like its only a couple of days!!!

I've been TTC since April this yr, I fell straight away but I had a m/c end of may when is was 7wks+4days. This is my 2nd visit from :witch: since my m/c. 1st was a 34 day cycle and the last one was 42 days. I really hope they start going back to a more normal 28days this is why I am charting my temps from this cycle onwards so I have more of an idea when I OV and stuff.


----------



## rachelle1975

Lyns said:


> Well, my previous cycle buddies did a grand job of cheering one another up through the last 2ww....and I'm the first, and hopefully, only one out.
> 
> Anyone else want to obsess symptons away this month. I expect to Ov around 27th/28th, although when to test will be somewhat guess work as I have a Luteal phase defect to try and correct in the meantime!
> 
> Come join the party (Ok - of 1 person at the mo!) :dohh: :rofl:


Party of 1? make that 2! :rofl:

I am CD4 today - normally 27 day cycle but they have been a bit wonky of late!!

So how long have you been TTC for? Fingers crossed this is our month!:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lyns said:


> :shock: 14lbs! Thats really gotta hurt! My DD was just 10lbs and believe me that was big enough. She got stcuk on the way out (wrong way roudn too!) so they had to whip me off for a c-sec!
> 
> Sorry she got you sweetie....here's looking to next month! xx

Stuck???.....did they wheel you down the hall with your legs in stirrups head sticking out.....to surgery? oh jesus..I am hearing bout some scarey stories.

did you see the thread aout face first births? and 92 stitch birth....

ok sorry onto another subject.........
Hello to Coffee, JJF, shmoo, and rachelle...and if I forgot anyone else new sorry BUT I am little scatter brained..lol

We'll have some fun chats in about a week..hehehe
I actually forgot about AF and was totally out of everything this time. 

funny thing is...i bought a HUGE pack of pads in Aprl...I used the last one yesterday...hahahaha ( had about 200 of them.lol)


----------



## Lyns

rachelle1975 said:


> Party of 1? make that 2! :rofl:
> 
> I am CD4 today - normally 27 day cycle but they have been a bit wonky of late!!
> 
> So how long have you been TTC for? Fingers crossed this is our month!:hugs:

Well your very welcome to join the party, hun!

CD5 for me today....again usually a 27 day cycle thats also been misbehavin' lately. It's bad enough when its predictable isn't it, never mind when the wretched :witch: plays hide and seek around AF tme and you never know if she'll be early or late or hopefully stay away completely.

This is my 3rd month actively TTC and about our 6th 'not avoiding', but I think I was havng annovulatory bleeds for the first 2 or 3 cycles. I'm blessed to have a beautiful daughter already, but she would make a great big sis, so hoping and praying for my BFP soon.

Good luck here sweetie....sprinkles of :dust:for you xx


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> Stuck???.....did they wheel you down the hall with your legs in stirrups head sticking out.....to surgery? oh jesus..I am hearing bout some scarey stories.
> 
> did you see the thread aout face first births? and 92 stitch birth....

Perversely enough, I actually thoroughly enjoyed my 24 hour labour stint and even the C-sec, and I'd do it all again in a heartbeat. At the time, i wasn't really aware (bit too much entonox probably!) how much a problem it all could have become, and they were initally going to try forceps (which i am really squeamish about) when DD's heartbeat suddenly dropped, so they opted for a C-sec immediately. Thankfully, I'd just agreed to an epidural as the pain was getting unbearable at that point (she was putting a lot of pressure on my lower spine due to her being back to front) and if I hadn't of had that I'd have to have been crashed out with a GA, and missed her birth.

The funniest story I heard though was about a woman who was in a similar situation to me....she'd tried to give birth naturally, the baby had got stuck part way down, couldn't go forward, couldn't go back, so they went for C-sec.. Apparently the midwife had her hand one end pushing the baby back into the uterus for the surgeon, to lift the baby out through abdomen, and her husband could actually see the midwifes hand pushing the baby....through the incision in her abdomen, and almost hand the baby to the surgeon that way....Eeeew!


----------



## rachelle1975

> Well your very welcome to join the party, hun!
> 
> CD5 for me today....again usually a 27 day cycle thats also been misbehavin' lately. It's bad enough when its predictable isn't it, never mind when the wretched :witch: plays hide and seek around AF tme and you never know if she'll be early or late or hopefully stay away completely.
> 
> This is my 3rd month actively TTC and about our 6th 'not avoiding', but I think I was havng annovulatory bleeds for the first 2 or 3 cycles. I'm blessed to have a beautiful daughter already, but she would make a great big sis, so hoping and praying for my BFP soon.
> 
> Good luck here sweetie....sprinkles of :dust:for you xx

Ah thank you :hug:

I had my CD5 bloods done today so results next week along with DH swimmer test! lets hope they are all capable of doing freestyle! he he

I started off okay with my cycles, ovulation CD14 and 27 days regular as clockwork but last few months it has all gone very wonky with no apparently ovulation and my CM has gone on a round the world trip backpacking!! ha ha:rofl:

I'm chilling with it - getting on for a year now but they say the average is a year and i would quite like to be average (she says with a big sigh)! :hug:


----------



## JJF

Rachelle1975-you said "my CM has gone on a round the world trip backpacking! I thought you said your husband had gone on a backpacking trip around the world, I was thinking, WOW, don't guess it matters when you ovulate right now....:rofl:
That will teach me to read more carefully!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

JJF said:


> Rachelle1975-you said "my CM has gone on a round the world trip backpacking! I thought you said your husband had gone on a backpacking trip around the world, I was thinking, WOW, don't guess it matters when you ovulate right now....:rofl:
> That will teach me to read more carefully!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: if he'd gone backpacking without me there would be some SERIOUS problems!! :rofl::rofl:

I am itching to plan a road trip in California next year but no can do with this TTC lark...... damn and blast!:muaha:


----------



## celine

Well CD 6 for me..almost time for us to be pumping up the action ladies!


----------



## rachelle1975

i considered it this morning but went back to sleep.....
*note to self, must try harder :rofl:

since we now know i'm ovulating, DH has banned me from POAS... said its every other day this month :blush:


----------



## littlestar

i've started charting this month to help my understand my cycle better - hopefully they should be settling into a regular cycle now!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls. Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends.

I have started my SMEP this am as had a nice :sex: I would of started last night but, me and OH were far too:drunk:to do anything but fall asleep:rofl::rofl: Note to self must not get too drunk again..... Still hoping to OV around BH wkend so fingers crossed for all us ladies and bring on the 2ww madness


----------



## Halle71

Hello girls
I've been ttc for 2 months now after miscarrying an accidental pregnancy in June. My other half is not tcc but he isn't 'avoiding' (I'm going to steal your phrase Lyns!). Haha. I think it's the most I can hope for. I know he will be over the moon when it happens but the less talking about it and planning the better as far as he is concerned. I'm now on CD7 and we are going to be in Italy for the weekend when I am due to O. So lots of quiet BDing at my OH's Auntie's house! I'm also going to have a problem using opk when i am there so I'm aiming to get it in whenever I can. So to speak.
I hope everyone else is getting ready to start in a couple of days!
Hx


----------



## celine

Cd 8 for me - will start poas from Saturday (opks) anyone else with me?


----------



## rachelle1975

CD7 for me - i'm trying to avoid OPKs so i sleep better! Good luck with the OPKs and hopefully we'll both ovulate this weekend!x


----------



## JJF

I decided to just start charting my temps this month and watch for my cm but now I'm thinking maybe I should go get some poas ov's but I'm worried I will become yet another crazy freak this month and I'm really trying to remain calmer and less obsessed-but who am I foolin, haha. I went to order some cheapies from ebay but I don't have any money to be spending on it all but of course now I'm regretting not buying them. So maybe I'll try this month with out them and if I don't get preggers I'll be armed and dangerous for next month. Good luck Celine!

Rachelle1975-your fertility friend chart looks as empty as mine, ha!


----------



## CHILLbilly

rachelle1975 said:


> i considered it this morning but went back to sleep.....
> *note to self, must try harder :rofl:
> 
> since we now know i'm ovulating, DH has banned me from POAS... said its every other day this month :blush:

I was *told* that this month its every day...then every other day when we get close to O time.

haha 
I am still using preseed for extra CM help...I have also read about grapefruit juice and the EWCM it produces. I will also keep legs in air....hehe and make sure I " finish with an O" as well........
Thats my plan.......well mostly OH's plan..hehe Take the pressure off me for a bit.


----------



## Lyns

CD8 for me...and I will start peeing on sticks when my CBFM tells me to! I guess that will probably be sometime next weekend as last cycle I didn't Ov until CD16/17.

Have been trying to lengthen LP though so I may do some IC OPK's just to double check that CBFM doesn't leave it too late! 

That said Hubby is now away until Thursday so I don't want to Ov before then! xx


----------



## Coffee

Hey ladies! 
How are we all doing? I've been a bit off-radar the last few days but i'm back now and ready to conceive that baby!!! 
Well the bd-ing for this cycle is now underway! Hurrah!! Even though its way too early for ov at least i can feel like we're actually doing something now! And you never know, right?! 
Awww i'm gonna miss this forum when we all get :bfp:'s and move over to 1st Tri! It's going to happen this time, it's going to happen....!! Whoop whoop! Come on! here's to us all getting a bun in the oven this time!!


----------



## celine

Good positives vibes there coffee!
Im not feeling too positive about this cycle...yet, having my grapefruit juice virgin cocktail to help future cm 
am nervous to get the bding started, since I o quite late Im scared to run out of steam by then!


----------



## Coffee

celine said:


> Good positives vibes there coffee!
> Im not feeling too positive about this cycle...yet, having my grapefruit juice virgin cocktail to help future cm
> am nervous to get the bding started, since I o quite late Im scared to run out of steam by then!

Aww keep your chin up Celine! I have late Ov too. Well, i *think* i do! I was 2 weeks late for AF last cycle, so my ticker saying "11 days to ovulation" is probably wrong, and it could be more like 25 days to ov for me yet! We can Ov late together if you want??!! (although knowing my stupid body, i'll prob Ov mega early this cycle, just to confuse things even more!!).


----------



## celine

Coffee we could get into the olympic spirit...Ill race you to O!


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies well i am out!

I've gotta stop TTC for 3 months.

DH has been on these pills for his hairloss and they can cause abnormalities which we didn't know about so doc said stop and wait for 3 months so they are flushed out of his system! Also my tests came back okay but DH has very low sperm count so we need to regroup and figure out what to do next!

I hope each and every one of you gets your :bfp: by the time i back here in 3 months time! good luck! x


----------



## JJF

Rachelle1975-so sorry to see you go-you are probably bummed! Too bad he didn't start taking the medicine after you were already prego but guess thats water under the bridge at this point huh!!! Hopefully the break will mean you will get your BFP as soon as you start trying.

Good luck!


----------



## CHILLbilly

hope the next 3 months goes by fast!!!!!
maybe soe extra tie for hubby to take soe extra vitamis for low count.
Good luck and will keep an eye out for you . here or WTT..


----------



## celine

Hope those 3 months fly hun, hopefully but Christmas you will both be rariing to go!


----------



## shmoo75

I am so sorry to hear that you have to stop TTC for 3mths but, it is better to be safe than sorry. I didn't BD last night as felt a bit under the weather. I feel better this morning so will collar OH later and get a session in at some point today.


----------



## Coffee

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey ladies well i am out!
> 
> I've gotta stop TTC for 3 months.
> 
> DH has been on these pills for his hairloss and they can cause abnormalities which we didn't know about so doc said stop and wait for 3 months so they are flushed out of his system! Also my tests came back okay but DH has very low sperm count so we need to regroup and figure out what to do next!
> 
> I hope each and every one of you gets your :bfp: by the time i back here in 3 months time! good luck! x

Oh I am really sorry to hear this hun. It will fly by though i am sure. As ChillB said, i guess it gives you some time to get stocked up on vitamins and get your bodies completely prepared and ready to start again! 
By the way - I have just started taking Royal Jelly to hopefully help sort my fluctuating hormones out. I read that it can also improve men's sperm count so my DH has just started taking them too! Thought i would mention it to you as it might be worth a shot?! 
Don't be a stranger! Let us know how you are going on!


----------



## poppielia

Hiya there. i was AF cd1 13th august, can i join too? xx


----------



## Coffee

poppielia said:


> Hiya there. i was AF cd1 13th august, can i join too? xx

ooohh... we'll have to think about that one.... 
ONLY JOKING! Yaaayy! The more the merrier! Welcome cycle buddy!!


----------



## celine

Welcome Poppie :) sadly this part of our cycles is the dullest part, cant wait to O and get to symptom spotting in the 2ww!!


----------



## littlestar

come join the fun! the more the Merrier!


----------



## JJF

Okay, just thought I would put a list together for us ladies of the cycle buddies and where we are currently-update info if you'd like:

CD1 Date NAME OV Day/Date
8/19 JJF 22nd-25th (not sure due to MC)
8/11 Lyns 27th-28th
8/11 Celine 28th-30th 
8/11 Littlestar Ultrasound 22nd
8/11 Coffee 33 day cycle
8/11 Shmoo75 ?
8/12 Halle71 ?
8/12 Rumpskin ?
8/12 Amber20 ?
8/13 Darkchild ?
8/13 Poppielia ?
?? Chillbilly ?


----------



## celine

Great idea JJF


----------



## amber20

cd1 Aug 12, OV I is around the 24th or 25th (I think)


----------



## poppielia

JJF said:


> Okay, just thought I would put a list together for us ladies of the cycle buddies and where we are currently-update info if you'd like:
> 
> CD1 Date NAME OV Day/Date
> 8/19 JJF 22nd-25th (not sure due to MC)
> 8/11 Lyns 27th-28th
> 8/11 Celine 28th-30th
> 8/11 Littlestar Ultrasound 22nd
> 8/11 Coffee 33 day cycle
> 8/11 Shmoo75 ?
> 8/12 Halle71 ?
> 8/12 Rumpskin ?
> 8/12 Amber20 ?
> 8/13 Darkchild ?
> 8/13 Poppielia ?
> ?? Chillbilly ?

I think i am going to ovulate the 25/26. not too sure of my cycle length yet as this is my first true cycle off BCP. THANKS XXXX


----------



## poppielia

and yes this is the boring bit waiting to test. think due to the fact that this is my first true cycle since coming off the BCP on july 1st i am going to start testing this fri22/8 just to make sure i get it right as its my fist time using opk's. In the meantime there is nothing to do other than get plenty of :sex: in (just for research purposes of course! ):wohoo:. lol
when are you all starting to test? xxxxxx


----------



## Lyns

JJF said:


> Okay, just thought I would put a list together for us ladies of the cycle buddies and where we are currently-update info if you'd like:
> 
> CD1 Date NAME OV Day/Date
> 8/19 JJF 22nd-25th (not sure due to MC)
> 8/11 Lyns 27th-28th
> 8/11 Celine 28th-30th
> 8/11 Littlestar Ultrasound 22nd
> 8/11 Coffee 33 day cycle
> 8/11 Shmoo75 ?
> 8/12 Halle71 ?
> 8/12 Rumpskin ?
> 8/12 Amber20 ?
> 8/13 Darkchild ?
> 8/13 Poppielia ?
> ?? Chillbilly ?

Nice one hunny!


----------



## poppielia

Ok. right i couldnt wait until tomorrow so i did a Ic opk test today and there was nothinhg within the first minute of doing the test. the phone rang so i left the test in the bathroom and was only on the phone for 5 mins if that. when i went straight back into the bathroom to flush the test, cleary thinking to myself "you daft cow its too early to test yet of course there wont be another line there" when i got the shock of my life as there lo and behold was a faint line! it was within 6 mins in total and as i was out of the room it may have been there sooner but i didnt see it until i got back. what do you lovelies think? evap or could i indeed be getting ready to ovulate? my chart says i should ovulate tues as was cd1 aug 13th (last wed) but my ticker is saying wed. i am all confused. either way i qwill do another test later. am saving it up as we speak and not drinking too so i can test at 6pm ish and i was planning to start testing from tomorrow anyway. am all excited but want to know what you all think? AND HOW ARE YOU ALL DOING TODAY TOO? THANKS XXXXX


----------



## JJF

I'm doing well, think I'm starting towards my eggwhite but hoping OV holds off until hubby gets home Sat night!!!!! I posted in your other post, I"m no good with those sticks but I'm sure other ladies can help you and I'm going to use them too if they get here in the mail in the next few days so I better get a crash course real quick from somewhere! I used some earlier this year, first response, and there were two lines, one needed to be as dark or dark than the control (I think) but i just bought the cheapies and i dont know if they work the same way.......


----------



## Coffee

Hey lovely cycle buddies! 
I'm doing well too thanks. After 13 months of 'au naturel' other than my body 'telling me when' i've finally decided to give in and use OV sticks! I said i'd never do it, and now here i am! So poppy, we can try them out together if you like?! If it helps, i actually peed on one just before i got AF (for the hell of it as AF was so late and i got desperate!) and i got a faint line then which must have been 2 weeks after OV, so i think maybe on some you always get very faint lines whatever? (or our TTC eyes have automatically developed lines in front of our vision??!!). I haven't a clue when i'm going to ovulate this month, nor when AF will come, so i'm just going to 'wing it' and start using OV sticks this weekend i think and hope for the best!! 
Oh well, my motto is, as long as i'm bd-ing, i'm always in with a chance!


----------



## poppielia

yeah someone else in the main forum just dittoed that. it is the first time i have had 2 lines as i mucked about with a few last month while waiting for something to happen either a BFP or for Af to finaly make an appearence. i am going to carry on testing from now anyway so i can see how dark the lines get, i guess its a case of just having a go and seeing then if i am not lucky this cycle i will know more what i am doing for the next one. Glad you all ok and yep, its definitly an excuse to get plenty of:sex: in. yayyyyy! lol
thanks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Halle71

Hey girls, nearly BD time and I'm in Italy for the weekend so I'll be seducing him with a belly full of pasta and er, wine. Well, it worked last time!
Yep, that's correct 12 August CD1 for me.
I'm going to start using OPKs tomorrow (CD11) but last month when I used then they didn't really work. I think this is because I drink far too much water. I got two faint pinks on CD13 and 14 and as I didn't get any other faint lines I took these as positives as my CM was about right as well. Poppielia, the test line is supposed to be darker than the control so it could be that you are nearly there but as I say, I never got a proper positive and I know that I ovulate. JJF, I think the main thing to remember is to use them late in the day and after three hours of not going to the loo. Hence mine alwayd buggered up!

I'm feeling positive this month - there are enough of us to get a couple of :bfp:s this month, a couple the month after.... I've just booked our holiday to Mallorca at the time I am due to o next cycle. Feeling lucky as the miscarried pregnancy was conceived in Amsterdam and I've got two :sex: sessions abroad coming up.

Happy POAS and :sex: everyone.

Fingers crossed for a May baby boom. 

Hxxxxxxx


----------



## Halle71

By the way, does anyone else get a bit worried about peaking too early when you start BDing now? I don't want to wear my OH out or make him think I'm only after one thing!! I don't think I'll start BDing until I get EWCM so tonight he may have a different sort of treat :happydance:!!

xx


----------



## poppielia

Halle71 said:


> By the way, does anyone else get a bit worried about peaking too early when you start BDing now? I don't want to wear my OH out or make him think I'm only after one thing!! I don't think I'll start BDing until I get EWCM so tonight he may have a different sort of treat :happydance:!!
> 
> xx



Yep i worry about this too lol. I cant realy help it as my appetite increases tenfold the week after Af has gone so ve have been BD'INg it a lot but i am worried we will both be too kanckered by the weekend which is when we need to go for it big time as i should be modt fertile then i was cd1 aug 13th by the way.
Just hope we can keep up the pace. i didnt realise those OPK'S were so complicated to use and decipher. i may look at buying something a bit more expensive and reliable soon me thinks unles we strike gold this cycle...Cmon girls lets here a shout out for some beautiful May babies.WOOP WOOP! lol
Glad its not just me worrying about knackering my Oh too. he reckons hes up for the challenge but i'm not so sure bless him lol
tata xxxx


----------



## Coffee

Halle71 said:


> By the way, does anyone else get a bit worried about peaking too early when you start BDing now? I don't want to wear my OH out or make him think I'm only after one thing!! I don't think I'll start BDing until I get EWCM so tonight he may have a different sort of treat :happydance:!!
> 
> xx

Ahhh we always peak too soon!! To be honest though, in my opinion, i can really see how TTC could easily really mess up your sexlife. I've often worried it could cause irrepairable damage as noone wants to start arguing about bd-ing!!! This time of the month i quite like - i feel full of optimism and good about myself and i know we are bd-ing cos we fancy each other like crazy and love each other like mad! So i would never stop or slow down the bd-ing at this time of the month as i feel its important for our relationship. 
That said, we have often peaked by Ov and can't be bothered, but we just try and make the extra effort then - sauce it up a bit, if you know what i mean!!!! :rofl:
DH get's a rest when its Af time anyway!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## celine

I know I am so worried about it too, this next week is the biggie so Im gonna give it my all but im scared of over doing it and missing crunchtime!


----------



## littlestar

i'm temping atm, and still not indication of o so i might get some opk done to see if anything at all is happening.

Scan tomorrow - so hoping for some answers!


----------



## Halle71

I'm glad it's not just me then!

It doesn't help that my OH's attitude towards TCC is 'it'll happen when it happens' rather than 'I've POAS, my temps are right, the date is right and I have EWCM _LET'S DO IT_!!!'. :happydance: So I feel I can't push him around o time which is frustrating. My plan is definitely to get him on the vino in Italy this weekend :rofl:

But we're like you Coffee, we're going through a really good phase, we love each other to bits and have been talking recently about marriage and our future in NZ where we are moving in a couple of years. 

CD 11, wet CM and POAS later. 

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?

Hx


----------



## celine

Im still a bit sick :( But hoping to med mysled today and be ready to start bding away. My cycles are so irregular they can be between 29 and 35 days so ive marked out next week as a huge hotzone and will bd everyday if i can manage!


----------



## Coffee

Morning (or should that be afternoon?!) cycle buddies. 

Firstly, Littlestar - Good luck with the scan today. Let us know how you go on :hugs:

Well, we got a bit of practise in last night, iykwim!! :winkwink:
Can't decide when i should start POAS? My cycles have been so bonkers this last 2 or 3 months that part of me thinks it's pointless! To be honest ladies, i am starting to seriously suspect i have something wrong with me now... uh-oh! I *hate* doctors though so plan to give it a little bit longer before i go down that path. My thinking is: so what if they find out i have pcos or whatever else? It doesn't mean i can't have kids, it just means it makes it more difficult right? still in with a chance every month though and knowing exactly what might be wrong with you, doesn't suddenly increase your chances of getting pg does it?! I'm one of those weirdo people that would rather not know about any illnesses i might have! Anyway, its all guesswork on my part, so at the moment, i will live my life as though i am completely fertile and just go for it! 

Halle - you lucky thing going to Italy! I am very jealous! Are you OV-ing this weekend then? Awww... you could conceive an Italy baby... how cool would that be?! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Halle71

Hi Coffee

Do you notice changes in your CM when you O? If so, maybe you could start POAS when you notice this change. It is likely that you have a couple of days before you O after the changes start. I think that's what I may do next time as I think I must use 3 or 4 more than I need to. 

Yep, we're going to stay with my OH's Auntie and cousins near Genoa for the bank holiday and I am due to O on Monday/Tuesday so my BD plan is tonight, Sunday Morning and Monday evening. That's roughly every two day some people recommend and I'll be lucky to get any more out of him :rofl:

I need a :bfp: soon - looking like there will be redundancies at work in the next 6 months and if I am pg it is unlikely (but still possible:() that it will be me. I will struggle to do the baby thing if I don't get maternity benefit as I earn quite a bit more than my OH. Whoops, this has turned into something for another thread!

Good luck Littlestar!

Have a great weekend girls 

Hx


----------



## Coffee

I earn more than my OH too!! Maybe we'll both end up with stay at home husbands?!


----------



## littlestar

Update for you Ladies!
Had my scan today, got all clear - no sign of any cysts or anything that would explain lack of AF. Got a followup appointment with GP next week to see where we go from here, I suspect that now they've ruled out anything physical it'll be left to nature to pump up the hormones to get me working properly.
I'm still temping and got some IC OPKs on the go atm to see what info i can provide the GP.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lyns said:


> JJF said:
> 
> 
> Okay, just thought I would put a list together for us ladies of the cycle buddies and where we are currently-update info if you'd like:
> 
> CD1 Date NAME OV Day/Date
> 8/19 JJF 22nd-25th (not sure due to MC)
> 8/11 Lyns 27th-28th
> 8/11 Celine 28th-30th
> 8/11 Littlestar Ultrasound 22nd
> 8/11 Coffee 33 day cycle
> 8/11 Shmoo75 ?
> 8/12 Halle71 ?
> 8/12 Rumpskin ?
> 8/12 Amber20 ?
> 8/13 Darkchild ?
> 8/13 Poppielia ?
> ?? Chillbilly 26th- 27th
> 
> Nice one hunny!Click to expand...

hey all.......been camping and just back today...
No bd'ing as we had 2 large snuggly dogs with us in truck.
Planning to have a nice shower and pounce on OH when he gets home!
I do not use sticks yet so I have to guess what days. I used to feel O cramps and actually spotted on cd14........but its changed now.
last month had a 25 day cycle..and this month it was 30.
so who knows whats in store for me this month:shrug:


----------



## JJF

Hey Girls-
So I'm totally confused, I got my nice EWCM yesterday mid day and by evening, it had turned into dryness and my ovaries were very tender last night, so I'm like, please tell me that wasn't all i have and I had 3 hours to get prego, haha. But my temp is still down this morning, dry all day until a few min ago when EWCM appears to have returned, YIPPIE! Funny part is I was on phone with OH telling him all about it (as if he isn't TIRED OF HEARING IT ALL!) and thats when the EWCM came back....wow, thats gotta be further investigated, haha.

Great thing about the EWCM leaving yesterday and returned today is it does give me some hope that it can all hold off until Tom night, yes I know, you all are tired of hear about how he is out of town until Sat night hehe, ALMOST HERE and time to bed like there is no tomorrow!!!!!!!

BTW, little disappointed that my new internet cheapies (great price here on baby and bump now) didn't make it here yet, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Lyns

Wierd....my CBFM still has me on low's, but I just did an OPK and got a line....not fully positive but darker than any line I had last month, when I actually did ovulate!

MAybe it will go high tomorrow...hubby's asleep now, so maybe I'll grab him for a quick morning :sex: tomorrow just in case! :lol:


----------



## JJF

Sounds like a good plan, better to get that last Bed in our you will kick your butt later :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- good to hear the EWCM came back....Just in time for hubbies return!!!!!!

Lyns.....Sounds like tommorrow might be good for catching an egg!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

Oh my goodness. Well this morning my CBFM jumped straight to peak/ovulation without even a high.

Hubby did indeed get immediately grabbed!

I can only put it down to the combination of VitB6 to lengthen my luteal pahse (I just sorta thought it would add a couple of days on the end rather than bring Ov forward) and the EPO....which certainly has increased my EWCM....the pre-seed was overkill to be honest, but we used it to make for a 'happy place' for :spermy: IYKWIM.

Woohoo...I'm surprised but happy! C'mon eggy'!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girlies:hi:

It sounds like we all should OV at about the same time give or take a couple of days. I am hoping to OV Monday 25th or Tuesday 26th. I have some OV symptoms out break of spots on right hand side of neck and under chin, boobs are tender, on/off cramping pain which started last night and, I feel like I want to jump my DH at every opportunity!!! The last one is a new OV symptom as prior to my m/c I used to get really bad pains I might still get those by the looks of things. Oh well I'll have ab DH to grab DH later as he is still in bed with a headache as, he had far too much to drink last night:rofl::rofl: I was sober and driving so I am fine:rofl::rofl:


----------



## littlestar

I think your right Shmoo, we all seem to be ovulating about the same time.
I awaiting a high temp tomorrow to confirm ovulation, so fingers crossed.
If i have ovulated then it means my cycle is becoming regular rather than silly lengths! (81 & 56 days since march)


----------



## shmoo75

Littlestar - I know what you mean hun. Since my m/c at the end of May I have had a 34 & 42 day cycles in that order!!! They have gotten longer!!! My longest cycle was 42 days when I came off of BCP at the end of Feb then, I went into a 28day where I fell preggers. Hopefully I will now go back to a more normal and sensible 28 day cycle. If I don't fall this cycle as long as :witch: shows up on 08/09 i will be strangely happy as, it means back to a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Lyns

Well Ov crept up and caught me by surprise a littel. 3 days earlier than rpevious, which considering i suffer LPD is a good thing!

So thats me officially in 2ww land! Keep me away from those peesticks! lol!


----------



## shmoo75

We will try but, we are also POAS addicts and just can't seem to help ourselves:rofl::rofl:


----------



## JJF

Hey Ladies,
Sadly my OPK never arrived but hubby did get home Sat night and gave me a few rounds of swimmers, hehe. Strangest thing and I need some advice!!! I had some MAJOR EWCM on Sat before hubby got home and I was SO excited but it seems to come for a few hours and then I become dry again....is this normal??? From what I read in my book I'm thinking once it really gets here, it should be constant for x number of days until I ov and then i go dry...whats with the occasional Egg stuff and then dryness, help! My temps are still lower so I don't think I have Ov yet, which is good but guess that means I'm in for a longer cycle :( Before MC were 31 days, after MC was 37 days so guess I'm headed for a 30-? day cycle. I'm just gonna keep bedding until I get the higher temps since I can't figure out the eggwhite. Good luck to everyone who had a great weekend and especially those that ovulated! LYNS-no sticks yet, haha!!!


----------



## shadowsilk

not to sound offtopic but what does CD mean?


----------



## JJF

I believe your talking about Cycle Day (CD). so day you get your period is cd1 (1st day of cycle) and that would continue counting until your next period which would then become cd1 again...


----------



## shadowsilk

JJF said:


> I believe your talking about Cycle Day (CD). so day you get your period is cd1 (1st day of cycle) and that would continue counting until your next period which would then become cd1 again...

oh well then im cd 30 or something.....?
I'm the last day.
supposed to get my period today.


----------



## Lyns

shadowsilk said:


> JJF said:
> 
> 
> I believe your talking about Cycle Day (CD). so day you get your period is cd1 (1st day of cycle) and that would continue counting until your next period which would then become cd1 again...
> 
> oh well then im cd 30 or something.....?
> I'm the last day.
> supposed to get my period today.Click to expand...

Well good luck to you shadowsilk....hope that nasty :witch: stays away!

So, I am officially considering myself 1DPO. We managed to DTD a few times over the weekend, may do it once more tonight and then a rest for a couple of days.:sleep:

I plan (hahaha!) to test at 11DPO....AF is due at 12DPO and I have to be realistic and say thats there ain't a hope in hell of my being good enough to wait until she's late before I POAS! Probably wont get that far! Thank god for internet cheapies huh!

Fingers...everything crossed! xxx


----------



## celine

Got my first +opk today - hubbys gonna get some tonight!!


----------



## shmoo75

You go Celine!!!!

My FF chart says that I am probably in a fertile phase so grabbed DH and got a session in. I think I am having EWCM just not loads like I did prior to my m/c. I do feel constantly wet downstairs so, I am taking this as a good sign


----------



## shadowsilk

Lyns said:


> shadowsilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJF said:
> 
> 
> I believe your talking about Cycle Day (CD). so day you get your period is cd1 (1st day of cycle) and that would continue counting until your next period which would then become cd1 again...
> 
> oh well then im cd 30 or something.....?
> I'm the last day.
> supposed to get my period today.Click to expand...
> 
> Well good luck to you shadowsilk....hope that nasty :witch: stays away!
> 
> So, I am officially considering myself 1DPO. We managed to DTD a few times over the weekend, may do it once more tonight and then a rest for a couple of days.:sleep:
> 
> I plan (hahaha!) to test at 11DPO....AF is due at 12DPO and I have to be realistic and say thats there ain't a hope in hell of my being good enough to wait until she's late before I POAS! Probably wont get that far! Thank god for internet cheapies huh!
> 
> Fingers...everything crossed! xxxClick to expand...

she got me.:witch:


----------



## Lyns

shadowsilk said:


> she got me.:witch:


Sorry to hear that hun. Good luck next cycle xx


----------



## shadowsilk

Lyns said:


> shadowsilk said:
> 
> 
> she got me.:witch:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun. Good luck next cycle xxClick to expand...

lol ty :rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hiya cycle buddies...
Irs been a busy week/ weekend for me and OH....
No time for Bd'ing BUT we have time now..hahaha
Only thing is my back is killing me...from camping and standing all day at a Bike ( poker ) Run. 
Guess its a good thing i plan to be on my back for the next few days..:rofl:

So it looks like most of us are very close to O ...and some of us are 2 WW....
I have a good feeling about this month!!!!!!!:happydance:

well back to my chores..........will be back soon to read and chat more!


----------



## celine

Should we conjour up a funky motivational team name too? Team 2ww sucks!
Team Our Ass Is In Gear!
Team BFP (i wish)
Team Get It On! (From chills siggy hehe)


----------



## Lyns

celine said:


> Should we conjour up a funky motivational team name too? Team 2ww sucks!
> Team Our Ass Is In Gear!
> Team BFP (i wish)
> Team Get It On! (From chills siggy hehe)

Hehe! I'm liking 

'Team Get it on!' :rofl:


----------



## celine

Me too!


----------



## Halle71

Hiya girlies!

Hope you all had lovely weekends. We've just had a long bank holiday weekend so I've been away from here for 3 days.

I'm CD 15 and with you symptom s

I'm not 100% sure that I O'd last night or this morning because for some reason OPKs never work - I just get a faint line for 2 days around day 13/14. But today and for the last two days I've had EWCM and last night and this morning mild period type pains and stabbing lower abdomen pain and my cervix has been high and soft. 

We've just spent the weekend in Italy with my OH's relatives and managed to BD (very quietly) yesterday morning and the morning before and we'll get another in tonight. 

Keeping everything crossed for all of us this month.

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!

Hx

This is going to be far, far TMI but has anybody ever noticed a cloudy substance (I presume semen) in otherwise clear EWCM after BDing? I had this yesterday which means although some must have got away it is doing it's job!


----------



## Lyns

Halle71 said:


> This is going to be far, far TMI but has anybody ever noticed a cloudy substance (I presume semen) in otherwise clear EWCM after BDing? I had this yesterday which means although some must have got away it is doing it's job!

Funny you should mention it because yes I had similar. I also seem to have had (sorry also TMI) mixed types of CM....it was rather watery with lots of stretchy EWCM in it IYKWIM.

We did use Pre-seed too, so goodness knows what wss what!


----------



## celine

I had that today! It looked like 20cm long ewcm but might of had spermies in there helping it along


----------



## JJF

Okay girls, I POAS OPK yesterday and the second line was very very very faint but then this morning my temp spiked, I so happy to see that spike because I was becoming very confused about the temps/dates/feelings in ovaries/EWCM disappearing at times etc. I've gotten a lot of bedding in and I think I'm going to go with the temps, which i hope don't like, and assume that I ov maybe 2 days ago on Sun since the cheapy POAS showed really nothing. Interested thing is todays is high temp is CD17, add 14 days, I'll be at CD31 which is the same cycle I was on for months before MC, so seems like body is returned to its previous cycle lenght, good to know!

How many of us have OV and are in the 2ww? Seems like Lyn is, Me,....we need to get our list together soon of where everyone is. 

The 2ww is hard but its also good to know that is out of my hands now, I've done all I could do :)


----------



## JJF

Forgot one thing...just remembered, I didn't know how to use the cheapy sticks and when I dipped the stick in my cup of pee (TMI) I only kept it in there about 15 seconds, so now that I think about it, had I left it in there the 30 seconds I just read someone keeps it in there for, that line may have been darker......who knows, ha..


----------



## poppielia

hi lovelies i am on cd 14 today and should be ovulating today if i base it on a 28 day cycle. the problem is i have no ewcm, the cm is creamy instead and i have no symptoms so far. i started usng opks fri, thought they was all negative until i have looked at them all side by side when it was apparent that sundays was the darkest line of all. still not as darkas the control line but not far of it i would say. since the darker line sunday the tests have gotten fainter and fainter until i can barely see them so would that\ sound right to you girls if for example the test was in deed a positive opk on sunday? i am confused to be honest because i have no ovulation symptoms and creamy cm. We have been BD'ING it every day for the past 8 days so hopefuly we are gonna strike lucky at some point. the problem is i think i am now getting thrush from all the BD'ing we have gotten up to so i am feeling a little grotty because of that. any advice girlies? i could realy do with your help. its my first month using opk's and i am finding them a bit confusing. we not doing temps yet! may think about that at a later date. thanks xxxx


----------



## celine

Im almost there (me thinks) in the 2ww, so still bding until i see that temp spike, Im expecting to see it tomorrow.
Poor hubbs sprained sumthing bding last night, yet is still keen to cathc that egg tonight.
Dedication!


----------



## CHILLbilly

celine said:


> Im almost there (me thinks) in the 2ww, so still bding until i see that temp spike, Im expecting to see it tomorrow.
> Poor hubbs sprained sumthing bding last night, yet is still keen to cathc that egg tonight.
> Dedication!

Give that man a medal......
hope he didn't sprain his doodle!!!!!!!


----------



## celine

:rofl::muaha:

No he didnt sprain that thank goodness!


----------



## Lyns

poppielia said:


> . i started usng opks fri, thought they was all negative until i have looked at them all side by side when it was apparent that sundays was the darkest line of all. still not as darkas the control line but not far of it i would say. since the darker line sunday the tests have gotten fainter and fainter until i can barely see them so would that\ sound right to you girls if for example the test was in deed a positive opk on sunday?

Sweetie, i have never got a line on an OPK anywhere near as dark as the control line. Now, I am using dipstick OPK's (internet Cheapies) and a CBFM and i am getting a completely positive reading of Ov on the CBFM, so depeding on what brand you are using, you may well find that even a smidgen of a line is all you get at Ov....despite the instructions!


----------



## JJF

Poppielia-I was going to same the same thing about the OPK's...I just used one yesterday for the first time but my friend mentioned that her line NEVER gets as dark as the control line. She said she keeps them so she can compare them each day...thought that was a good suggestion.


----------



## Halle71

I never get positives either and I use internet cheapies. I get a very, very faint line so I may just give uo now and use CM and cervix position to indicate ovulation as I think I can tell pretty well from that.
Although they do say you have LH in your body anyway so I guess if you go from nothing all month long to faint positives it must mean something.

Funny thing happened last night. We BD'd before sleeping and then, in the middle of the night I woke up to 'Sorry baby I'm too tired'. 'Huh?' I replied sleepily. Then I realised I had my hand on his 'bits' playing with them :rofl: Must have been having nice dreams!!!

Anyway, I think I'll be in the 2ww from tomorrow so I'll be on your list!

Hx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Just wondering if I could join you girls? I am suppose to ovulate today according to FF. I got my positive OPK yesterday and my CM has dried up so its a case of just waiting and seeing ...... 

We are well covered as we have been :sex: for the past three nights and we will add in another tonight for good luck!

Well onwards and upwards onto 1dpo again.........


----------



## JJF

Welcome Kittiekat! Several of us are now in the 2ww, YIPPIE. I'm feeling very relaxed at the moment and excited to ride out this 2ww and hopefully get a BFP at the end of it!!!


----------



## Coffee

Sorry guys, I've completely lost my way and don't know where i am this cycle! I did an OV stick Monday (first time! whoop whoop!) and i got a faint-ish line. Did one yesterday and the line was even fainter. Now i'm confused!!! Shouldn't the line get progressively darker every day? Does this mean we've missed our chance? I don't get it!!!!!!!!!!! arrggghhhh!!!!! Based on my last cycle being 49 days and the one before that being 42 days, i didn't expect to OV for over a week or more yet?! (Although previous to these two stupid cycles i had always been a regular 33 day girl, so decided to start testing Monday to be on safe side in case my cycles went back to normal). 
I'm so confuddled by this whole thing!!! 13 months TTC and i still haven't a clue what my body is doing! How can this be??!!!


----------



## celine

Oh no coffee i hope you didnt miss it!


----------



## JJF

Coffee I am SO sorry, I don't understand those sticks either, sounds like a lot of people are having trouble with them, eek. I think you said you DON"T do the temps, is that right. This is my first month doing them and I am LOVING it, I feel like I understand and have some part in this game rather than just spending my time in the bed, hahaha. I guess just keep doing the POAS OPK's maybe that faint wasn't right but your still due to get some lines later this week?


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Coffee,

I don't get these sticks either yet. I started my over four weeks ago as I never seem to know when I will ovulate! Anyway to cut a long story short about two weeks I got a very thin but very dark line and thought that must have been my positive but it didn't quite add up with my CM or CP so I kept going with the OPK and the :sex:!! Yesterday I got the darkest line I have ever got so thought yet again that was it but low and behold today (day 35 for petes sake!) I got a darker line than the test line Woo Hooo!

What I am trying to say (in a very long winded way lol) is don't stop using them yet as you may not have got your true positive yet......... I have just bought a saliva testy thing and used it today and it has clearly showed a ferning effect which the book says is great! I haven't had any difficulty in seeing the ferning so may be u may want to have a try at using one of these. They are only around £20 and they are re-usable so you don't have to keep buying more sticks. Just a thought for next cycle if that BFP doesn't come your way this month, but fingers crossed you won't even need it!!


----------



## Coffee

Awww, thanks guys, you're lovely! 
Yeah, I shall keep at it with the sticks this week as i just don't believe it really!! This is why i haven't tried OV sticks or temps or anything before though cos i know what i am like and i knew i would just think "Pah! stupid stick is broken" and not take any notice!!! Hopefully it might be a bit darker when i test later on when i get home. I've not been too well these last few days (just a nasty cold) so wondering if that might have affected it all anyway as i've not really been eating and drinking as normal. 
In over a year being off the pill my cycles have never been less than 33 days, so it would be pretty ironic if the one month i decided to start trying to track things it suddenly went mega short after two mega long cycles!! You've got to laugh huh??!! (well laugh or cry, i'm never quite sure so i think i'll just stick to laughing for now - if i start crying i might never stop!! ha ha!!)


----------



## JJF

Okay girls, I can't believe I'm about to go out on this limb and say this...unlike me...but here goes.....so according to Fertility Friend (and I agree, hehe) I ov on CD16/Sunday the 24th so today I'm 3 dpo and my (TMI) nipples have been so tender today. I NEVER NEVER NEVER have sore nipples, not even during AF, before AF, etc. I know it is SO early for me to be saying things like that and talking about symptoms but the reason I'm excited about this is not only the obvious, I could be prego, but with my 3 MC babies I had minimal/next to nothing symptoms up until the MC's, so for me to have this prego sign, not only means I might be prego, it would mean that in my mind its a sticky one, a good pregnancy finally. (BTW, with my two children, during pregnancy I was sick as a dog and have nearly all the signs but none really with the 'bad' pregnancies).

Sorry that was so long, sorry to seem like a freak already talking about symptoms but just wanted to share :) Okay...back to reality!


----------



## JJF

I was just laughing so hard at my stupidity and wanted to share...I decided I check out the bb's to just get a base line of what they looked like in case the old blue veins start showing (never paid attention to any of that before) and I actually saw some to my suprise. For about 4 seconds I actually thought to myself, wow, I wonder if I ovulated earlier than I thought now that I seem to have 2 symptoms...then it occured to me that hubby was out of town for 8 days, right up until the 24 hours before I ovulated...hahahaha...so if I got prego sooner than Sunday, I guess it was impaculate conception, ha!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I get excited when I see the blue veins............but then realize I have them even during AF.
I am now all stuffed up and bitchy.
Sense of smell is so strong...and I have been nausous all day until supper. I ate breakfast and lunch today so not hunger nausea.

So thank you *body* for getting me all worked up on what may only be 2dpo.
F-you:finger:
:rofl:


probably all just ovulation signs........so will still be getting busy all week long. We're going camping again this weekend..Sat-Mon..so planning on thursday maybe friday and a quickie Sat morning.


----------



## shmoo75

Well I am CD18 today and FF has not showed me OV or that it is even detected!!!! Looks like this is going to be a longer than 28 day cycle for me!!!!


----------



## celine

FF told me I O-ed so now 3dpo joining you ladies in 2ww :)


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

As I mentioned earlier this is my first time charting with OPK's and BBT and I just have a quick question for you lovely ladies :blush::blush:

Can your temps dip on the actual day of ovulation? I have been only temping for the last couple of days (around 4 due to late arrival of therm) but I have generally been under the 36.4 area and this morning I dropped to 36.18 so me being me I re-temped about three hours later and it had raisen again to 36.4. Just wondered what anyone thought, FF has me on O day today................:sex: :sex: :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Lyns

Kittiekat, I don't temp at the mo, but from what I understand your temp has to be taken at the same time each day within 10 minutes of first waking, so your second reading wouldn't be worth anything.

If you look at a few people chart on FF you'll see that several peoples temps do dip down just prior to ovulation and then a sustained rise for 3 days from that point, so it's possible that this is when you are due to ovulate, but you'd need that rise to confirm it afterwards.

In this instance I'd tend to be guided by your other bodily signs, CM, CP, Ovulation Pain, and the OPK's as I wouldn't have thought that 4 days would be long enough to get a totally accurate indication through temps, but use it as a good start for nect cycle - although hopefully you won't need it!


----------



## Coffee

Morning cycle buddies! 
Well i did another OPK yesterday and got a mega faint line! So faint it was barely there. Had a panicked BD session last night (even tho i'm ill!!) just in case! OV sticks tell you when you are about to ovulate i think? then you should OV anywhere between 12 and 48 hours after that???? So if eggy lasts for 24 hours, you never know- might just have caught it?? (I'm living in dreamworld i know!!!). That said, i still don't believe i have OV'd yet. Think it might have been a random hormone fluctuation as it's just too early for me. Still thinking i am more likely to OV next week. 

Kittiekat - sorry - clearly i'm not one for advising on charting but good luck! 
JJF - Oooohhh that's exciting - i always think the biggest symptom you could ever have is intuition and just knowing that something feels different to normal. 
Good luck everyone else!! 

Am i the only one left thats possibly (or not!) waiting for OV then??!! Nooooooo don't leave me behind on my own!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Lyns

Thanks for the reply. I know fours days isn't really worth anything but just thought I would ask incase it happens again next month. I took the first temp at 5.00 am as I was disturbed my DH who was off to work and since it says 'on waking' I took it. I then went back to sleep for around 3-3 1/2 hours so it was around 8 - 8:30 ish. When I looked up BBT it says temps should be fine after three hours of sleep so was wondering which one to go off. Hope that makes a little more sense lol. 

I will be glad to get back to work next week (I work in a school so still on school hols) as I will be up at set times then and won't feel silly having to wake myself up just to temp lol. I will also be too busy to keep obsessing over everything during the 2ww....


----------



## JJF

KittieKat and Lyns, you both bring up a good point, and I thought i had it all down pat now but Lyns said something I'm wondering about...I was thinking you had to take the temp BEFORE you got up and out of bed, not with in the first 10 min, meaning if you start moving about, your temp goes up quickly. Just curious, not trying to argue. This morning I realized my therm was in the other room and I was just laying there like, UGH, I can't get up to get it but I Really want to temp. Tried to wake up hubby to get it (I'm sure he would have LOVED that) and he didnt' wake up but funny that about 2 min later he hoped right out of bed, think he was faking, hahahaha. I got up and got the therm very quick and hoped back in bed and laid still, haha, and it seemed fine but I would love to know if someone can clarify the 10 min versus taking it while still lying still in bed before standing....


----------



## JJF

Coffee-surely your not alone :) We havn't heard from some of early joiners so perhaps they are going to return and be around the same cycle as you!

Celine-interesting it finally said you OV'd but it said it was 3 days ago? Seems odd that the monitor tells you so late but who am I to argue, hehe..what does your FF say?


----------



## JJF

BTW-ChillBIll, LOVE the F-you to your body, that had me laughing out loud at 6am this morning!!! and as for Coffee saying it could be total intution, Thats what I was feeling last night but of course today, I'm feeling foolish, haha


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- hope i made you smile..hahahaha

Up til last year I could lay down and feel myself ovulate.
Now....symptoms are all over the place, ealry cycles, late cycles...i hope I am not headed towards longer cycles.
NOT happy with my body right now. But I will treat it with respect during this 2ww.


My 3dpo ??? symptoms are nausea ( usually get it towards AF)
feel very very moody and cranky... feel like I am getting a cold or sick. 
Just a real shitty feeling.
Its a Pajama day today......I'm gonna look out my window and watch my humming birds, snuggle with my dogs and cats, watch girlie movies all day and night OH is out for the day/night. Wish I had a big bath tub to soak in tho'
Oh well...........


----------



## JJF

Okay girls in the 2ww-trying not to symptom watch but after my last night post about nips sensitive and veins....tonight i have MAJOR cramps in very low abdomen, tad bit nausea, and (TMI) a tight/tingle feeling in the hoohoo area. To be honest I felt the egg implant 9d post ov with my recent MC and these pains feel just like that did, but I'm only 4d po so I'm really thinking its WAY too early. Hope I'm not driving yall mad with these symptom posts, hubby's tired of listening to me.


----------



## CHILLbilly

No problem ....obsess away!!!!
haha
we do it every cycle.........
my symptoms are usually the same.....i keep track so I don't jump to conclusions....
of course its been different this month...

have you seen twoweekwait DOT com ( website with tonnes of symptoms)
I am curious to find out how long it takes fertilized egg to get to uterus and actually start implant.

Do you have pimples yet???
My chin is covered and i usually don't get any until AF.

I will wait til 7 or 8 dpo before I list all my symptoms. hehe


----------



## shmoo75

Coffee don't worry hun I am still waiting for OV. FF hasn't indicated that OV has been detected yet but, my temp rose again today for 2nd day on the trot all I need is for it to rise agin tomorrow and sun then FF should tell me that I OV'd around CD18 which was yesterday. I have changed my ticker to 35 days as, if I OV around CD18 it means I wont have a 28 day cycle as I hoped more 30ish day one.


----------



## Lyns

Well am trying sooooo hard not to get my hopes up over symptons this month. I started this cycle believing it wasn't going to be 'my time' - with my cycle messing me about etc, but everything else seems to be falling into place and we did :sex: at the right times!

CHILLbilly....I found that other website before I came here. Spent a couple of weeks floating around, but I got so fed up at them posting everything they pee'd on and then everyone saying they could def see a line when it was utterly obvious there was nothing there! I swore then that I would remain level-headed....ha!

CD19 for me....and an absolute pleasure to be able to look forward to testing in just a few days instead of the whole of the 2ww stretching out in front of me! I've been very good so far and left the sticks in the drawer....I shall think about reaching for one maybe next Tuesday!


----------



## Halle71

Hi everyone

I'm just a day behind you Lyns - CD 18 and if my temps are up for a third time tomorrow morning FF will predict ovulation on Wednesday CD16. So Shmoo, I'll be with you if that happens. We BD'd CD 13, 14, 15 and 16 so there's a good a chance as any this month. 

Btw, I had creamy CM this morning after dry CM yesterday. Mean anything?

I've also got some good news on my boy front. You may remember me posting to say that he isn't really into tcc. Or rather, he's not avoiding but doesn't want to talk about and last month got a bit narky about BDing around O because he guessed what I was up to :rofl:
Anyway, last night after a couple of cheeky vodkas (bad Halle) I asked him if we could start making babies and he said he thought we already were :happydance: I told him there was a good chance this month and he seemed happy so I am :cloud9: I suspected this though because one time this week I was on top when he came (tmi, sorry) and before pulling out he flipped me over and then stayed there for a few minutes. I have never talked about it being better with me underneath but I guess it is common sense. 

Now he's gone on a stag do to Barcelona and I'm going to miss him loads but I have lots of nice things planned and I'm so happy it should fly by.

There are a lot of us at the same time in our cycle so here's to lots of silly symptom spotting next week. Speaking of which, Chillbilly - the pimples are great. I woke up the morning after my bfp with about 20 new spots on my chin. Never thought I'd be happy to see that!

Hxx


----------



## celine

Hey everyone, I dont have a monitor i just temp and poas, but I dont think im v good at it tbh i always seem to see them as positve, this morning my temp is .3 below the cover line urghhh! when i woke up again an hour later my temp was .3 above coverline and I am also thinking i didnt stick the thermo in props so now ff has unconfirmed o-day *sigh*

Mind you if I wake up 2morrow and its high again they might reconfirm i do hope that is the case.
Unless it wasnt o-time which is wierd cos i poas?? Gonna poas later today and hoping i can finally see what a negative looks like!


----------



## kittiekat

Hi celine,

What level of OPK's are you using? I used to use the 30 (miu or something like that lol) and i never seemed to get a line darker or as dark as. So I swapped to the 15 (miu) ones and I have finally had a line that was clearly darker than the test line Woo hoo! 

What I am trying to say is that some woman need to use different strengths of OPK's, if you are using the 15 (miu) ones and getting constant positives than you may need to use the 30 ones? Or if you are using the 30 then try the 40 ones....there is a website that explains all this much better then me and when I find it again i will post the address for you.

Anyway, it was just a thought from this weird brain of mine........ :happydance:


----------



## celine

Tx kittie, will see what else I can find here, I have only found one brand!! It seems this one is a 40!


----------



## Lyns

kittiekat said:


> there is a website that explains all this much better then me and when I find it again i will post the address for you.

Kittiekat....are you thinking of

www.peeonastick.com ??


----------



## JJF

I think I already gave up on the poas opks, they seem to confuse me to some degree, but that control line on mine is WAY WAY dark, I can't imagine my line every getting darker that the control line. Just my opinnion.


----------



## JJF

Thought I'd start our 2ww list but after looking back, it seems there's very few of us or I'm just too slow to figure out all the dates, hehe.....

Hallie 77 ovulated on Aug. 27th, today is Friday 29th and she is 2dPO
ChillBilly ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is Friday 29th and she is 4dPO
JJF ovulated on Aug. 24th, today is Friday 29th and she is 5dP


who else?


----------



## celine

I was and FF unconfirmed but im pretty sure will be reconfirmed 2morrow  My temp this morning was 35.7 and my coverline is 35.73 (rather petty!) am tempted to add the .3 back to make it show o-day again! Will let you know what happenes tomorrow :)


----------



## Lyns

JJF said:


> Thought I'd start our 2ww list but after looking back, it seems there's very few of us or I'm just too slow to figure out all the dates, hehe.....
> 
> Hallie 77 ovulated on Aug. 27th, today is Friday 29th and she is 2dPO
> ChillBilly ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is Friday 29th and she is 4dPO
> JJF ovulated on Aug. 24th, today is Friday 29th and she is 5dP
> 
> 
> who else?

Me!

Lyns ovulated on Aug. 23rd, today is Friday 29th and she is 6dpo

:hugs:


----------



## JJF

Hallie 77 ovulated on Aug. 27th, today is Friday 29th and she is 2dPO
ChillBilly ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is Friday 29th and she is 4dPO
JJF ovulated on Aug. 24th, today is Friday 29th and she is 5dP
Lyns ovulated on Aug. 23rd, today is Friday 29th and she is 6dpo

What is that symptom website that I've seen posted all over the place and now that I'm looking for it, I cant' find it,hehe?


----------



## Lyns

This one?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/fulllist.php

Gawd...I know em all....how sad am I?


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> Thought I'd start our 2ww list but after looking back, it seems there's very few of us or I'm just too slow to figure out all the dates, hehe.....
> 
> Hallie 77 ovulated on Aug. 27th, today is Friday 29th and she is 2dPO
> ChillBilly ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is Friday 29th and she is 4dPO
> JJF ovulated on Aug. 24th, today is Friday 29th and she is 5dP
> 
> 
> who else?

Maybe they left to join "TEAM......"....;)
hehe


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> What is that symptom website that I've seen posted all over the place and now that I'm looking for it, I cant' find it,hehe?

There was a link to one posed by "jacqui"
it gave symptom....then the percentage of women who got it at different days past ovulation.......
will have to go find it.....
That was a good one..well good if you like to obsess...hehehe

JUST found the old post and Lyn is right..countdown to.......
guess what i'll be doing for the next hour...LOL


----------



## JJF

I was thinking it was going to be something that you input what yours were and then it would pop up the % chance that you were prego, haha....since I had that fancy image in my mind I'm unimpressed with the site now, hahahahaha


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> Maybe they left to join "TEAM......"....;)
> hehe

Didn't you know....we've re-named ourselves.

*Team Get it On!*:happydance:

And who do we have to thank for that, I wonder?????


----------



## CHILLbilly

I've been getting it on.....a little late tho'
hehe
Now its *operation waiting .....
*
lol


----------



## kittiekat

JJF said:


> Thought I'd start our 2ww list but after looking back, it seems there's very few of us or I'm just too slow to figure out all the dates, hehe.....
> 
> Hallie 77 ovulated on Aug. 27th, today is Friday 29th and she is 2dPO
> ChillBilly ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is Friday 29th and she is 4dPO
> JJF ovulated on Aug. 24th, today is Friday 29th and she is 5dP
> 
> 
> who else?

Me too (if u don't mind that is :blush:)

Kittie ovulated on Aug. 28th, today is Friday 29th and she is 1dpo


----------



## csmummu

I wondered over here to see how you are all getting on.... and first stumbled on the posts where you were talking about birth horra stories!!! made me cringe!! what are you lot like... anything to help with the 2ww right?? Im on team PMA this month... and to be honest im less bothered this month.. i was all out for it last month but hey im more relaxed this month so who knows!

Good luck girlies :) ill be back in a few days!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

csmummu said:


> I wondered over here to see how you are all getting on.... and first stumbled on the posts where you were talking about birth horra stories!!! made me cringe!!


I don't like those stories...........lol
I made the mistake of looking a pic of a face forward birth and thought 
OH FUCK NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry bout language:blush:...but if you saw that pic..you would say the same

I'd rather talk about the gas they give you during birth..LOL
my sister loved it and actually had lines on her face from the mask. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## amber20

All I can say to that is OUCH!!!


----------



## amber20

I ovulated on Aug 25, today is the 29th, I am 4 dpo


----------



## CHILLbilly

same here amber......how are you feeling?


----------



## amber20

I have felt bloated and crampy all day to day. How are you feeling?


----------



## shmoo75

I am still waiting for FF to confirm OV. I will let you know as soon as I do. Hopefully I will have another raised temp tomorrow morning so that will be 4 in a row and then they will confirm as CD17 or CD18


----------



## littlestar

My chart has changed it's mind up to yesterday i was 7dpo now it un-determined!
Argh! anyway just to be sure we're still GETTING IT ON!


----------



## Lyns

Well, I'm 7dpo today and have been a very good girl so far! I've not pee'd on one stick! 

Why is it that you know its too early, you know the result would be BFN, you know it would depress you.......yet you do still get thsi irrepressible urge to 'just see' in case! Grrrr!

My abdomenal cramps have gone, although yesterday I had a twinge or two of backache, but more than anything this month I just feel FAT! I have no idea if thats 2ww obsessing or me just having had too many cream cakes, but I'm not one for normally being like that!


----------



## JJF

Hallie 77 ovulated on Aug. 27th, today is sat 30th and she is 3dPO
ChillBilly ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is sat 30thand she is 5dPO
JJF ovulated on Aug. 24th, today is Sat 30th and she is 6dP
Lyns ovulated on Aug. 23rd, today is Sat 30th and she is 7dpo
KittieKat ovulated on Aug. 28th, today is Sat 30th she is 2dpo


----------



## JJF

Lyns, when you thinking of POAS? I was lucky last time at 10dpo but I felt the egg implant at 9dpo last time. Tuesday I will be 10dpo so I'd like to test but I'm feeling too scared to see a BFN. I know I can't wait much longer cause I'm an addict but its so heartbreaking that I wish I had the will power to wait about 5 more weeks, haha. 

Chillbilly-what about you?


----------



## CHILLbilly

I hear ya Lyns....I am off to the beach......and no way am I putting my bikini on.
I'm a little curvier then I was last year..BUT getting the bloat!
love the big boobs BUT not the pudgey waist!
thank goodness for long full hippy skirts.


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> Lyns, when you thinking of POAS? I was lucky last time at 10dpo but I felt the egg implant at 9dpo last time. Tuesday I will be 10dpo so I'd like to test but I'm feeling too scared to see a BFN. I know I can't wait much longer cause I'm an addict but its so heartbreaking that I wish I had the will power to wait about 5 more weeks, haha.
> 
> Chillbilly-what about you?

I'm going to wait for AF UNLESS I get some amazing symptoms.
Would love an early :bfp: but seeing those negatives sure is a kick in the ass.
No tests in house so I am not tempted to test.
i am strong..I will not be tempted....LOL


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly....send some of that willpower this way hun!

I think Monday/Tuesday for me, probably....last time I didn't test until 12 dpo but it was like, bang...a strong immediate BFP, so I may get lucky a little earlier this time. No use kidding myself I could hang on any longer! lol!

I have a tube of about 20 IC's and 2 x CB digi's, but like the champagne in this house, they will only get cracked open for a special occasion! ie when i think there is a very good chance of that little 'pregnant' word flicking on screen!

Maybe if I'm not lucky this month then a major diet next month! :rolleyes:


----------



## CHILLbilly

How many times have you been told......*get drunk and you'll conceive*?

I don't drink during 2ww as well as week leading up to O.
I find non alcoholic beer tastes ok and actually enjoy it. Plus I can still drive and walk straight as well as not slur when talking to someone...LOL anyway......
So when I get asked why? and then tell me to have a few and it will happen...I act polite but think...F you....what the feck do you know about my body?

I'm going to start telling ppl I am a recovering alcoholic and if I have one drink it may kill me.
See what kind of advice they give me then! HA
I have so much more to rant about...but need a bit of time to think it over......



I was also told by someone to NOT have kids as they are a bad idea.
Bad for your relationship......they suck the life out of you....ect.
By someone with 3 boys( she started when she was 16)...who had a MC at 5 months BUT wants another with her present BF.
What kind of advice is that?????
some people...and of course she was drunk . 
i need to meet some new friends.....
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I think I need to pop over to the PMA thread....I need a pick me up....


----------



## shmoo75

Well FF has said I OV'd on CD18 28th Aug and I am 3DPO today 31/08 :happydance::happydance: I am offically in the 2ww:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

Congrats Schmoo,

I too am 3dpo and getting excited....but i get excited every month lol :happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ok girls.....I have some news..............


I woke up today with some light pink spotting.........and hardly any cramps.
Whooooooooooooo hooooooooo


sorry i am so excited........
I am hoping ticker is right and I am 6dpo and have just experienced some implantation bleeding!!!

I have also gaged in bathroom but it was smell related:blush:..someones elses smell...lol

Send me some positive sticky vibes!!!!!! 

Ok now that i got that all out fo me...I am goign to go re-read some posts!!! haha


----------



## Lyns

Oooh, how exciting! Thats does seem very good news! Sending you tons of sticky :dust: and positive vibes! xxx


----------



## csmummu

OOOOhhhh chilly i hope this is the start of something beautiful for you!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Csmummu...i just notced your ticker...1 day til ovulation......is that right?

If you bd on ovulation day maybe you'll concieve a boy!!!!!

Maybe hubby ( without even knowing of course) had the right idea in waiting for :sex:

Hmmmmmm

_I only say this as I saw you have a cute little girl already.and assume you may want a boy this time._


----------



## csmummu

Chilly i think the ticker may be out by a day or so... im not OPKing this month *kicks her self* i thought my body would tell me all i needed to know LAMO! to be honest i dont know where i am i think i may ahve O yesterday but last month i O on cd 16/17 so who knows. 

BOYS are you kidding??? no boys aloud in this house! we both said we would like another girl... but hey you gotta have :sex: first to have any kind of baby LAMO Caitlin is such a tom boy it wouldnt make much difference to get a boy - we got her a scooter yesterday rides it everywhere LOL.

HEHE seams like ive jumped into your group uninvited LOL.


----------



## Lyns

csmummu said:


> HEHE seams like ive jumped into your group uninvited LOL.

Yeah, but we like having you here! :hug:

Don't forget Ov came forward for me by 3 days this month..so yesterday isn't out of the question! What signs did you get? Any EWCM? Ov pain?


----------



## kittiekat

UUooh Chilli, 

How exciting! I am sending tons and tons of sticky vibes your way....and here's to hoping it is implantation!!


----------



## JJF

Hallie 77 ovulated on Aug. 27th, today is Sun 31st and she is 4dPO
ChillBilly ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is Sun 31st she is 6dPO
JJF ovulated on Aug. 24th, today is Sun 31st and she is 7dP
Lyns ovulated on Aug. 23rd, today is Sun 31st and she is 8dpo
KittieKat ovulated on Aug. 28th, today is Sun 31st she is 3dpo
amber20 ovulated on Aug. 25th, today is Sun 31st she is 6 dpo


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, cramps a few nights ago for an hour, still sensitive boobs, big zit now on chin, veins on boobs, headache last night...I'm loving it all, ha. I'm really hoping i feel the egg implant again since I was lucky enough to feel it last cycle but even if I don't , my intuition is telling me this is the real deal! Someone please kick me in the next few weeks if I was wrong, okay, haha. I really should keep my mouth closed and not get too excited but it is SO hard when your so focused on your body and its 'signs' you know. 

More and more of you are joining the 2ww...I'm thinking 3 or so more will as soon as those monitors and ff tell you it finally happened, seems like those things have a few of you jumping threw hoops, or should I say hoping in and out of bed, ha.


----------



## amber20

lol! I hope this is the real deal for you too!


----------



## amber20

When are you testing?


----------



## celine

dont forget me i apparently ovulated the 25th and now 6dpo


----------



## Halle71

Morning girls

What did everyone get up to over the weekend to keep their mind off the 2ww? My boy was away on a stag do so I had a couple of girls nights out. I figured at 2 and 3dpo implantation wouldn't have happened anyway so I could take advantage and have a few glasses of wine!

How is the 2ww going?
Because I have been online all weekend FF confirmed ovulation on 27th Aug so I am 5dpo as I thought. Far too early for symptoms but that hasn't stopped me wondering... I fell fast asleep on the tube this morning and had dreams within a couple of minutes then woke up feeling shaky and weird. Obviously preggers and not a normal Momday morning:rofl:

Chilly - it's sounding positive - any more news?

Someone at work has announced their pregnancy which makes her about a month behind my miscarried pregnancy. Can't help but get upset. While trying to appear all happy of course....

Here's to a week of symptoms!!

Hx


----------



## Lyns

Couple of you have said you felt the egg implant......just wondered what it felt like?


----------



## Halle71

I'm not 100% sure but I think I did with the pregnancy I miscarried.
I can't remember when it was because I wasn't tcc but after my m/c I was thinking back and remembered have a random pain. It was a cramp that was so severe I couldn't walk and the blood drained out of my face worrying my colleagues at work. It lasted for about 15 minutes and then disappeared completely. Like I said I have no idea of when it was in my cycle so I can't be sure, but I have never had it before.


----------



## kittiekat

God i had one weird dream last night! I am feeling really tired today as well but I am only 4 dpo lol. I can wish................. :happydance:


----------



## csmummu

hehe thanks Lyns i just like knowing where u are gals are :) i was wrong i am now about to O WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Creamy CM today Phew! ive told hubby if hes not dead hes having :sex:

Lyns have you been experiancing something similar? 

Chilly where u @ ?


----------



## Lyns

csmummu said:


> hehe thanks Lyns i just like knowing where u are gals are :) i was wrong i am now about to O WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Creamy CM today Phew! ive told hubby if hes not dead hes having :sex:
> 
> Lyns have you been experiancing something similar?
> 
> Chilly where u @ ?

I'm 9DPO at the mo....and to be honest I don't know where I'm up to. By previous cycles (using a 9 day LP) AF should be due....but Ov came forward by 3 days so that could mean a longer LP - I hope! 

One minute I feel really positive....I've had some good signs, I feel nauseus, tired and FAT! But the next minute I just think I'm kidding myself and it feels like very other month.

Who knows huh? I'm going to test tomorrow i think ....but then again I don't want to pee myself off with a BFN cos its too early!

Gawd only knows!!!!!


----------



## kittiekat

I hope you get a :bfp: tomorrow Lyns!!

Good luck with the testing, I am back at work tomorrow but will be logging on just incase there is any good news.......:happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

wow...lots of missed posts!!!!!!

I have been camping at a friends property! Went swiming in the middle of a Lake and boy oh boy did it feel good!!! Went there last year but was kind of drunk the whole weekend..hahaha
I met some new friends...one is 8 and the other 11. hahahaha

Being away sure has kept my mind off of 2ww... loosk like I am 1 ww now.

Good to be home!!!! missed my dogs, cats , and chickens.......

CSMummu....... not barging in our "group" we're more like cycle buddies, not a click..hehe 
and of course anyone is invited to join into or conversations.....

yay celine is 6dpo........ didnt forget you hun.....just misplaced you as we google "preg symptoms 5 dp, 6dpo, 7 dpo...hahaha

halle- dreams are a sign for sure........I always have weird dreams while on vacation or when I stay out a few days away from home.....its weird. Hope you start feeling more symptoms soon!
and I miss girls night out......:friends:
glad you had a fun nite out....It'll the last time you'll be drinking for 9 months hehe.( egg has a yoke of sorts so ot dependent on you for anything for awhile so no worries about drinking.


Lyns........Longer LP is always good....and testing soon??????? Oh i am so excited for you. Do you know when implantaion would have been? If you can I would wait for a few extra days after that..make sure you have enough hormone in ya for pg test. do you use 10 or 25 mIu? 

Kittiekat- hope you have a good day at work and don't get caught on BnB...lol

Amber20- can't see what dpo you are but wish to see soem symptoms from you soon as well!!!!!!!!!!
4dpo.....symptom spot should be soon for you!!!!!!!!

Schmoo...welcome to the 2ww...good luck and hope to hear form you soon!!!!!!!!!

JJF- thanks for keeping us organized!!!!!! Your symptms sound exciting!!!!! hope to hear more..as well as a plannign a test day!!!!!!

I hope I didn't forget anyone.......


----------



## csmummu

Oh lyns i really hope you get the BFP and maybe waiting another day would help your PMA :D lol.


----------



## Lyns

Aww.....you guys are all fab! :hugs:

Max, good luck with O! Make sure you get the other 'O' too! Supposed to REALLY help!

Chilly...sounds like a great camping trip....must be nice to be able to get away from the cares of the world and the 2ww! lol! I usually disappear on a yacht and sail for a few days! My getaway!

Kittiekat...nothing whiles away a boring work day like Bnb! 

I'm soooo undecided about testing. Hubby is away, and I would love to be able to hand him a CB digi with 'pregnant' on it when he gets home! But I know that I won;t do that until I're got a good line on an IC. I'm on 10mui though so I should get that before I would on a 25mui!

Thing is all I need to get past is about 7 O'clock whne i go for my first pee of the day.....I know I'll only test with FMU!

Wierd...I know its theoretically early but then I had a really strong BFP at 12dpo last time, and I'm theoretically nearly late, so who knows! Anyway...whatever I do, I'll be letting you all know.


----------



## amber20

I am also 7dpo. My symptoms have been yesterday and today my breasts (well mainly my nipples) are tender, I'm soo tired today, yesterday I had a yellowish/white cm, feel very bloated, and I have cramping off and on. 

How about you?


----------



## csmummu

Lyns said:


> Aww.....you guys are all fab! :hugs:
> 
> Max, good luck with O! Make sure you get the other 'O' too! Supposed to REALLY help!

LOL you wouldnt believe me if i told you what io made him do :rofl: but yeah i heard that too trying to educate my hubby on the ways of the woman and he asked me if "eggy" was going to be in this story... he loves the way we talk on here lol. i also gave the :spermy: a pep talk lol.


----------



## JJF

Hello Ladies,
Sounds like everyone is really gearing up for an exciting week or two ahead of us, I LOVE IT. Okay confession time....I did POAS on Sat, which sadly was only 6dpo and I swear I got a faint line but again, could be my imagination. Tried to hold off today and did a great job until this evening, with evening pee and i feel like there is a FAINT FAINT FAINT line again, so I'm setting myself up for disappointment but my signs are getting stronger and stronger. I gotta tell you, if this isn't the real deal, then some parts of my body didn't get the correct memo/note, haha. Boobs are very sore each day, MORE veins, HUGE ZITS on my face, fatigue, headache Sat night, sadly no more cramps but I'm just thinking there is a bean in the making or a psycho in the making, not sure which yet, hehehe. 

LYNS-POAS POAS POAS, hehe. I mentioned I POAS last time at 10dpo and it was 'faint' but not nearly as faint as some of the ones on these pictures at bnb. 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE and please shut me up if you start reading these messages of mine and rolling your eyes or sticking your finger down your throat gagging,hehehe, I'll shut up :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF.....FMU only...haha
poor girl..I know how you feel . I always want to test and get an early answer.
Your symptoms sound sooooo good!!!
( did you get any IB spotting?)

So should we be starting a test list soon????:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm not sure when I will test.

i am due monday...14dpo. BUT may start testing on Sat. No earlier, unless I buy a double pack...


----------



## amber20

Chillbilly you have any new symptoms yet?


----------



## CHILLbilly

amber20- HATE the smell of smoke.......lol. Boobs are kind of sore..but then again i just crushed one against the computer chair, while leaning over the side.
Tired...but just got home from camping on an air mattress!!

Anymore symptoms........anyone??????


----------



## JJF

I'm thinking us POAS addicts need to start a support group, haha. There is NO reason I should be testing this early but just knowing those new sticks I ordered are under the sink, they just reach and and grab me, its horrible! Okay, I'm going to give them to my husband, no lie, its decided. I want to test and get a VERY DARK line so there is no question/no wishywashyness going on!!!! Have you seen xxxJacquixxx's Pregnancy Test Gallery post with all her test, haha, I love her, I'm thinking I'm going to try to top her, ha! Okay girl, help me, keep me strong!


----------



## amber20

lol! Yeah she has alot of them! I have some under my sink to and everytime i've gone to the bathroom today i want to grab one!


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You guys make me laugh and smile:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Whenever I POAS I am holding it upto the light and squinting my eyes to try and see a 2nd line :rofl::rofl::rofl: What we all like? TTC and the 2ww drives us a little bonkers me thinks

Well yesterday my temp dropped to 36.18 and today it was 36.40 and FF said that I still OV'd on CD18(which was 28/08) and that I am 5DPO today. I will test on sunday 07/09 eventhough FF tells me I should test on 16/09 when it has worked out I :witch:will be about 1wk late. I always test too early but, at 10DPO you never know. I wont tell OH I am testing on sunday unless I get a :bfp: My symptoms are random feeling sick, sore boobs and tirdness. Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Lyns

Well, I got up this morning still feeling nauseus.......achy back, and having crashed out absolutely shattered last night, and thought, 'what the hell' the signs are there, I'm 10dpo, so I tested.


Nothing.....1 very dark control line, and 1 very white space where there was supposed to be another line.....huimph!

And I still feel sick. :hissy:


----------



## csmummu

oh lyns sounds good though hopefully this could be good for you and anything past 9days for LP is great so theres the PMA for today :)

Chilly you really need to get some Internet cheepies i would be spending a fortune in the chemest!! 

Shmoo why is it we cant accept we shouldnt have to squint to see a line!! its madness!!


----------



## Lyns

JJF said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Okay confession time....I did POAS on Sat, which sadly was only 6dpo and I swear I got a faint line but again, could be my imagination. Tried to hold off today and did a great job until this evening, with evening pee and i feel like there is a FAINT FAINT FAINT line again, so I'm setting myself up for disappointment but my signs are getting stronger and stronger.

Ooh ooh ooh, I missed this one before..JJF that does sound very encouraging...you could be our first BFP...although we definitely need much more than one! 
(Lyns sticks hand in air and jumps up and down shouting 'me too....me too!' :rofl:)


----------



## kittiekat

well I am officially confused.....because I didn't start BBT from the start of this monthly I used the OPK analyse on FF. I have been charting for over a week now and just to see what FF did (.....everyone goes oh no here we go....) I changed the analysis thing to the advanced and it put me back to 3 dpo!! 

I should be 5 dpo and when I checked my graph I had no CM on FF's 3dpo ovulation day or any ferning. However, the original ovulation day (5 dpo) was my last day of EWCM, ferning and also my last positive OPK! 

What do you guys think? Should I stick with the OPK analysis or now keep with the advanced one? 

By the way, my boobs have been sore today :happydance:




JJF :bfp: :bfp: coming your way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

kittiekat said:


> well I am officially confused.....because I didn't start BBT from the start of this monthly I used the OPK analyse on FF. I have been charting for over a week now and just to see what FF did (.....everyone goes oh no here we go....) I changed the analysis thing to the advanced and it put me back to 3 dpo!!
> 
> I should be 5 dpo and when I checked my graph I had no CM on FF's 3dpo ovulation day or any ferning. However, the original ovulation day (5 dpo) was my last day of EWCM, ferning and also my last positive OPK!
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I stick with the OPK analysis or now keep with the advanced one?

I'm not an FF expert here, so I'm sure that one of the other girls can advise you better, but it does seem to me that it is a bit trial and error on there for the first cycle or so. I tried charting via my monitor and it said I didn't ovulate despite the fact my monitor gave me a peak reading and clearly showed ovulation - backed up by OPK's!

I gave up and went back to my CBFM! I love my CBFM....I'd just love it a bit more if I actually got pregnant!

That said, in answer to your question....I'd go with what felt right taking into account your bodily signs. Your body is better than any website IMO as long as you know how to read it!


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks lyns,

Thats what I was thinking. I just thought i would ask if anyone knew why FF had done it. I think it makes more sense to me that I O'd 5 days ago rather then 3. Maybe FF changed it due to having more temps, as I have been charting but only using OPK's, CM and CP up to now and thought what the hell I may as well go the whole hog and start temping too (lol). So up to O day it only had around three temps to go off.......(I know I am an idiot sometimes but desparation sets in in the 2WW hehe).


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh LYNS- seeing those blank white boxes sure does feel like a kick in the face!!
just wait a few more days.....Some girls get :bfp: 9 dpo..and some 2 weeks after AF was due.......so what can we do but wait.

JJF- Give hubby those sticks..hahahahaha I figure If I don't have any in house.... I won't feel the temptation as much.

CSmummu..I sure do need some cheapies.... BUT knowign I had them would kill me haha. If I have a double pack...$10 at walmart. Then I have to space them. 1 for when AF is due and an early one 2 days before maybe.

I am weak........ 
I am still spotting but very very light..and getting some "wierd" cramps.
NOT like AF at all......almost like a star burst of twinges..If that makes sense.
Like tiny little fingers touching me all over my lower belly area.

I haven't been reading up on early symptoms so not obsessing and making myself feel these.

I can't wait for the :bfp; to start rolling in......
good luck ladies and you all have my positive wishes going out to you!!!!!!!


----------



## poppielia

hey lovelies. 
I started cramping yesterday am 7dpo today and the cramps are worse today. No spotting but have been exausted for 2 days now, i had to have a nap when i got in from work today. my left boob hurts today (dont ask me why its only my left boob, it just is) lol 
I think Af is due in 6 or 7 days so too early for that yet. i am gonna start testing from friday morning, i have some early internet tests so we shall wait and see. I have felt very negative about this cycle for some reason and i still dont feel very hopeful of my BFP this month. how crap is it when you just feel you havnt a cat in hells chance before you reach the final hurdle. (just instinct i guess) Am keeping my fingers crossed still though but trying not to get my hopes up too high. good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

poppielia said:


> hey lovelies.
> I started cramping yesterday am 7dpo today and the cramps are worse today. No spotting but have been exausted for 2 days now, i had to have a nap when i got in from work today. my left boob hurts today (dont ask me why its only my left boob, it just is) lol
> I think Af is due in 6 or 7 days so too early for that yet. i am gonna start testing from friday morning, i have some early internet tests so we shall wait and see. I have felt very negative about this cycle for some reason and i still dont feel very hopeful of my BFP this month. how crap is it when you just feel you havnt a cat in hells chance before you reach the final hurdle. (just instinct i guess) Am keeping my fingers crossed still though but trying not to get my hopes up too high. good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxx

hey there hun.....hopefully those cramps are due to implantation. Do they feel the same as AF???? cause my cramps are kind of different this time.

E may be testign at the same time......I am due for AF on monday and am feeling very positive this month.


maybe JJf can get us organized and start a test list?? 
or is it to soon!!!!!!!!

Oh I have a symptom question.......do pregnant women get bite by mosquitos MORE then usual?? cause I was outside for 20 mins and got eaten alive.
Yesterday had my legs covered ( 20 mosies per leg) and itched like crazy!
i hate bug spray so I just suffer the itch.


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> Oh I have a symptom question.......do pregnant women get bite by mosquitos MORE then usual?? cause I was outside for 20 mins and got eaten alive.
> Yesterday had my legs covered ( 20 mosies per leg) and itched like crazy!
> i hate bug spray so I just suffer the itch.

Well it can change your blood, so I guess that its possible! Thats what they're after, after all!


----------



## kittiekat

Sorry to be chirping on in here today, but I am going out on a limb here to say that my boobs are actually really quite sore. I thought it was just me dreaming them sore last night lol (I kept knocking them on the bed but thought i was dreaming). Then today at work they seemed to be a little sore but nothing to complain about, well I have just had an early shower (cos I am tired......) and they were really sore when the water touched them. So now I can really feel them but it could be me just thinking they are sore......God I hate the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Know what the worst thing about 2ww is.....

google......
bad idea..nothing but crap answers ..
I am now worried about my spotting as its started again.....
I did read it may mean low progesterone. So more info for dr. if needed.
I am still hoping its a positive IB sign.
( started sunday just a little bit brown, mon was more light pink, today is light pink as well.) I would prefer it to just stop!!!!!! :growlmad:and not become an early AF.
I usually spot 2 days before AF on cd 25 ( 27day cycle) or cd27 ( for last months 29 day cycle)

I am so confused....:shrug: 
damn you google:hissy:


----------



## JJF

Lyns I am so familiar with the squinting at the big white space, sucks! So maybe tomorrow will be your lucky day! I didn't give the poas to hubby last night but I did refrain from the tests so far today (only 8 more hours till bedtime)! Gonna try to hold out tomorrow. Wanted to share an interesting thing from the pregnancy symptom website-i got my 1st boob vein, hehe, at 3dpo and then no more until MANY of them appeared on 8dpo. When I looked at boob veins on that website it showed them appearing on 3dpo and NOT again until 8dpo, I'll be darn, I now have renewed respect for the website haha. I was really nauseas last night so I get to add that to the symptoms now :)

Okay random thought here-have u checked out the MAY pregnancy cycle buddy thread yet? Very cool that there is about 12 or more people in there already, great news but then again I'm thinking if another 15 or more join for May, yikes, that could get crowded :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF - did you get veins anywhere else....like on tummy or inside arms.....????
I have some stretch marks on boobs and little veins normally so its hard for me to tell....
Are you dpo now? I am the same.....and not sure if i'll test at 10dpo or wait til 12 then 14.
argggggggg wish i had a hand full..nearest store is 30 mins away!:hissy:

I'll time grocery shop with proper dpo...lol

I'll end up at walmart in the bathroom testing...haha wonder if I can hold FMU in for a few hours til we head out...LOL

OH will see me running through the aisles:wohoo: yelling........Whoooooo Hoooooooo

P.S. can you be hungry and nauseous at the same time??


----------



## JJF

Chill-you can be very hungry and nausea's at the same time..when I was prego with my two kids I remember waking up and being nausea's and it feeling like it was from me being overly hungry and my stomach just felt extra empty and tight...if that makes any sense. As for the arm veins and boob stretch marks...I don't know what my normal vein pattern looks like on my arms so I'm no help there and as for stretch marks on boobs-i already have some stretch marks from those two little devils I'm raising, so I'm no help there either! As for the spotting-no help there either- I know, I suck all together today, hahahaha. I never spot during implantation, before AF due, mid cycle, etc. I'm just a regular AF bleeder and that's it. I would assume its maybe an implant bleed cause I don't think you'd be spotting THIS early when your not due for AF to arrive for like what 8 or so days from now? I hate this time, google, symptom watching, hopes up, hopes down, anxiety, it ALL SUCKS!!!!!!!!! I'm hoping I can turn you into a POAS addict like me cause it sure makes me feel better to not be the only freak, ha. 

Kittiekat-it seems the boob/nipple sensitivity is a major prego sign if you don't normally get it before/during your normal cycle so you might just be in luck :)

Poppie-I know what you mean about knowing your out even before the witch is due but you really never know. Last month, after MC, I was 5 days 'late' (not really cause your cycle is so messed up but 'late' from what my cycle was before MC) and I KNEW I wasn't prego but the being late was pissing me off and causing me to spend about $50 on many POAS which is NOT what I needed to be spending my money on but I just couldn't stop buying them, UGH. LOVE THE CHEAPIES! Try to keep positive, but I know how it is to talk your self silly so your not overly disappointed!

I need to get a test list together but then again, would any of us stick to that??!!! I'm sure I won't hehehhe...but hey I'll put it together if you want to throw it all at me.

Btw, have I mentioned that all of a sudden I feel like I have two 10 pounds balloons stuck to the front of my body, YIKES these boobs suddenly feel like they did when I was breastfeeding!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- wow you're alot of help......hahahahaha
I'm just kidding......LOL
I have been pregnant before BUT didn't know til I was 8 weeks.
so I didn't get many symptoms at all.....other then spotting 1 week after O!

all symptoms started at about 6 weeks but I was NOT even thinking I was pregnant.

So i am tryign to NOT symptoms spot...
BUT.....I do have a tube top on so I keep pulling it down to check nipple colour.....sensitivity, veins ect.
Good thing nobody is home..LOL

as for testing...
I'm in for Sat...wait ....No make that Friday!!!!!!!!
11dpo or should I try for 12dpo?
Oh I don't know......

ok my final answer is......

CHILLbilly Test Friday 11dpo


----------



## amber20

Amber Testing on Sat 12dpo (if i can wait that long)


----------



## csmummu

Chilly you sound like you got it bad! ;) 

I hope you girlies have a good testing time :D i just want everyone to be pregnant this month!


----------



## amber20

Wouldn't that be great if we all got :bfp: this month!


----------



## JJF

okay girls, I broke down and did an evening test, STUPID STUPID STUPID, I seem to have morning will power and no evening willpower, and that makes no sense cause we all know FMU (or maybe 2nd) is BEST. Anyhoo....it was BFN, which makes me sick to think about cause the one I took at 6dpo had a FAINT FAINT line and the one I broke down and took 8dpo had a FAINT FAINT line. I'm still feeling prego, now having tiny little crampy feelings this evening but I'm SCARED to death that its going to not stick. So I'm gonna wait until Frid and do it with Chillbilly-i can't handle a BFN!!!! 

Amber I think you need to move your date up to Fri your 11dpo! Lyns-you in for Friday??? My test i just took was the whitest spot next to the control line I've ever seen, horrible I tell you, ha. Who am I missing? 

I'M OFFICIALY FREAKED OUT NOW :(


----------



## JJF

OH, I had one more question, i may should post this elsewhere but wanted to start with you girlies....I NEVER get implantation bleeding and since this is my first cycle charting not sure if I 'usually' get a dip in temps at implantation....yes, I am getting to the question, hahaha....

Shoot...wait...i was gonna ask "DO YOU ALL GET A DIP IN YOUR CHARTS WHEN YOU IMPLANT THE EGG' HELLO IF WE KNOW WHAT WE DO WHEN THE EGG IMPLANTS THEN WE WOULDN'T BE ON HERE, WE'D BE PREGO.................................

DUMBASS!


----------



## amber20

JJF I am praying you get your BFP! 
This is also my first cycle charting and I'm confused over mine! lol But I am pretty sure I read that not everyone has a temp dip.
Ok I might have to give and do one Fri. I'm getting anxious to know!


----------



## JJF

i think someone asked you this already but are you hoping for a girl? Or do you want to just stick with what you know? My next door neighbor has 11 kids and her first 6 were boys, ha.


----------



## amber20

Wow! I am really praying for a girl now! lol


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- are you using the same brand of tests...
cause if different brands then that may explain light lines and then no lines

sending you sticky vibes:dust:


Looks like we're having a Friday pee party!

:happydance::loo::loopy:


----------



## shmoo75

I'm testing Sunday 07/09 as I will be 10DPO according to FF so, why not. I've got on/off boob soreness/tenderness but I get that before AF and at random times during my cycle anway and, I did have it when I was prego before. So the boob thing doesn't really help me :rofl::rofl: I am still quite gassy and I am now coming out in spots in random places, top of inner left thigh and on my back!!!! Oh joy!!!!

Here's to the beginning of the testing and squinting at our tests time!!!


----------



## poppielia

i am meant to be testing friday too but......did a test yesterday, yes i know i have no will power. Anyway, i got the faintest of lines, yep was squinting like a woman possessed. when my partner got in from work he had a look and again, he could see a line too. However i have done another this morning with fmu and the line didnt show straight away so i think its evap this morning. told my partner there ws no line at all this morning as didnt want him to get waaaaaaay too excited as he was yesterday. I think i am only 8 or 9 dpo today so yes i know, too early yet but i did get excited too. I gonna do one every morning know till Af arrives or until i get a proper BFP. I feel bad for putting my partner through that. not gonna say anything until i get a full on no need to squint BFP. what a bummer! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Halle71

Morning (or evening) ladies.
My, you've all been busy while I've been asleep! 
I'm planning on testing on *Monday* when I'll be *11 or 12 dpo* (I think FF have got it wrong!). I'm going away on Friday for the weekend and I'm going to use all my will power to leave my tests at home so I can't test until then. 
I'm pretty symptom-less but then I was the first time. Like you Chill, I didn't know so I wasn't looking out for anything. I'm a bit more tired than normal and I felt a bit sick when I woke up which I never do, but even if I was pg my HCG levels would be so low I can't imagine there would be any obvious effects yet. 
Aaaaagh. Dpo 6/7/8 are the worst - so near yet so far.....

Good luck everyone and save those sticks!!!

Hx


----------



## celine

Well ladies I dont think I will be testing this month :( I have sudden ewcm and +opk's a week after Ff said ovulation?? but my temps dont confirm that Im o-ing now they confirm I o-ed last week and as my cycles are usually so darn long Im prob only gonna test in 2 weeks time if af hasnt showed up :)
Good luck you guys!!


----------



## Halle71

That's mysterious Celine but don't give up yet, just keep :sex: and see what happens. Great new photo by the way!

I promised I wouldn't symptom spot but I'm wondering....I'm absolutely exhausted and this was pretty much the only symptom I had last time. Then I just brushed it off as late nights and the big weekends I'd been having (maybe it was!) but this time I haven't got that excuse. If anything I have been in bed earlier than normal because my poor boy is still recovering from his stag do at the weekend. Poor little love :rofl:
I'm also tired in a dizzy, fuzzy head sort of way.

5 days til testing if I can wait that long! I'm very excited for everyone testing before the weekend. I can't wait for your results!

Hx

Hx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Schmoo I hear ya about the gas.....one snuck out at afriends house...oh my!!!! hahahaha Good luck to you hun at 10 dpo. Farts and spots are a positive sign.

Poppi...I never tell OH hen Iam testing.....ts hard enough for one of us to be disappointed but both is hard!!! I will wait til I see a dark line to show off....
Let us know as soon as you see that line!!!!!!!!!!

Halle- Hope you make it through the weekend without thinking about POAS. I was away for a few days and it sure did help with that!!!! except now I am thinking about testing to much. It helps I can't goto store until thursday to buy test. ( 10 dpo)......

celine...sorry to hear you'r getting weird readings form OPK's. I have never used them but am sure i read somewher they can be a bit hard to read sometimes.
I am also sure I have read about ewcm being present near the end as well.
Chin up sweety......and hope you have a speedy wait til AF.


----------



## poppielia

errr girls...........i have just done 2 tests at the same time with the same wee sample and very very faint pink lines have shown up on both within 1 minute. looking at my other tests i have kept the evap lines are very faint but in order of how i took them the lines are getting darker, there is a very very faint pink hue to all of them but the ones i just took couldnt be mistaken for evap lines as although very faint, too faint to capture with my camera they are lines, they are pink and they was there within 1 minute. I getting excited a bit now. not gonna even tell my partner until i do some more and i get an proper full on dark line. i am scared in case this isnt my true BFP. Helllllllllp please talk me through this i am all over the place xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps the lines of the tests i just took are faint but i aint needing to squint to see these ones at all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Sounds good poppielia!!!!!!!!!!!

Lines will get darker each day !!!!!!!!!!!


WhoooooooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooooo
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I am so excited for you........I can only imagine the excitment of seeing those lines appear within a min!!!!!!

Here's hoping you are the first of many to get that :bfp:


----------



## poppielia

CHILLbilly said:


> Sounds good poppielia!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lines will get darker each day !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WhoooooooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooooo
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> I am so excited for you........I can only imagine the excitment of seeing those lines appear within a min!!!!!!
> 
> Here's hoping you are the first of many to get that :bfp:

Thanks hunni. i sooooooo cautious and scared to believe it at the moment. i am gonna keep peeing on sticks until i am certain. i still not certain. according to ff i am 9dpo today, i not certain though as could be only 8dpo today. i still think its waaaaaaaay too early to tell for sure. i am at the docs tomorrow evening for something else so i will get him to do a on the spot dip test to see what comes of that. he uses the same tests that i seem to have as i noticed it last time he tested me before giving me some medication. the thing is the two tests i just used was 1 early test and a normal test, both the same stick type ones with a blue end but they have both got the pink line come up withn that minute........its confusing! lol
i will keep you all posted as i not convinced myself yet......so scared to get my hopes up! good luck to you all my lovelies xxxxxxxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

A line is a line is a line!!!!!!!!
Just visualize bean sticking and getting nice and comfy for the next 9 months.
I have been doing that since I first started spotting at 6dpo.


----------



## celine

Yep Popps a line is a line :)
I hope you see a darker line tomorrow how can you keep all this from hubbs id just explode!


----------



## poppielia

its killing me to keep it from him babe but i saw the dissapointment on his face this morning so i dont have the heart to get his hopes up again. I am looking at all the tests i have taken in a line in order of when the was taken and all tests have dried out now but they definatly get darker in the correct order and the ones i took not long agao are the darkest of all so far...............ooooh eck! i think it may actualy have happened! i dardent say it yet though. I hope we get lots of dark lines on here this month, it would truely make my day to see others get thieir dream come true xxxxxx


----------



## poppielia

am visualising the sticky bean sticking right now so hard i look a bit coNstipated actualy........best not concentrate so hard or my partner will know something is up. He will be home soon and i want some quiet time to myself to think about it all and to obsess in peace. lol am trying to remain calm lolxxxxxxx


----------



## Halle71

Oh my god, sounds like it might be your month Poppielia!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fingers crossed but I'm sure you will have a darker line in the morning.
It must be really hard not to tell your OH but you will feel better when you can tell him that you are sure you have a :bfp:. It will make the moment more special.

Soooo exciting.

Next it's your turn Chill.

Hx


----------



## CHILLbilly

poppielia said:


> am visualising the sticky bean sticking right now so hard i look a bit coNstipated actualy........

I actually laughed out loud and scared my sleeping dogs!!!!!!


----------



## poppielia

yeah am visualising BFP galore for everyone on here this month........

Ps i already have a 10 year old daughter but my partener hasnt got kids yet, hes been chomping at the bit to start trying since a few months after we met so it will be even more special A moment for him once i know for sure and break the news.......its telling him that i am soooooooo excited about right now. I cant wait but need to be sure first. I will see what happens at the docs tomorrow and then i might wait until the weekend is over before i tel him xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppielia

CHILLbilly said:


> poppielia said:
> 
> 
> am visualising the sticky bean sticking right now so hard i look a bit coNstipated actualy........
> 
> I actually laughed out loud and scared my sleeping dogs!!!!!!Click to expand...


PMSL am glad my constipated looking face brings you much amusement hun:rofl:

xxx


----------



## celine

aww wow he will be so pleased when you show him :)
Have you thought about how you gonna tell him?


----------



## JJF

Pop this is so exciting!!! I am so happy for you! Gotta tell you same thing as the others, this is it, u are pregers if you got 2 lines babe. Your gonna make that poor man wait till the weekend?! How are you going to keep it in that long? I'm jelous u can do that cause the moment I find out I tell every human I come in contact with hehe! Do you have some clever way to tell him? 

Ladies my friend has the great prego website, check it out you can get 1 to, wwwmthedonnerfamily.com. If u read her story u can see pics that she told her husband by having names printed on pink and blue M and M candies! Way cool, me I just blurt it out.

Pop you thought u were out of the game and your first in, wow. Gotta tell you ladies used fmu got big ol negative so I'm a bit rattled today! Still have symptoms but feeling very down about it :(. I gotta check my tests like celine said, maybe they are different ones! Think I'm day 10 today and got my last one at 10dpo so not so lucky this time! Hope I'm not out!

As a side note-off topic, my 6yr old daughter went to preschool for 3 yrs now, n the mornings and this year she started 'real' school-kindergarten (sorry non US lsdies, don't know what u call it) anyway she HATES it and this is the 4th week and this morning they had to rip here from my crying hysterically. TOTALLY not like her, she is my easy child, loves to learn, has never been attached to me, ect. This last 4 weeks has been so so hard for me. I've tryed everything. She is fine when she gets home, tells me all about her day, not as if it was a grand time but she is very calm and not upset then. Just needed somebody to listen, thanks :)


----------



## poppielia

celine said:


> aww wow he will be so pleased when you show him :)
> Have you thought about how you gonna tell him?

Well if and when i am certain i think i will tell him this way..................
Do any of you watch prison break? I f yes you will know that michael schofield the lead charactor makes origami cranes that signifi family responsibility. Anyway my partner learnt how to make almost the same thing.........origami swans, and he leaves them around the housen for me with little secret codes i have to decipher........one said i love you in code ect ect. you get my meaning. he left me one under my pillow 2 weeks ago when he took my daughter fishing with him when they stayed at his parents overnight so when i got into bed that night i found it and it said he missed me and loved me. (very lovely dovey and sweet!) Anyway when i find out for sure i am going to get a clearblue digital test (you know, they say pregnant if you are) anyway i am going to tuck the test in the origami swans wings and place it on his bedside cabinet for when he wakes up the morning with the message on the swan saying.........good morning daddy.........i love you xxxxxx thats how i would like to do it anyway. we shall see if it pans out xxxx


----------



## amber20

Thats very sweet!


----------



## Lyns

I'm spotting. Not good. :cry:


----------



## kittiekat

Aww Pop that is so sweet, I really hope you get to do it now! Will you be testing agin tomorrow? U will have to let us all now, we are dying to know now too lol.

Lyns, I am sorry your spotting but maybe the :witch: wont appear, I'll be thinking about you hun.

I will be testing around sunday too, I think schmoo. That would make me 10 dpo but I am not holding out any hope this month. My sore boobs have disappeared, and they were really sore last night but today they were just slightly sore and now its just literally the end of the nipple :cry: I did have cramps today and was getting kind of 'oh good cramps on 6 dpo' excited but they have gone too. So right now I feel far from pregnant.


----------



## csmummu

Aw lyns im sorry i will have my fingers x'd for you. xxx

poppielia - that sounds LOVELY you and your hubby are so sweet :)


----------



## celine

Oh noo Lyns :(

Popp thats sooo sweet, I for one am a HUGE prison break fan!!


----------



## JJF

After a busy day of posting we sure turned into a silent bunch! Just wanted to share that I gave all my POAS to my 5 year old little girl and told her to hide them upstairs but to try to remember where she puts them, ha! So I'm going to be staying away from the sticks for another few days, yippie but I have a feeling she is going to forget where she put them when I ask her to go get them! Oh well, that will just force me to wait for the witch instead.

Girls I gotta tell you, after these highs during the 2ww cause of all the symptoms and now feeling deflated cause I feel like I'm out of the running (even though i still have sore boobs, veins, headache, fatigue ect) I'm thinking if this isn't my month I'm going to need to take a break from bandb. I hate to say that (no disrespect to bandb) but I'm truely addicted to bandb, on it several times a day and I almost think its making me WAY to crazy and focused on the TTC. I'm probably fooling myself, not sure I could stay away, hehe...but I feel sort of unhealthy at times that I've gotten so obsessed :(


----------



## shmoo75

Popps - Oh it all sounds good. They do say any 2nd line no matter how faint is a 2nd line and you are pregnant. I can totaly undedrstand that you want it to be as dark as dark can be and for the CB digi to spell it out for you. I will be exactly the same as I have had a m/c in May this yr so, I don't want to get my hubby's hopes up too much straight away bad enough that I am one minute thinking I am preggers and then thinking that I'm not:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lyns - I am sorry that you are spotting but, it ain't over til :witch: flys in

Had some cramps yesterday and felt quite sick and hungry at the same time whilst driving home from work. I don't know if these are real feelings or I'm just imagining them as, I want to be preggers so bad. JJF I know how you feel as, I get that way too sometimes ok most of the time:rofl::rofl:

I have fingers crossed for us all:hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations! Pops! 

:hug: - Lyns

I think i'm probably out this month too, i haven't managed to get a positive opk nor a reliable temp indication, but have been feeling queasy, and being going bed early, bb are heavy not sore which is normal for :witch: !


----------



## celine

Awww JJF I hope u dont stay away too long sweety :(
I know I am on this forum loads too, but I have my excuses...


----------



## Lyns

Awww JJF I hope you have a relaxed few days and come back feeling refreshed and hopefully pregnant when you are ready!

Well, ladies, I'm afraid my spotting last night has turned to full flow this morning so I'm out. CD1 for me. I promised myself I wouldn't get to upset this month as I entered the month with a short LP and didn't have high hopes, but you can't help but get excited when you go for 2 days longer than previous past Ov, so I'm a bit down, but I'll be OK.

I too am going to try and be a little more relaxed this cycle. I'm still going to use my monitor, but I'm taking nothing but folic acid and although we always lead quite a healthy lifestyle, I am going to treat myself to a few drinks this month. I have a couple of weddings to go to, and friends visiting this weekend, and I'm fed up of making excuses about not having a drink when they know I love a glass of wine (only 1 or 2 though....I'm not that bad! :drunk:)

And as I previously said, if Ov falls CD13 and 14 this month, then hubby is away anyway so probably no chance for us. He will be in bristol, I'm in the very far reaches of Noth Wales and will be working so there's just no way, unless his meetings change.

Oh well, c'est la vie!


----------



## celine

Nooo Lyns Im sorry she got u :(


----------



## Lyns

Well ladies according to another thread, we have out first confirmed :bfp: too
 
Congrats to Poppielia! Have a wonderful 9 months sweetie xxx


----------



## celine

Yeay Popps!!!
I got bfn this afternoon with 2nd mu..I know I shouldnt of tested but Poppies news gave me a thrill!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF I know how you feel and will probably take a break during 2ww next cycle.
Its a fun chat from cd1 til cd18. But the 1ww is killer.....to many symptom spotting and wasted time online.
I love chatting with my cycle buddies as well as other friends I have met online...you guys always understand the anticipation of O time....the anxiousness of 2ww as well as the defeat of an AF showing up early as well as late.

Poppi-...Good to hear your #1 of our buddies to see 2 lines !!!!!!!
here's hoping we get a few more.
I have sent OH out to buy me 2 tests. I am due for AF on Mon/Tues so may not test until sat or sunday.

Lyns..I'll be sending you a private message luv!


----------



## kittiekat

Congratulations Pop!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I still don't think this is a good month for me but will wait and see. I am 8 dpo tomorrow and just want to test just to get a simple yes or no but can't as its still too early!!!!!!!!

Good luck over the weekend Chilly when you test........bring us back the 2nd :bfp: from our group!


----------



## csmummu

Aw lyns keep positive and maybe next cycle with a few drikie poos might help as for one or 2 glasses of wine... nice new profile pic is that youe wine cellar  

CHilly good luck for the weekend. 

I hope you get some more BFP's over here!


----------



## JJF

Girls, I am so confused...sent the five year old to go find the tests she hid for me this afternoon (have much morning willpower, NONE in afternoon, UGH) Cheapies are the ones I've been using this whole month. AGAIN I got a FAINT FAINT line on the green OPK test (but it acted a bit strange) so thats a FAINT FAINT on 6dpo, FAINT FAINT 8dpo and now FAINT FAINT on 11dpo. However taken prego internet cheapies off and on since like 7dpo and NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING but the control lines on those. 

WHAT THE HELL? They are both 10miu (I'm assuming) so either my OPKS are jacked up and are a bad batch or my PREGO tests are a bad batch....I'm thinking I'm out as I don't feel as prego as I did as early as 3dpo but these different test answers are killing me.

Could I have just enough ovulation hormone to be causing the green sticks to give me two lines? My temps are still up as of 11dpo. Any ideas?


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- wait til your late..... 
Whats your DPO? 11?
So maybe evap lines ( i have no idea about evap just read about them on here all the time)
Wait til you are 13 dpo... you'll have a higher amount of hCG ( 25 and up by then i think)

I just looked that up as my tests read 25. Wait til Sat. and test with Me!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

csmummu said:


> Aw lyns keep positive and maybe next cycle with a few drikie poos might help as for one or 2 glasses of wine... nice new profile pic is that youe wine cellar
> 
> CHilly good luck for the weekend.
> 
> I hope you get some more BFP's over here!

hahaha I noticed the winery as well...LOL
Party at Lyns house.......

and a question about the whole have a few drinks while TTC...does a few glasses help get the "juices" flowing?? or just relaxes us more..haha
Hmmmm Our renters left us 1 bottle of red and a half of white from their weekend here at our cabin!!!!! If AF shows on Monday I will drink both bottles myself......lol.
and buy another bottle in prep for :sex: in a few weeks.......

My poor OH has gone without since cd18. I am to scared to have sex during 2ww..... and to tired to give him a hand( so to speak) haha. Except this morning I almost jumped him...but felt a twinge in uterus so I didn't.
poor guy


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> hahaha I noticed the winery as well...LOL
> Party at Lyns house.......

EeeK! Never noticed that! lol! That picture was taken a couple of months back at a gorgeous Paella restaurant in Valencia....wish I had a wine cellar! 

Least it gave me a smile! I just thought, new cycle....new picture....new chance! Oh and I'm sipping a glass of a nice dry white right now! 

I do love you girls.....:hugs: Come on, I need at least 3 BFP's from you all this week/weekend! Then next month, I'm coming to 1st tri after ya! lol!


----------



## csmummu

Lyns said:


> I do love you girls.....:hugs:

/me waits for the hiccup ...... :drunk: lol...

i think its lovely when you gel with a group i like the group i had my first month here there were these 2 nutters.... lyns and chillywilly or something like that i was gutted to be 7 days late and on a different cycle! lol... :awww: 

Chilly i dont think drinking a little is so bad - not that i do it not in the tww though last time i went out was a friend birthday nearly 3 weeks ago and the time be for that was a year before!!! needless to say i was very drunk! lol.

JFF i hope you get some answers this weekend maybe the HGC homeone hasnt peaked yet.. i saw this lovely website where it explains that the OPKs and HTP booth look for hormone x and HTP looks for hormone x and y and will not show positive until y is there ... or soemthing along those lines hence why OPKS may be used as HTPs... Sorry if i made things worse. I think it was POAS.com (hubby didnt believe me this site existed lol) maybe you can treat your self to a FERER on sunday? and i love the fact your 5 year old has a hiding place... good job it wasnt in the toilet systern!!!

Love Monica i mean Max  xxx :laugh2:


----------



## Lyns

csmummu said:


> /me waits for the hiccup ...... :drunk: lol...

Cheeky madam! :hugs:

TBH I don't honestly think the occasional drink does anyone any harm while TTC, as long as its not 'occasionally' once an hour!

I haven't really been drinking over the last couple of months, more as a detox than anything else. I decided to make sure my system was purged of any lingering effects of Depo Provera. Although it was well over a year since my last injection....I picked up some scare stories about girls having problems 2 or 3 years on, so figured a detox would do me no harm.

And if you carry on with longer cycles and I get shorter and shorter ones Max, we'll be back in the same buddies group before we can say BFP! :lol:


----------



## csmummu

hehehe thats a good point... :D liking the idea of detox to rid the body of evil depo --- off to the fridge for chocolate...


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm to tired to respond tonight...its 8pm. I don't thnk I'm sleeping much thro the night for some reason.
I'm goint to bed soon..haha.....hope to catch up tommorrow!!!!!
nitey nite!!!


----------



## JJF

Hola ladies, love the pic Lyns. I read up on the poas website, thanks for sending that information. I guess this whole time I was confused as the FAINT lines I've been seeing were all on OPK's, I didn't realize they were supposed to be dark to really mean anything. I've been obsessing over the charts at FF and it seems that there are plenty of ladies that don't get their positive results until missed AF so maybe I'll just sit tight and wait for witch (one can hope for willpower, right). 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow and on Sat, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## JJF

YIPPIE, Miel taught me how to get my ticker working and I finally got it all figured out..whew, I feel better now, ha.


----------



## JJF

sorry to be my usual obsessed self but I was reading tonight on FF about how small of a percentage of women get their bfp on 9dpo, 10dpo, etc, however doesn't it seem to you ladies that is a higher percentage of women than they say. I some how came across the following site (https://www.uptheduff.org/index.php/forums/viewthread/388/P0/) and it shows lots of tests and MANY MANY of these women have 2 lines at 9dpo and up. I just feel like what I read and what I'm seeing on bandb are two different answers. Was feeling pretty positive after I read some good posts on my journal but now I've talked myself into knowing I'm out.....good lord I just need to relax, ha!!!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

haha JJF...i was wondering why only a link for ticker........
NOW IF YOU forget what DPO you are all you need to do is look at your posts..lol

and about seeing lines on OPK's and beng faint....well i think you have preggo brain..hahahaha

i was so worried you ment fading lines after a good positive on HPT.
Bet you feel relieved now...


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> I some how came across the following site (https://www.uptheduff.org/index.php/forums/viewthread/388/P0/)


somehow????? Hmmmmm stay away from google.....LOL


----------



## shmoo75

Well I now do not know what to think!!!! FF is now telling me it can't detect OV!!!:hissy::hissy: My temp is doing a gradual decline over the last couple of days!!!! I am still going to test sat or sun and go from there!!!! Why oh why can't my body just be "normal" for once?


----------



## celine

schmoo to me it looks like u might of o-ed on cd 17 :)


----------



## Halle71

Morning girls

I agree with Celine Shmoo.
And to be honest I don't agree with my FF at the moment. My usual timings and CM indicate I O'd at CD15 and at first FF agreed but a couple of dpo it changed to CD17. 

I think I'm going to be out this month as well Lyns (nice pic by the way - I had always pictured you with dark hair like your little girl). 
I don't want to be pessimistic but I'm starting to get pre AF symptoms. My boobs are a bit bigger and a bit sore as normal but when I was pg they had barely changed by week 6. And I'm starting to feel a bit bloated whereas I felt I was losing weight from week 3-6 of my pregnancy.

There is hope!!!

Hx


----------



## Lyns

I'd tend to agree on Ov at CD17 Shmoo.....that looks to me to be about the only time, based on your temps. Whatabout other signs at that point? Are you taking your temp at the same time each day....everyone I've spoken to so far, says they have needed to to get FF to show a clear picture. I couldn't be faffed with all that to be honest (plus i have DD who wakes me when she wants!) thats why i use my monitor!

Thanks for the nice coments on the new pic everyone....lol I was dark like my LO, but when she was diagnosed with cancer at 6 weeks old, I went grey overnight, literally. So I get a little help from my haridresser now!


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns sorry to hear that you had to go through that awful time when your LO was only 6wks old.:hugs::hugs: to you don't know what else to say

My temp has risen slightly today FF has not changed its mind yet and still showing that I have not O'd. I suppose I need to see what the next couple of days temps say and go from there. My boobs the last couple of days have gone into overdrive. I usually get boob soreness ect all the time even when I was on BCP. I keep having random feelings of sickness but not be sick, still eat and now my abdominal is starting to feel like it does before :witch: arrives which if I did OV on CD17 :witch: should be due to visit from Thursday 11/09. I tested this morning and :bfn: will test again on Monday and go from there. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Lyns

'Morning ladies.....so where are all the results from our little Friday testing club?


----------



## csmummu

You know i logged on espch to see what was happening here?? Guess i will check in later this evening then and you lot who are testing today hurry up and POAS!!!

GOOD LUCK ALL LOTS OF BABY DUST!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hello...
first of all..I caved and tested Friday.....To soon and :bfn:

So I am waiting til Sunday to retest.

So I have had NO phone service in my whole town......pop 800 now!! for the whole day of Friday.
When you live in the middle of the woods that is a very very VERY bad thing. No phone lines mean no 911....and because of wilderness no cell except for a few spots.
I am lucky tho' as my OH is on the volunteer Fire Dept. and has a radio to call dispatch direct. But unless you or your neighbour has a cell phone and actually can get some bars to call out....You're screwed.

They had a medical call of course but luckily the little boy ran to neighbours house and was able to call. ( neighbour is also on fire dept)

So its been a rough night!! OH had to stay at hall for about 10 hours during the day until they got the call in case they had any " walk ins" Now he..the Fire Cheif and deputy chief as well as another highly trained firefighter are all out of town doing an all day training.
There is only maybe 2 trained and about 5 rookies left here. NOT good.....but next town over can help with any big fires.

So that was my exciting day and night. No computer access so i have to go back and see what I missed in the last 24 hrs..hahahaha

My syptoms still......are
empty nausous feeling then starving...
lots of spots on cheek now..BUT could be af coming.....
lots of farts....or windy as you UK girls would say.
I have no patience with my dogs..they have been brats.
I blew my nose the other day and felt a weird sharp pain. Then had some wierd twinges not quite cramps in my Va-jayjay. Thats girl parts for you girls that don't watch Grey's Anatomy.
My nips hurt when i touch them....touch not squeeze..haha and total boob has had a hotish prickly feeling.
so thats it....i am still positive and will test ( 25 iuml or whatever the reading is) so closer to AF due.
ahhhhhhhhhh so sorry this is such a long post ......
now how bout you'all........hows it going??


----------



## kittiekat

Sounds good Chilly,

I tested yesterday (only 8 dpo) lol but got a faint, faint, faint line on an IC. So tested again this morning and it is still faint, faint, faint but there. There appears to be a slight pink look to it but i can't be sure. What has everyone elses experiences been like with IC? I am only 9 dpo but not feeling confident at all. 

When I first joined I posted a comment about possible repeated chemical pregnancies so not holding out much faith as this is how it starts the faint faint lines take time to develop into good :bfp: and then they start to disappear......

I did have sore boobs but they are only sore now on and off. I did have slight cramping this morning but nothing major to make me think 'oh implantation'. My temps have been the same over the past two days too 36.68 which is slightly lower than thursday which was 36.73.

Anyway, enough of me complaining, has anyone used IC and they have worked well for them?


----------



## kittiekat

Oh and I forgot my pee smells like sugar puffs!!! I have read that on here so many times and truthfully had a little giggle but today it actually smelled of sugar puffs......don't know what it means though lol, just thought I would share that with you haha


----------



## amber20

I am 12 dpo. I used an IC last night and got a faint line, this morning I used a clearblue and was BFN. So I don't know it was kind of a let down.


----------



## kittiekat

I know what you mean thats why I am not doing a clear blue diggi (stashed away) until I get a definite line on an IC. Just wondered if anyone has ever tested with them and got faint lines but showed up better on others, I can wish......lol


----------



## csmummu

Dont forget IC are more sensitive than named brands for example... So it is possible that the IC is right for the both of you.. Try testing again in a few days even with an IC the line should be darker than the first time.

and



CHILLbilly said:


> Hello...
> 
> lots of farts....or windy as you UK girls would say.

Thats cos were polite  .... what an adventurous day and night how amazing to live in a small town. Your symptoms sound reallly really good fingers crossed!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Sugar puffs...hahahaha
ok i admit I smell my pee as well....
and 9dpo with a faint positive...yahooooo I can only hope for a + next time I test.I'm waiting til 13dpo..which is 2 days before AF due...arggggggggg i hate waiting.

csmummu...nothing polite about me...hahahahaha p.s. been eating cabbage..oops...lol maybe thats why so many fluffs ( as my mom would say).

i have only seen about 4 people on sept. preg list so theres lots of room for more!!!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

IC are far more sensitive than named brands. When I was preggers in May this year I used a IC on the sat got a really faint line as in I could just see the outlines of the 2nd line but no colour in between, I then used a CB no digi straight after as I pee'd in to a plastic disposable cup and that was BFN. I tested again on the Tuesday with an IC and that time it was alot darker I also checked with a CB digi and that said in no uncertain terms PREGNANT. So, in opinon I believe what the IC's say as, they will detect the hormone alot earlier than say a FR or CB. I am testing again on Monday when, I think I should be 12DPO but, as FF isn't saying anything who knows for sure?!?!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Good luck Schmoo.......
your testing monday?
i'm testing Sunday at 13 dpo. 
Hoping if i am preg that i won't beone of those girls that doesn't test positive until 2weeks late...argg that would be my luck!


----------



## shmoo75

I have my fingers crossed for you Chilly. I know they say any line is a line no matter how faint but, because of my m/c I wont believe it until it is as dark as the control line


----------



## csmummu

oooh im so excited :D


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks for all the responses girls. It feels good just to talk about the possiblity, my darling husband won't look at pregnancy tests anymore unless they are very clear. He has been so disappointed in the past (me as well ;-).

I won't (honest ;-) get excited until it becomes really dark and then I will be on pins and needles for a while to make sure the little bean sticks, but I must admit I am anxiously waiting to test again in the morning.

I felt really tired last night after work so went to have half an hour (at 7:30pm) and woke up this morning at 6am to the sound of my alarm clock reminding me to take my temps lol! I know I mentioned my boobs were sore on and off but today they seem to have been sore again all day but it could be cos I am getting my hopes up (tut tut slaps hand, ouch!).

Are you testing tomorrow Chilly?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ya i only had 2 tests this time..and used on on friday 11dpo. and no line.
I feel like I may be preg. everything feels different ....then i start to feel down as I know that spotting usually happenes on cd25....sunday as well... so I am hoping I don't spot tommorrow.
I haven't had to many af like cramps but they usua;y stop and the start back up the same time as spot.
I get all excited leading up to test time then I see that early :bfn: and start doubting myself!
Oh well....I have to think positive...and if I am ment to be pregnant then I will see that +.
If not....well i'm going to order some OPK strips ( pee and see ovulation lie?) i think thats the one....I may even start temping.
As well as order internal preseed and alot more preg tests!!!!!!!
and no symptom spot from past O to test time....i say this every month BUT its exciting to read others symptoms and compare them to my own. it just does a number on me.
Ok enough of the negative mental attitude...I am going to think positive.


----------



## kittiekat

ok girls, I need your advice again. I have just been to the loo and realised I hadn't checked my CM today. As there wasn't any on the tp I checked internally :blush:. Anyway, there was some cm that seemed to be tinged with pink so I tried again to get some more and I got cm that definitely had blood mixed in with it. So I am just wondering what to make of it. 

Now I know most of you will say it could be implantation or an early :witch: but I was thinking has anyone ever caught themselves when checking cm internally? I just want to cover all the bases before I jump to the conclusion that it could possibly be implantation, does that make sense?


----------



## CHILLbilly

i have just googled this...and it says implantation can happen at 6dpo to 12dpo..
maybe you caught a bit of implantation bleed.

I had my IB at 6dpo.....it was very very light and lasted 2 days....sometimes saw when I wiped and other times it was an internal check.

when is your AF due??

good luk and fingers crossed the spotting stops!!!!!!!


----------



## kittiekat

I am hoping so, I have just checked again and there doesn't seem to be any there really now......so thinking i may have caught myself when checking or it is indeed implantation. For it to be implantation does it have to occur for a few days or can the just one showing be enough???? I did have af like cramps today for around an hour but then they went so i didn't think anything of it.......

Sorry forgot to say af is due around 10th/11th sept so thats next weds/thurs. Still a way to go yet.....


----------



## CHILLbilly

i read that it is usually just for the day. 
I'm a little worried as mine was for 2 and the 3rd day was just in morning i think.
and some women do feel the implant as well ( cramp)

it does sound promising for you. try not to worry to much before testing.....
haha ya right!!!!!
Just keep a record of your symptoms so when yo get :bfp: you can share..hehe


----------



## CHILLbilly

You have a few more days.....I try to NOT test to early but as soon as I get them in the house..I am a POAS addict....
I test 2 days before AF is due...this month 4 days....to early...so will be waiting til sunday!
I am due on mon/tues. I should wait til monday but what the hell...either get a :bfp: or a :bfn: and AF will show that day or next!


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, just caught up on all the new messages. Sounds like Amber and Kittie Kat may be on their way to BFP's yippie!!!!!! Just to throw in my implant history..I never bleed but did feel cramps for about 4-5 hours last time. I've read stuff about a few hours of bleeding to several days so both KittieKat and Chill could both have implantation but they are just different/lenghts etc. 

Just to fill everyone in on me...most of my symptoms have been gone for a few days...started spotting 48 hours ago when wipping, had that all day yesterday, even had one tiny clot last night with it (no cramps really with it all) so figured its AF since I'm due to start in 2 days on Monday. I know I spotted for 4 or 5 days very little last time but that was after my MC and honestly I don't remember ever spotting for any cycles in my past few years but you know how it is, some stuff I think we have 'normally' but I havn't taken notice before really, you know. I've taken hpt each day and HUGE BFN each time so thinking AF will probably get here on time Monday. My temp went up again today, which is nice to see but I think I understand the temps are SUPPOSED to stay up until witch arrives and then it drops. 

To be honest with everyone (and myself) the fact that I got my faint positive at 10dpo last time, I really feel like my body would already have the hormones and I would be seeing faint lines already so I REALLY feel that I'm out. I keep thinking MAYBE this spotting was implant but I OBVIOUSLY implanted when FF says I did cause my temps spiked and there is no other 'drop' that could show that maybe I O'd at a later time so can't be that I ov'd late. Can't be implantation from original O'v date because then it would be implantation on like 11dpo and I personally believe eggs implant a tad bit sooner than that but I'm no doctor, hehe.

SO SORRY for long update-just wanted to get it all down :)

3 questions for you ladies:

1. Am I right in understanding that your temps should stay HIGH all the way through your luteal phase and will drop WHEN you get AF? 

2.Does my chart appear to you all to have a triphasic pattern? Someone else suggested it in my journal and at first I was like 'yes' i think I see that about to happen but now I'm not sure and FF isn't commenting on it....what do yall thing? Also could be implant on 8dpo if anything implanted (not holding out hope)

3. Forgot my last question but I'm sure it was a good one.....oh yeah I remember...I'm confused on why I would have SO SO SO SO many prego signs as early as 3dpo and lasting for 6 or so days and NOT be prego...so disheartening to me. I honestly think that maybe I fertilize an egg but it doesn't always STICK in my case, given my 3 MC's. I do NOT have a progesterone problem, that I know for sure and that would be the #1 guess/reason you might think it wouldn't stick but I know I don't have that problem...guess I just think there is a little 'something' that might cause me to fertilize more eggs than really stick. Make sense? guess my question is what could the REASON be for all those symptoms if your body is not inhabiting a fertilized egg????

Again, sorry for the lenght (I earned this extra time and space since I havn't posted much in the last few days..hahaha).

GOOD LUCK TO AMBER, KITTIEKAT, CHILL this weekend. I think Shmoo and Hallie are testing soon to. (sorry to others I've forgotten to give a personal Shout Out to)


----------



## amber20

I hope we all get lucky this time and get the BFPs we all deserve!


----------



## CHILLbilly

All I can say is my body worked like clockwork before my MC last nov.( I o'd cd 14 and implanted 7dpo. :sex: once that month) 
I have had symptoms at 3dpo....nausea, hot flashes, cramping, ect.....its gotta be cause of all the hormones racing through our bodies.....

I have read that implantation can be from 6dpo...to 12 dpo.

so every woman is different.....every month is different..( well for me anyway different cycle numbers 25-29......different o times...different symptoms.)

I try to NOT understand it as it stresses me too much..haha

Thanks for the Shout Out!!!!!
hehe


----------



## celine

Hey JJFm still in but I have wierd cycles atm and dont really know whats happening. Starting to get that af feeling that I get a week before she arrivews though :(
I dont know about triphasic, FF suggests mine is but I dont triphasic just means 3 levels of temps and not all pg women get triphasic charts and not all triphasic charts mean pg.

xxx
Celine
P.S Yea it certainly looks as if kittie & Chill are onntheir way to bfp :)


----------



## kittiekat

Hey everyone,

Just a quick update before I head out to the shops (not to buy PG tests though lol!). Well I woke this morning to my temps being the highest they have been all cycle, so fingers crossed I may go tri...what ever it is called lol!. I did another IC test this morning which is slightly darker than yesterday and definitely more pinky but still really faint. The spotting from last night has stopped so thats good and I guess I just have to hang on now and wait :-(

JJf - I am no expert in temping but I do believe your temps should stay above your coverline until the day before or the day of af. If they go higher around the 7-10 day mark FF would mark it as a possible tri....stagey thing. 

When I had my two miscarriages I had symptoms very early but then they disappeared but saying that most cycles I seem to get symptoms really early and then they go before af so I am not sure what to answer for that question hun. Sorry if I have confused you even more........

Chilly and amber have you tested yet?? I will be popping back on later to check it out.


----------



## kittiekat

God this is killing me!!!!!!! I did another test :blush: I know I should of waited til in the morning but I am so lost not knowing lol. Anyway, it came up faint yet again and to be truthful a little more fainter than this morning, although that could just be cos I did it in the afternoon, right??? 

I am really on edge now, I knew I should of waited :dohh: I have had around five chemical pregnancies in my time ( as you can see from my ticker we have been at this a while (been married nearly ten years and been together for three before that, so we started ttc after getting married all them years ago lol)). I am worried this is going to go the same way (aaarrrgggghhhh!)

I just wish you could take a quick peek and say oh yes hunny we did it this time have a look.......) I know our OH/DH would be disgusted but hey it would allow us girls to actually live a normal life after O day! :rofl:

Anyway, sorry I am rambling but I just feel so helpless, there maybe a little bean in here and I cant do anything to help the little one along :cry:

Onwards and upwards I suppose, I better get that british stiff upper lip out lol :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Awww, hunny, you've really been through it, haven't you? No wonder you just want to know. I do think 2ww is a cruel trick played on women! God musta been fella after all!

Try and relax and remember if you are pg....the longer you can leave it before another hopefully positive test, the more chance any little bean would have to be sticky.

Sending you some sticky dust anyway! :dust: :dust:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Kittiekat- wait til morning and try again.....or wait til Tuesday. Let those hormones double and you'll see a darker line! If we could just forget the 2ww ( its really the last week thats the hardest) and wait for a late AF it would be less stress.
I hope you will pick up some helpful tips and tricks to try from this site..

I tested again this morning.....:bfn: oh well...AF due in a few days...She's been unreasonable lately.
So I am grasping to the last hope that shes not due for another couple of days and too early for tests!

2ww sucks so bad....thats an understatement....

Oh and on another note..I have become *SUPER-BITCH*
I usually loose it the week before AF but think I have also gotten PMS or PMT few days before. No real cramping yet....no spotting... I have a bit of hope.

So lovely ladies hope all is well with you all.......its raining here again...all over my laundry hanging outside....BUT my veggie plants are getting huge..my morning glories are finially blooming and my roses have rebloomed.
BUT my lawnmower is broken and my grass is almost 2' tall.....crap..lol

and my chickens are bored and want outside.......oh well..looks liek another pajama day!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

Aww, Chilly, sorry you had a BFN sweetie, but you know that your not out if your not bleeding! Still reckon its looking good on the sympton front for you. 

And believe me I know all about Superbitch...although for me, I bite everyone's heads off for 24 hours after she turns up! Hoping thats not going to be a problem for any of us for too much longer though!


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I think AF might be here on wed.......
So I may have a few days to obsess about it......but I'm not looking to far into it. I'll keep an eye out for a few of you girls who are testing soon.....
So good luck you ladies still in it....csmumma..JJf, amber, halle,kittiekat, celine, and everyone else still waiting!!!!!
I'll be waiting to see your :bfp:


----------



## celine

tx chill, my cycles are so long I reckon I will be the last one here!


----------



## Lyns

celine said:


> tx chill, my cycles are so long I reckon I will be the last one here!

I know how you feel....mine seem to be going so short....I'll manage three times as many as everyone else before I get my BFP!

This TTC lark does make time drag though....especially when you see people who join after you and they're in first tri already!:hissy:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Never give up....we're all strong women and I am sure we will end up with our :bfp: when its time.

PMA......
I am positive as I just realized that my AF is still 3 or 4 days away. I just figured because of possible IB at 6dpo I could test at 11 and 13 dpo. Oops....so I am hopeful cause i sure do feel the same symptoms as I did last week!

celine...how long are your cycles?
lyn...I hear ya.....love the " Its my first month trying!!!"not
I feel excited for them BUT I also think of all the ladies who have been waiting a year or more sometimes 10.
I don't want to say there is a plan for all of us cause waiting to long is a shit plan.
No reason why some get sticky eggs and some have to wait.

I'll take my frustrtions out on my knitting needles..LOL
use google to find sites to learn how to knit....
Miel made the cutest papoose~!!!!!! I want one now as well..


----------



## shmoo75

Quick update on me before I h ave too get ready for work. My temp is still up but, a little down from yesterday and FF is still not saying when I OV'd:hissy::hissy: Took a test this morning and it was :bfn::bfn: If :witch: isn't here by Saturday I will test again and, if :bfn: again and no :witch: by the following sat will test again!!!!:witch: Looks like I couold be heading for another 42 day cycle:hissy::hissy::hissy: Not fair:hissy::hissy:


----------



## celine

Chill my last cycle was 38 which was the longest ever!! Ive only been seriosuly ttc 3 months now so I understand it cant be my turn yet, I feel there are loads of poeple on here who definatly deserve it more. 
schmoo looks like we on the same cycle day, lets have a race who's cycle will end first!!


----------



## Halle71

:witch: got me a day early which means I was right - FF got my O date wrong. I'm now pinning all my hopes (rather dangerously I know) on this cycle. We are going to Majorca for a week in 12 days and I am due to O in that week. I was so upset this morning about :witch: that my lovely boy said we should talk about it tonight - a breakthrough! I am going to see if we can give it 100% effort for the next three months because my goal is to get pg by Christmas. That will also have been 6 cycles, the time doctors may see me as I am over 35....

There's a lot of pressure on Kittiekat, Chillbilly, Shmoo and Celine now to get us some May babies! Good luck girls.

Lots of love

Hx


----------



## littlestar

Sorry, i've been a little quiet, but i still don't know if i've o'd.
Tested and got a :bfn:
had tonnes of cramps this month, and was hoping my cycle was going to be a little more normal - last was 56 days.

Celine - my :witch: is irregular too, i am cd28 today and keep hoping that they're going to come into a more normal range. 

there is still a chance that i haven't ovulated yet. so we are still :sex: regularly!

Good luck all you girls with regular cycles.


----------



## celine

So littlestar it is a battle to see who's cycle ends first or whose ends in a bfp :) even if I get out early I promise to keep you company here til ur bfp or af :)


----------



## littlestar

Thanks Celine - were probably in this together! If only our cycles were regular enough to make sense! I will do my best to post more regularly on here and keep you posted! Good Luck!


----------



## willow77

Hi,

I'm new but can I join please? AF arrived on Sunday, so soon start our 4th month of TTC. Feels more like 4 years though, the 2 week wait drives me totally loopy and I'm a complete POAS addict!! I honestly don't know how some of you stay sane! Any tips?? I'm lucky in that cycle regular at 27-28 days, going to get some Ovulation sticks this week though to hopefully increase our chances this month.

Baby Dust to you all!

W x

P.s How do you get the little witch symbols etc?


----------



## celine

Hi Willow :) the symbols you should find it you click on 'go advanced'when typing response (should be bottom right )
When my af arrives will be my 4th month trying too!


----------



## shmoo75

Ok Celine I accept your challenge to race to see who's cycle ends first either with :witch: or :bfp: My temp rose this am but, FF is still not saying when I OV'd and when:hissy::hissy: so bloomin' annoying I feel sick every morning and at random moments through out the day also my boobs ache on and off through out the day as well. The boob thing I get every cycle and when I am pg so, can't go purely by that sign and, the sickness feeling might be a new AF sysmptom my body has decided to give me a few mths down the line after m/c. Oh the joys!!!!


----------



## celine

Hmmm It seems almost obvious that u o-ed on CD 17th...why dont you override it on FF? That nwould make u 13dpo!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Celine and littlestar......
Hope your wait will be coming to an end soon!!!!!!
My cycle has gotta longer by only 2 or 3 days. I can only imagine the frustration of an unpredictable cycle.
I am thinking my cycle will be only be 2 days longer then normal.....had a tiny bit of spot but no cramping. 
I'm a bit down today so will be keeping myself busy off line. Hope you all are doing ok and keeping busy.


----------



## kittiekat

Ok the good news and the not so good, which first??

Temps had dropped a little this morning so started the morning feeling quite down anyway.

Well this morning I did a FR and it was :bfn: and I can tell you i was soooo gutted. Had a good cry before going to work.

Then went to the toilet as was having af pains and found a bit of cm tinged with blood again and thought see here she comes :witch: So put a towel on and took some pain killers and got my head sorted to accept her when she arrived full flow.

So come dinner time I went to check how she was getting along and no sign, no blood stained cm nothing..........................

Af pains had all gone, they were the worst this morning they have ever been yet so was so sure she would be coming. I always just start bleeding, I never spot usually thats why I got excited two days as I had the same blood stained cm.

Anyway, thought nothing of it but then suddenly my boobs started to tingle and I thought lets check google and see what it says about implantation 12 dpo.......

It wasn't great news as it seems quite late to implant then but not impossible so I look up when people get there positive according to dpo, and again people usually say 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 etc

So me thinks in my little head here, just maybe.......this morning was the last bit of implantation?

So I hold my pee as much as possible and buy another double set of FR. Get home and do the deed, nothing at first and my heart sinks but then pink covers the correct pregnancy end and then low and behold but a :bfp: comes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Theres me crying my eyes out and I keep looking incase they try to disappear but I can see two pink lines where the pregnancy end is and also a control line so there was three lines (hope that makes sense). 

So this is the bad news, two lines where only one should be signals alarm bells in my head, maybe its a faulty test, surely there shouldn't be two lines?? I tried to ring FR but closed so now I am in agony wondering whether to be excited or not..................... 

One of the two lines is more darker than the other but when I look at it and compare it to other positive FR tests it seems to far over to the left of the test, so I really dont know????

Sorry the message is huge but wanted to try to make sense of everything I have one more FR test left and one clear blue digi (which I am going to do in the morning) but I am really sacred to do them incase they are :bfn:. I so want to believe that this test is really positive and to be truthful I have never gotten a pink line on a FR even with my chemical pregnancies etc, so am excited really.....................


----------



## celine

Kittie im not gonna be very helpful but there is no such thing as a false positive so there is hope hun 
xxx

On my end I have over-ridden my FF o-date to where it looks like it fits better so Im only 8dpo, bad news is i only bd-ed the next night afetr o so slim pickings for me again.

Im so frustrated, why cant I just get my bd right!! I guess these last 2 charting months are at least a learning curve for me to understand my body and stop bding too darn early!


----------



## Lyns

Hey ladies...seems strange reading about your 2ww stuff still and here's me on CD6 already. She packed her bags and left today.....hopefully for a loooooooooooong time!

Halle, JJF et all....sorry she got you... :hug:

Amber.....where you gone....hope your still in? 

Littlestar, Celine, shmoo...everyone with strange or long cycles so far....don't know how you girls cope.....mine are currently 25ish days with irregularity only a day or so either side yet it drives me nuts!

Chilly.....Huge :hugs: to you hun, really don't like to hear of you down babe. Hope your feeling a little brighter and all is still looking good. 

Kittiekat....I've got everything crossed for you babe....I think you are in with a huge chance of being our next BFP....remember Porkpie's fly? Faulty test or not, something came up ither than the control line and there isn't much chance of that other than being BFP....are you sure you two lines weren't the 'sides' of the postive line, and it was faded down the middle? I've seen that before on OPK's.

Oi...Max...you still poking your nose in occasionally? Hows you hunny? Where you at now?

OK, think thats everyone, hugs to you all, just wanted to let you all know I'm still thinking of you girls (and cos I have no real cycles buddies now :( thought Miel was with me for a while but she dropped back a couple of days...I feel like Billy no Mates!

Now where's that hubby of mine I think we need to practise! lol x


----------



## amber20

Sorry I haven't been on that much I have been a little down. The :witch: came like clockwork yesterday. A little frustrating. My other 3 I conceived right away. But on to a new month!

How are all of you doing?


----------



## JJF

Amber I'm with you...I conceived my 2 babies easily but I've now had three MC's mixed in so I feel your frustration! The witch got me last night, not terrible unexpected though so I had already had my tears over it all a few nights back. Last month was 1st cycle after MC, so this is now #2 and (here comes the TMI) the first day of each of these cycles I have had TONS of clots, almost like a miscarriage. In the back of my mind I have to wonder if maybe I was prego to some tiny bit but it couldn't implant? That wasn't the problem with my 3 MC (all sacs with no babies in them), but who's to say I don't have more going on, you know. Just something for me to keep in mind as I continue down my journey! Think I'm going to try the low does asprin and some B6 this next month just to see how it goes. Sorry, that was a longer rant than I ment to write!

KittieKat-that test does sound very odd, but as Celine said, a line is a line and no really false positives so I've got my fingers crossed for you girl. I had that red twinged EWCM this month for a few days then it stopped a few days before witch got here, I too did not know what to make of it. It did it last month also (after the MC, sorry to keep repeating myself, haha) so maybe that is now my "new normal". 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU LADIES STILL IN THE GAME!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Kittiekat - I have my fingers crossed for you hun that it really is a :bfp:

Chilly - How you feeling today hun? Hope your spirits have lifted a bit I know it can get you down big time all this TTC malarky:hugs::hugs::hug::hugs:

I have over rode FF and it now says I OV'd on CD18 as it did before. I took a test this morning and I could of sworn I saw the faintest outline of a 2nd line. Not sure if it was my still more asleep than awake eyes playing tricks on me or it was for real. I will test again on Saturday morning and see if I get a darker line or, it is confirmed that my eyes were really sleepy and playing horrible tricks on me. Trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## celine

schmoo looks like you might win this race after all :)
Im on cd 30 no signs of af, no symptoms, am feeling af cramps though...


----------



## Halle71

JJF - That's so weird, I was going to post something similar to your experience because my current AF has been really weird.
Also TMI coming up so apologies.
Basically I used to have a 5 day AF - medium, heavy, medium, light, light.
This time I had very, very heavy flow on day one (leaked through super, super tampons) together with some fibrous type material. It was quite pale, too light coloured for clots so I'm wondering if I also had a 'missed' miscarriage. Yesterday, day two, was also weird. Blood mixed with what looked like EWCM which also caused a problem with tampons because it couldn't be absorpbed. I also had quite severe pain for two days when I usually get it for 3-4 hours and physically exhausted when usually AF does not affect my energy levels once it has arrived. 
It just didn't feel the same. Now it's day three and all but disappeared. Definitely not normal.

Shmoo - we need you to get a :bfp: to boost our group's morale!! Here's to very BFP tomorrow. And Kittekat - looks like you may already be there. Fingers crossed for a darker line tomorrow.

Hi Lyns - lucky you - you may be Billy No Mates but not long now til you can start BDing all over again. That's the only good thing about AF. Once it's over there isn't long to wait. I do worry about wishing my life away though!

Chill, hun. Hope you are feeling better now. Let us know how you are getting on x

And Celine, I think you're gonna have to BD every other day between AFs. Will your OH be up for that?! I'm now confused about my O date. I alwayd thought it was CD 14 but now I've started charting it's looking like CD17 and OPKs don't work for me so I'm gonna have to get a couple extra sessions in myself!

Amber, I'm with you on your next cycle buddies thread so see you there soon. 

June :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: here we come!!

:hug:
Hx


----------



## Lyns

Halle, JJF, Have you read this post by Wobbles in Miscarriage and loss support?

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/673-miscarriage-facts-myths.html

Whilst I hope that support for that is something I never need, I found it an incredibly informative thread as to what goes on when etc.....especially the 3rd post "I am not sure if I was pregnant and miscarried or never pregnant at all"

You may know all this already but I thought it may explain some of your wierd AF's


----------



## amber20

I bought my husband some multivitamins yesterday and we are going to use pre conceive this time and see if that helps.


----------



## kittiekat

:cry: Well girls i'm out.............. I did another test this morning and there was a nice line so I went to work feeling over the moon. About 10 am I got really bad af cramps went to the loo and I was bleeding red blood. Anyway, that has carried on all day with bits where there is none. Its only when I wipe so not really heavy but on the way home got yet another test and my line is much fainter......... :hissy:

So looks like either :witch: or yet again another chemical pregnancy...I just can't do this again. My cycle was like 48 days or something which just takes for ever..........:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## JJF

Halle sorry to hear your having the same troubles-nice to know I'm not alone but it all just sucks to try to figure this all out! 

Lyns thank you for the info, I had skimmed over it at some point but they question you mentioned and the answer were indeed helpful-thanks! Everyone's body seems to be so different that its hard to find a rhyme or reason for anything.

KittieKat-so sorry to hear about the spotting but I hear MANY MANY women talk about spotting during pregnancy and they go to term with a healthy baby, so perhaps you are still prego but spotting? You say 'another' chemical-guess you've had them before, so sorry to hear that. Sounds like for you it might be best to try to not test until a week after your AF is due so that you give yourself a chance to pass it and don't have to go on the rollacoster of is it positive, is it negative. But then again, how many of us can really resist POAS, you know, not me, thats been proven, ha. I wish you much luck, stay positive :)

Celine and Chill-waiting to hear from yall how its going. Sending some baby dust.


----------



## CHILLbilly

So many posts to re-read........
But wanted to say I think i am out.....Looks like Af will be here full flow tommorrow...Red spot right now...no cramps.
I am relieved because of the light pink spot I had all day yesterday and today reminded me of my cycle last year when I had a MC. rather be out then go through that again.
( I spotted off and on for a few weeks before I actually tested at 8 weeks, plus had light almost AF type cramps.)
maybe thats why I have been down....:cry:
anyway..onto better news
I have just made my first batch of pickles...........dill and sweet......so my house smells like pickles..LOL :happydance:
We had a frost warning :cold:for last night so I had to blanket all my plants...Tomatoes made it..but squash vines have been hit.

So when my mind isn't so scattered i will respond to some more posts.
but til then.....

To the girls who got are finished AF....go get him..no more temping Just :sex: everyother day from now til week before AF due.
To the girls just starting AF.....I'm opening some red wine....Join me in a toast :drunk:to the good times ahead ( ie :sex: )
To the girls still in it and testing or have tested and have confusing results. You have all above mentioned girls best wishes and thoughts that you will get some answers soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## celine

I know its not my months so Ive had a matrini or 2 already 2night ;)


----------



## CHILLbilly

celine said:


> I know its not my months so Ive had a matrini or 2 already 2night ;)

Mmmmmmm martini.....is it ok to drink alone? hahahaha
I have vodka, beer, red wine, Mamjuana from Dominican ( supposed to be good for sex drive ) 
I think I'll save the last one for 2 weeks from now..LOL


----------



## kittiekat

Well CD 1 for me........she got me :witch:

I am pretty sure it is her, now I just have to sit and wait to see how long my next cycle will be, could be anywhere between 28 -50 days :hissy:

Hope everyone is feeling ok, I am just gonna go sulk in a corner but will no doubt be back soon........:blush:


----------



## csmummu

Lyns said:


> Oi...Max...you still poking your nose in occasionally? Hows you hunny? Where you at now?

HEHe thought you got rid of me??? :rofl: im always poking in just dont feel like i have much to say to you all... sorry. You may have seen my post about TTC going on hold... if you didnt it was due to medication i am on for my heart which can cause deformities in fetus... WELL i came off my tablets with out speaking to the doctor *naughty me* but to be honest i feel better than i did while i was on them i went to the doc about a month ago saying i dont feel well on them he told me to weigh up the pros and cons of being on them so ofcourse i thought i NEEDED them but looks like i dont stupid doctors... here to it holding out! :drunk:

Im on... i dont actually know what CD :dohh: cant see my ticker LAMO but im gonna POAS tomorrow if i can be bothered lol (bothered with the BFN lol) AF is ment to be due sunday unless i have another 35 day cycle which will be the sunday after that!! sigh! im so totally lost. just want to be PG now so i dont have to cycle watch!!! 

Chilly im sorry you think shes arrived... but i totally understand where your coming from i hate the thought of MC again M/MC is playing on my mind a lot i think im only entitled to 1 scan too at 20 weeks!!! god knows how i manged to stay sane with Caitlin after M/MC 

Kittiekat - im sorry youve gone through the mill this month i hope your ok xxxx:hug:

well im outta here to pop over to where im ment to be in the PMA club... which i kinda feel this month! even though i dont think im pregnant because i had a dream LOL... 

:hi:


----------



## csmummu

OH my goodness CD 24.... LOL hurray for tickers!! lol


----------



## shmoo75

Chilly - Glad you are feeling a bit better. I know what you mean about m/c I so want to be preggers but I am scared shitless about being preggers again. I don't want to go through another m/c but, i want a baby!!! Only until I have a scan that shows a heartbeat will I be happy but, I don't think I will be able to totaly relax until that baby is put in my arms screaming the place down. Don't know when that will be hopefully sometime next year for all of us.

Kittiekat - i am sorry :witch: has got you and that you believe you have had a chem preg. That is the trouble of testing early or, in your case you don't really know what is too early as cycles all over the place.:hugs::hugs: to you though hun

Well, my temp is down from yesterday and FF said it couldn't pinpoint when I OV'd so, I changed the temps back to what they really were and now have no idea!!! Also tested again this morning and it was a definate :bfn:. Must of been my sleep filled eyes playing nasty tricks on me. I will test again on tuesday (my wedding anniversary) if :witch: hasn't arrived that is but, not holding out much hope at the mo. If :witch: comes which I think she will at some point I will buy IC preg and OPK tests to use along side my temping


----------



## littlestar

I'm Back and i'm still in, Think i'm CD32 atm.

Been feeling realy sick the last two evenings, really bad indigestion really high up and theres no give on it, haven't been sick but it stopping me sleeping properly. I still have a fair amount of CM so either mine don't dry up after O or i'm still waiting to O, I did a test monday :bfn: i will be testing every monday now till :witch: arrives. 
It is a pain in the bum but as my cycles are so far out i have no idea when to expect :witch: hopefully having some reflexology this weekend..


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh good luck Littlestar.........
I so hope you get your :bfp:
Will be keeping an eye out for ya!!!!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

I have my fingers crossed for you too Littlestar here's to a :bfp: for you hun.

Honeysunshine - Waiting a week for the results that is pants!!!! Fingers crossed it isn't TB :hugs::hugs:

Well it looks like I am out this as my temp dropped to 36.15 this am. Hopefully :witch: will arrive tomorrow which, will mean another step closer to being back to my old cycle before my m/c. I always had AF start on a Saturday so, fingers crossed. Next xyxle I will start taking my temps at 5am when OH wakes up as, I wake up at that time to but go back to sleep and, will use IC OPK's as well to see if they can help pin point when I OV.


----------



## celine

Ahh schmoo looks like you winning the race then, my temp dipped slightly so Im hoping for af over weekend :)
Its cd 33 for me 11dpo


----------



## littlestar

CHILLbilly said:


> Oh good luck Littlestar.........
> I so hope you get your :bfp:
> Will be keeping an eye out for ya!!!!!!!

If it is a :bfp: it will be the best birthday pressie ever! :happydance:

I randomly took my temp this morning it was 36.62 (0.2 higher than my normal but also took 1.5hr later than normal!?) so i'm guessing i've now ovulated - couldn't tell you when though! I promised i wouldn't do anymore temps as i'm getting worked up, and with my cycles being so long atm it's getting stressful! 

Come on ladies, how many :bfp: so far on cycle buddies?


----------



## csmummu

not even a hint of a bfp for me.. not even a faint line... testing again on sunday!


----------



## JJF

littlestar it looks like we have only had one BFP from Poppiela a week or more back and she quickly hit the prego boards it would seem we havn't hear from her :) Still looks like theres hope for a few more ladies this cycle....wow, can we say LONG CYCLES in this buddy group, hehe!

I've been having a pitty party today cause my little guys were going to go to grandmas this afternoon until tomorrow afternoon. I had some really great fun things planned with hubby and a friend I havn't seen in 10 yrs. My son started throwing up, poor poor poor guy but now I'm bummed, ha. That probably sounds very selfish but with most little guys, they throw up 1 or 2 times, then they sleep for about 2 hours, maybe 3 and they wake up like they are PERFECT and are just bouncing around so its like, UGH, here he is better by the time he should have gone to grandmas but grandma doesn't want to risk getting sick, which I totally understand but still leaves me having to cancel tons of fun stuff. Okay, I hate that that sounded selfish, not meaning to be, just disappointed, you know.


----------



## amber20

No you don't sound selfish! I get like that at times too. Sometimes we just need a break too.


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- Its a downer when plans get cancelled.....even if its because LO is sick.
You're not being selfish at all....Do not feel guilty!
Can you keep him in his room with a movie or 3...hehehe and still invite friends over?
or did your plans involved going out?


----------



## JJF

My son is SO easy, he just hangs with me, watches movies, reads his books, plays nicely, its like being on vacation with him around. My daughter is much like having a tornado hit you at full force ha. My plans were to head out but I've not told OH to get his butt home after he has a few drinks with his friends cause I am going to a movie with a friend at 10pm! Tomorrow will be fine-we were going to go test drive some new motorcycles (we have 2 currently) so maybe it was God's way of not having us on the bikes-you never know. I do worry sometimes if we were to have a wreck, my little guys would be left with no parents-wow, sorry to just put that out there...but maybe its a good thing I'm not going :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

is there a helmet law down there....here in Ontario you must wear a helmet.
OH is a firefighter/first responder in rural area and has only had 1 motorcycle accident.
So wear your helmet and leathers.


On another note....
OH just made my a banana split for supper.....hehehe
cd2 so I am craving choclate...sugar....everything...haha 
BUT I had to much choco sauce and now feel :sick:
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JJF

WOW, a banana split sounds awesome!!!!! Yes, we have a helmet law in Georgia and my OH is VERY safe, but its the other drivers on the road, you know.


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> WOW, a banana split sounds awesome!!!!! Yes, we have a helmet law in Georgia and my OH is VERY safe, but its the other drivers on the road, you know.

Plus brownies mixed in and at 1am had the left over brownies....good nutritiious day!!! haha
Its so true about other drivers....I was helpng out with a chairty poker Bike run...and ended up following a group in my truck..... Saw so many rude dangerous drivers...cutting them off...not letting them merge onto highway ....it was also raining out.


----------



## shmoo75

There are quite a few motorbike accidents over here in the UK. Some are motorcycles driving in between the 2 lines of traffic and car drivers not seeing them in time or, some other drivers just simply not caring.

I took my temp at 5am today and it was 36.24 so abit up from yesterday and no :witch: so far today. If :witch: does come hopefully my next cycle of temping will be more useful and if I use the OPK's as well maybe that will be my best bet. Have a great weekend guys


----------



## celine

CD 34 12dpo still no af, my charts seems to be zigzagging all over *sigh*
Yea we sure are looong cycle buddies!!At leats one of us got a bfp this month (pops) its good to know at least one in every buddy group gets it ;)
Like a prize!


----------



## Lyns

Shmoo, Celine have you guys tested recently?


----------



## shmoo75

I tested this am and it was :bfn: If :witch: not arrived by Tuesday 16/09 I will test again then and, if still :bfn: and no :witch: by Sat 20/09 I will test again then too. CD34 today of a gawd only knows length of cycle. 1st one after m/c was 35days and the 2nd was 42days and my current one is my 3rd. Fingers crossed it doesn't turn out to be a 49 can't be doing with them getting longer by a wk each cycle and, not knowing when I OV


----------



## littlestar

I am sooo chilled out atm, had a deep tissue back massage today, it was fantastic.
i'm a bit sceptical atm, last time i had a massage (9th Aug) :witch: arrives 48 hours later.
making my previous cycle 56 days long.

i'm hoping just a coincidence, if :witch: arrives by monday i will be shocked - i can't imagine the same thing happening twice. 

Shmoo, hopefully your cycles will start reducing themselves soon. my first was 81 days 2nd was 56 so they are slowly reducing their length, fingers crossed this cycle is less or :bfp:!


----------



## Lyns

Shmoo....have you thought of trying something like Agnus Castus or EPO....I took them for two months and have had to stop (well I've stoped AC and reduced dosage of EPO) as they were rapidly lengthening my LP and shortening my cycle!


----------



## shmoo75

i might try some in the next couple of months if my cycles don't sort themselves out soon. My temp dropped to 36.08 this am and I have pre AF cramps constantly there in the background so, fingers crossed :witch: arrives tomorrow which would make this cycle 1wk shorter than my previous one


----------



## littlestar

Hi Ladies, This morning i have EWCM! i thought i was totally out of it this month! it was only a tiny amount but engough to stretch iykwim!

so it's looking as though o is coming up for me, we :sex: on friday night and probably managed tonight but i'm away monday but will probably catch him tuesday as well for good measure. This is the first time since coming off the pill i've had it like this i did think i'd gotten a patch last week but now i'm not so sure. will keep you updated. 

Sorry to hear about your :bfn: Shmoo, chin up and good luck for your next cycle.
when are the rest of you due to test?


----------



## celine

Yeay Littlestar good on your (re)productive bding ;)

I wont be testing for at least another week, stilly feeling that af will be here any day now, last week lp was 19 days!! Also I mixed up o-day completely this month so bded only the day AFTER o so i reeeally doubt im pg ;)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Just popping in to see how you girls are doing.......fingers crossed for you shmoo and celine.....


----------



## littlestar

i think i'm in the TWW! I had more EWCM on saturday and some yellow CM on Sunday and it dried up yesterday! so i think i am 3dpo! and we did :sex: on friday night. 

It ain't over till the fat lady sings!


----------



## csmummu

GL little star fingers crossed for u xxxx


----------



## Lyns

littlestar said:


> i think i'm in the TWW! I had more EWCM on saturday and some yellow CM on Sunday and it dried up yesterday! so i think i am 3dpo! and we did :sex: on friday night.
> 
> It ain't over till the fat lady sings!

Oh my goodness, doesn't that just show you how much us ladies differ! There's us, cycle buddies at the beginning of August and now I'm practically in 2ww next time round! I guess that thats the TTC version of lapping someone! :hugs: 

Although, not so much the goal of a finish line as aopposed to 2 x pink line in this case!

Good luck sweetie....enjoy your :sex:ing! xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Still have an eye on you lyn.....hehe I am still waiting to O......and waiting to :sex:
arggggggg....


----------



## Lyns

Chilly, what CD are you now, chick? 7 or thereabouts?


----------



## shmoo75

Tested yesterday and :bfn: still no :witch:. If she stays away I will test tomorrow and again on Saturday if the ole hag still hasn't arrived. If :witch: does get me i will try not to test until CD40 nxt cycle as it appears I am in 40+ day cycles. Fingers crossed for the rest of you


----------



## littlestar

Lyns said:


> Oh my goodness, doesn't that just show you how much us ladies differ! There's us, cycle buddies at the beginning of August and now I'm practically in 2ww next time round! I guess that thats the TTC version of lapping someone! :hugs:
> 
> Although, not so much the goal of a finish line as aopposed to 2 x pink line in this case!
> 
> Good luck sweetie....enjoy your :sex:ing! xx

Thanks for sharing that Lyns, it kind of put the whole thing in perspective. I think someone mentioned on here that normal ladies can go on trying in quantities of months whereas our irregular ladies go on cycles. I cannot believe i stopped BCP in march and i'm only on cycle #3!

I would welcome the :witch: or a :bfp: at this point at CD37, IF i am 3-4dpo still potentially reduces my previous cycle by a week.


----------



## celine

I stopped bcp in october 07 and my cycles were never this long until ttc..hmmm
Well Im CD 38 16dpo officially the longest cycle ive ever had unless af shows today, last months cycke was 37. I may test Sat is she hasnt shown, Im hesitant to test because I messed up o-days so only bded the day after o...


----------



## celine

Well guys Im out, CD 1 today can you believe my cycles keep getting longer?


----------



## Lyns

celine said:


> Well guys Im out, CD 1 today can you believe my cycles keep getting longer?

Sorry, she got you hun, but at least this cycle you can buy a bucket load of OPK's and pee on about 20 a day just to make sre you catch that eggy.....and then it has loadsa time to implant!


----------



## celine

hehe will try!


----------



## littlestar

:hug: Celine - Heres to the start of a fresh cycle for you!

Today i'm CD39! i had a huge temp drop yesterday which i'm hoping is implantation as i've had loads of camps and stabbing pains in my bb's the ast few days and back ache this morning also my sense of smell has improved so touch wood i'll know soon. will test on monday as usual.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Celin-here's to a new start......hope AF isn't to terrible for you......

Littlestar......keep your chin up and good luck testing ...I have seen a :bfp: anouncement that was way past cd40....so you're still in it!!!!!!!!


----------



## celine

Come on littlestar you could make this groups 2nd bfp :)
Oh and af is REALLY kicking my ass 2day!!


----------



## littlestar

celine said:


> Come on littlestar you could make this groups 2nd bfp :)

It's wishful thinking - i did a test today (probably way to early; but with irregular cycles when do you test anyway! :bfn:)

I'm not holding my hopes up, feel really down today :bfn: obviously didn't help but hey! it's one of those things, had a mean headache for hours yesterday i went to bed about 9.30pm as it really drained me. Hubby was shocked haven't been to bed that early for ages.


----------



## celine

Yea irregular cycles are odd, I hate them v much!! I hope you ok after ur early bfn...if its bfn this time I find that every cycle helps me in the next one, I learn something different everytime.
Still holding thumbs though :)


----------



## littlestar

So fustrating! i know!
i'm either 7-8 dpo today of if i go by my last cycle (cd56 - today CD41)i could be o'ing right now so we :sex: last night just in case!


----------



## shmoo75

Celine - sorry :witch: got you hun :hugs::hugs: good for you being positive about your new cycle

Littlestar - sorry it was :bfn: but, it could be too early so fingers crossed that you get a :bfp: in a few days time

My temp dropped to 36.10 yesterday and not long after :witch: got me. At least my cycle was 39days not 42 like the last one was. I will continue to temp but, I wont buy OPK's. I will test on CD28, CD35 ect on this cycle as, I don't know how long this one will be. I am hoping if :witch: gets me again it will be on CD29 so I will be back to a normal 28 day cycle and, not left to tear my hair out wondering when will I O and, when is :witch: due!!!! Here is to my slightly belated wedding anniversary celebrations with OH tonight. We are having a big fat Indian takeaway, few bottles of wine and, some DVD's to watch. Hope everyone else enjoy's the weekend.


----------



## littlestar

:hug: smhmoo


----------



## Lyns

Sorry she got you Shmoo.....lets make this next cycle a successful one for us all!

I've not bothered with OPK's this cycle (or my trusty CBFM) and started watching bodily signs. A few days ago my cervix rose and EWCM started to appear....i thought I would Ov about CD14. NO way! I now know i Ovulated yesterday! Cervix was still high, and still had EXCM, but more than anything I could just feel it. A slightly tender achy feeling in my abdomen, a real change in the hormones....its utterly amazing what you can feel if you stop and 'listen' to your body!

So, we :sex:ed yesterday (twice :happydance:)....and will again tonight for good measure. I feel good about this cycle!

So I guess thats me in 2ww again....fingers crossed for me and :dust: to all of you still in this thread! xx


----------



## amber20

Good luck, I hope you caught the eggy!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Shmoo....your anniversary dinner sounds so yummy!!!!!!! The wine sounds even better..hahaha. 

Well I am just starting my bd celebrations..hehe
well sort of.....OH has been away all day/night yesterday...and gone today..so maybe tonight will be the night. Just a practise night tho' haha. the ones that count will be Sunday/Monday and onward!

We will have to make the most of this month as OH may have a job opprotunity that will involve 11 weeks of schooling ( mon to friday) home on weekends.
That doesn't match my ovulation days. So we'll see.
and I have to find a full time job while he is away. I'm excited and nervous about that.


----------



## csmummu

Oh wow chilly its all gone amazing for you right now!! i hope it all goes well .. the job will keep your mind off missing your hubby. xxx

Lyns - HOW exviting!!!!!! squeeling with delight!!!


----------



## JJF

so girls is Little Star our only possible BFP left in our buddies? We didn't have such a great sucess rate in this buddy group did we :( So happy for Poppie but wish more of us could have joined her. Good luck to everyone in their current cycles, looks like Lyn is leading the pack as she is already in the 2ww, wow!


----------



## Lyns

Ah, thing is, I think we were a lucky group.....and we'll all get our BFP's very soon following being part of it! :lol:


----------



## littlestar

JJF said:


> so girls is Little Star our only possible BFP left in our buddies? We didn't have such a great sucess rate in this buddy group did we :( So happy for Poppie but wish more of us could have joined her. Good luck to everyone in their current cycles, looks like Lyn is leading the pack as she is already in the 2ww, wow!

do you really think so? :dohh:
am i totally in denial to the fact i could still be :baby: or am i sadly the only one left waiting for the :witch: to arrive?

CD42 sounds so depressing when everyone else has moved on to their next cycle.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Littlestar..........keep thinking positive...
WE ALL ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maybe take a break from the boards to take your mind off the longer wait......
Keep yourself busy....and before you know it....you'll get your answer
( by the way as I type this..theres a HPT commercial on tv)
so when can you test again?????


----------



## celine

littlestar you never know chick :) I cant imagine what id be like on cd 42, going crazy i take it, i got to cd 39 this cycle...still holding out for your bfp!!


----------



## csmummu

:hugs: little star xxxx


----------



## littlestar

i will test this week - got a different brand to try this time as i'm not convinced the IC's are working for me! 

can't decide whether to do tomorrow or my birthday (wednesday), i've had loads of cramps and headaches today. Something is definately going off but i wish i knew what!

Thanks Chillbilly, staying away from the internet doesn't help me at all - i'm addicted to internet in general! i am away for work tomorrow so i get some time out then. 

Thanks Celine - will keep you all posted!


----------



## JJF

Littlestar, we are still behind you :) You might be having a long cycle but us buddies are still here wishing for your BFP!!!! GOOD LUCK. 

Well girls I said I wasn't going to do any OV POAS this month but now I'm totally wishing I had some since I've had OV pains the last few days, oh well!!! I think this should be a lesson to me that I better hurry up and order me some more HPT POAS cause my addiction is still with me, hehe.


----------



## shmoo75

Littlestar - i know how you are feeling hun :hugs::hugs: after my m/c I have had the cycle lengths in order 35, 42 & 39!!! It so bloody annoying as you don't know when you O or when the dreaded :witch: is so, you don't know when to test. 

I will test on 16/10 which will be CD28 and go from there i think.


----------



## littlestar

Tested again this morning :bfn: and my temp has gone up 36.71 (took it 1hr later than normal but i wouldn't have thought that would affect it too much)


----------



## littlestar

CD45 Today Girls and it's sooo depressing especially when pretty much everyone else is at least another cycle on from when i started! 

fingers crossed for a response soon.


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Littlestar....you sound like you need a big :hugs:

Try and think of it this way.....we're all just one BFN more than you! xx


----------



## littlestar

Lyns said:


> Awww, Littlestar....you sound like you need a big :hugs:
> 
> Try and think of it this way.....we're all just one BFN more than you! xx

i've had three :bfn: this cycle already as i test once a week after 28 days as i have no idea when i'm late nor have i managed to isolate a single o date, so i do that each week till :witch: arrives - otherwise when i do get my positive it would be difficult to work out my due date iykwim!

it does make trying incredibly difficult to predict - for instance you probably have a good idea whereabouts in your cycle you ovulate, my cycle differs so i cannot pinpoint it! :cry:


----------



## Lyns

littlestar said:


> Lyns said:
> 
> 
> Awww, Littlestar....you sound like you need a big :hugs:
> 
> Try and think of it this way.....we're all just one BFN more than you! xx
> 
> i've had three :bfn: this cycle already as i test once a week after 28 days as i have no idea when i'm late nor have i managed to isolate a single o date, so i do that each week till :witch: arrives - otherwise when i do get my positive it would be difficult to work out my due date iykwim!
> 
> it does make trying incredibly difficult to predict - for instance you probably have a good idea whereabouts in your cycle you ovulate, my cycle differs so i cannot pinpoint it! :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry...was trying to make you feel a bit better :cry:


----------



## littlestar

Sorry Lyns, I know your trying to help :blush:

I am just getting so fed up atm, nothing seems to help.

I let my hair down a bit tonight though and had a cider with my birthday dinner - after my :bfn: on monday i didn't feel like testing again so soon.

:hissy:


----------



## csmummu

awww little star i\hope something happends for you soon xxx


----------



## Lyns

Didn't realise it was your birthday today Littlestar.....apart from the obvious TTC frustration....I hope you had a really nice day :hugs: xxx


----------



## JJF

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Littlestar! Is there anything they can give you to kickstart your cycles? I'm not sure about this, but it seems to me that in the back of my head I remember hearing there was some drug, started with P, that they sometimes give ladies after a MC that is supposed to bring on the af. Know anything about that or was that I dream I had?!

Hang in there, I can't imagine how hard this is on you mentally!!!!!


----------



## monique

Goddluck


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hey Monique!!!!

Montego Bay....ahhhh I have wonderful memories of the week i spent in Jamaica last November!
I actually turned down another trip there to Negril as I and my OH are going to be starting new jobs soon.
Your little one is so adorable.......and I see you are on cd 5.... hope the wait for O is short!!!! good luck to you!!


----------



## Lyns

Well, CD24 for me.....:witch: arrived last cycle on CD24....albeit, thats the earliest she's ever arrived. I'm so hoping that she doesn't arrive today....well, at all to be honest, but if she starts consistently pitching up at this point, Im only 7dpo :shock: Not good!

Friends for dinner tonight....2 couples, and both expecting. One's about 25 weeks so I invited a mutual friend to make me feel better, and then a week ago she tells me she's expecting too, about 9 weeks gone (and she tells me with glee that they weren't even really trying). So guess what the conversation will be? I think I'll hide in the kitchen. If the evening turns the way I think it will I'm sooooooo having a glass of wine! I hate it really because I'm really so happy for them, but it does make you gnash your teeth thinking its not fair!

How are we all? Enjoying this fine weekend (well its fine where I am!)?


----------



## amber20

I know how you feel. One of my closest friend 16 weeks along and that all she talks about. I am so happy for her but I wish I was too.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ah Lyns isn't that the way!!!!!!
but to be honest...years ago when i didn't know how hard it actually was TTC i would have said the same thing. Maybe next time you should pipe up and tell them that actually some ppl do try and try for a long time!!!! Not in a snotty way but just as a reality check for them.....

I have a cringe moment when talking to a husband ( his wife had a really hard time and had to take a fertility drug and ended up with triplets) That " I may have to do the same, my eggs are getting OLD!" 
I actually said that......
So the point of my scattered post is that ......some people just don't have a clue.
me included...........BUT I am learning pretty damn quick its not as easy as it seems!

So on another note......its fall her and warm but getting close to freezng at night...my new pic is of me about to jump into the water for a swim....
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I jumped back out so fast...I think I may have froze my eggs!!!!!!!!!
but the sun felt so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

Chilly i love your new pic i think its lovely! 

Lyns im sorry your in for a rough night i'd have that glass or two of wine anyway it would just be sods law wouldnt it ;) 

Little star hope your doing ok . xxx

and its my 25th today!!! woooooooo. :D had a good day :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you had a great day!!!!
i remember my 25th...
actually i don't..haha it was a good year!!!!


----------



## littlestar

Happy Bithday CSMUMMU! a fellow Libra!

I'm fine my temp dropped yesterday but rose again today - but it in normal range! so i don't think i'm pg! but then what am i to know - i've never ever been pg before!

Yes, Lyns it is equally fustrating when people rave about surprise pregnancies, when we're here ready and waiting for that :bfp: and it takes ages!
One thing i am sure of we'll have a very different level of appreciation for our babies than those who catch pg without planning.


----------



## JJF

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to you Littlestar, your not forgotten over here, hoping to see a BFP out of you soon!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

littlestar said:


> One thing i am sure of we'll have a very different level of appreciation for our babies than those who catch pg without planning.



So very true!!!!!!!


----------



## celine

Any news littlestar?


----------



## Lyns

Hey Littlestar - did you see someone get a BFP yesterday after 90 day cycle....maybe your not out yet hunny! x


----------



## littlestar

Thanks for checking up on me - CD52 
Been away for two days with work - feel rubbish
still no sign of anything happening :bfn: on monday


----------



## JJF

littlestar, did you ever check on the pill that starts your period for you?


----------



## littlestar

JJF said:


> littlestar, did you ever check on the pill that starts your period for you?

do you know what it's called?

i'm trying to do this as naturally as i can, as my hormones had issues when i was a teen. but it will be usefuk to know just in case.


----------



## Lyns

Littlestar - I'm not sure what the one that JJF is talking about is called, but if you are trying to stick to natural, this has helped many friends of mine - and myself - on regulating long or irregular cycles.

https://www.pukkaherbs.com/file/939c0d063f318d725731a437e1c98094/shatavari-plus.html

Its all natural, organic and ayuvedic. maybe worth checking out? My herbalist called it IVF in a bottle for the amount of women he reckoned it had helped get pregnant under his recommendation.


----------



## JJF

sadly, no I seem to think it starts with a P, and I seem to also recall that I saw someone, and lord only knows who it was on these boards say something about she is still bleeding from a pill induced period so she, whoever that she was, must have gotten something to help jump start her. Maybe goole it? but I like the natural drug suggestion from Lyns...


----------



## littlestar

i've been looking into Angus castus for next cycle which is a natural hormone promoter. i'm torn on which one to try now.


----------



## Lyns

littlestar said:


> i've been looking into Angus castus for next cycle which is a natural hormone promoter. i'm torn on which one to try now.

Shatavari has Agnus Castus in as one of its ingredients....along with other natural hormone promotoers. Here you go....here the ingredients list

Shatavari
Musta 
Turmeric 
Rose Rosa
Ashwagandha 
Punarnava 
Agnus castus 
Indian Sarsaparilla 
Ginger 
Gokshura


----------



## celine

/note to self, must make alot of ginger/turmeric inspired food!


----------



## littlestar

Bring it on! (notice change in mood :happydance:)


I'm ovulating! woohoo! 
Got my first positive on an opk! (well almost as dark as it should be but after 53 days of non-event this is progress!)

Three guesses what i'll be doing tonight? - bah! who am i kidding - you ladies only need one guess! you got it! bring on the :sex: :happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::thumpup::wohoo:



Go get that egg!!!!!!!!!!!:sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## littlestar

Thanks ChillBilly!
I now have that goal to reach - :spermy: :happydance:

i feel on :cloud9:


----------



## CHILLbilly

littlestar said:


> Thanks ChillBilly!
> I now have that goal to reach - :spermy: :happydance:
> 
> i feel on :cloud9:

Why are you on this forumn...get to the :sex:.... hahahahahaha
If OH is at work...I'd call him home due to an " emergency" and get to it now....then you can do it again asap with good strong spermies.....like tommorrow morning....then again.......oops sorry :blush:I'm getting too excited for you and making bd schedule for ya...lol

I hope you and your OH have a wonderful and very productive :sex:
hehe


----------



## littlestar

unfortunately he is ill atm, has a viral/bacterial infection in his bowel (drs doing bloodtest and stool tests) :sick:

but we have company right at the moment as he's off work one of his work colleagues has popped over to help him to install his new hands free kit in the car - he's alot better now than he was at the start of the week, but he doesn't like being too far from the loo (tmi) 

but he is keen to catch that eggy - i hope he's been pleasuring himself (i've been away two nights this week for work) otherwise those :spermy: won't be that great. - means we'll have to do it tomorrow and the next day too! :happydance: no excuses for the weekend!


----------



## CHILLbilly

haha working on the car always make them feel better.........
Aw but sorry to hear he is sick...my Oh has had issues like that as well...usually after a trip to the tropics.......
I have "turned down" those stale slow spermies before...hahaha Said I don't want your lazy sperm...LOL


----------



## amber20

I took a test today and got a very faint BFP!


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations!


----------



## CHILLbilly

amber20 said:


> I took a test today and got a very faint BFP!

Congrats amber...........way to go hun......If I keep seeing ealry psitive tests I know I will test as well.....darn it..hahaha I was going to try and wait.


----------



## Lyns

amber20 said:


> I took a test today and got a very faint BFP!

Oooh, how exciting hunny! :happydance: Congratulations! xx


----------



## JJF

YIPPIE AMBER, wow, I'm so excited, remind me where you are in your cycle! YIPPIE!!!!


----------



## JJF

I'm such a loser, ha I canceled dinner with my best friend tonight cause she is the one that is prego and she decided to invite another girl along, I know the other girl but neither of us are real close to her. She is due to deliver her 1st baby in a few weeks and while I am VERY happy for her, I promise I am, I just couldnt face a night of all pregnancy talk and its not fair to her to have to 'not' talk about it, so I bailed on my friend. I think my friend almost cried, I felt bad for her too, just didn't want to spend my night with no kids (one at grandma and hubby took other one to the fair) miserable at a dinner. My best friend and I are very close and with a 3rd party there we wouldn't be talking about the same things, everything would be on a surface, nicey nicey level, you know?. I feel bad, and petty, but oh well. So guess I'm feeling a little down but I'm about to go shopping so maybe that will help, ha!


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> I'm such a loser, ha I canceled dinner with my best friend tonight cause she is the one that is prego and she decided to invite another girl along, I know the other girl but neither of us are real close to her. She is due to deliver her 1st baby in a few weeks and while I am VERY happy for her, I promise I am, I just couldnt face a night of all pregnancy talk and its not fair to her to have to 'not' talk about it, so I bailed on my friend. I think my friend almost cried, I felt bad for her too, just didn't want to spend my night with no kids (one at grandma and hubby took other one to the fair) miserable at a dinner. My best friend and I are very close and with a 3rd party there we wouldn't be talking about the same things, everything would be on a surface, nicey nicey level, you know?. I feel bad, and petty, but oh well. So guess I'm feeling a little down but I'm about to go shopping so maybe that will help, ha!

Did you tell her why?? Cause I am sure she woudl understand
Maybe make plans to see her after AF is due..haha
WHICH may not happen........FingersX'd for you
then the 3 of you can sit around and talk all the Baby stuff you want....


----------



## celine

Congrats amber ")


----------



## JJF

yes, i told her why, she was understanding but upset because apparently the other girl, rita, asked her to come over tonight because my friend needed to pick something up from her house and my friend, Jennifer, said she sort of paniced cause she felt bad telling he we were going to dinner and saying no to coming to her house, so she invited her along. I've been there before, so I can see how it happened, you know. I think it was just sort of sprung on me on a day that I just wasn't feeling in the best of moods, you know. We are going to go out next week :)


----------



## littlestar

:hug: to you JJF
It must be hard for you, In a way i guess i'm lucky i only know one pregnant person at the moment though she is family i cope and can share the excitement.

your still not out though! :witch: not wanted here!

Sorry Lyns, i'm holding out for those still waiting, :dust: for new cycles ladies!


----------



## csmummu

Way hay amber!!! nice to see more BFP's from this group!

Lilstar im so so so Happy to see you ovulating!! bring on the 2ww :D xxx


----------



## kittiekat

Hey everyone!

Sorry I haven't been around but I have been feeling sorry for myself :cry: and working a lot, been away from home too on work trips :muaha:

I am back though now with a nice positive OPK so am off again soon to do the deed :happydance::happydance:

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to amber, you go girl!!

Also congrats to littlestar, I know that excited feeling as I got it earlier. As you can see from my ticker I have waited for this OPK for the last week (no 14 day O day for me no......). At least its better than last month, that was 36 days past af!!

I know I will be well behind you all now but its nice to see some familar faces back in here and at least we can enter the 2ww together littlestar!


----------



## littlestar

At least we can do the TWW together :happydance:
it's kind of my first proper TWW, as up to now my cycles have been so long i've never been able to confirm ovulation! 

Roll on those :bfp:'s


----------



## csmummu

hehe i look forward to sharing it with you :D


----------



## CHILLbilly

littlestar, csmummu, and kittykat...... just starting 2ww....yay for you guys..........
Hope its not too long of a wait for you to see your :bfp:
even though we are almost a week or so off.......still want to be part of your progress!!!!!

even if AF gets me next week...I will still listen to 2ww symptoms!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## littlestar

Thanks ChillBilly, This ovulation feels like it's taken forever to get here, lets hope we get successful results.

i know the odds of conception are something like 25% in each cycle, fingers crossed that we've done everything in our power to get there. i don't think i could cope with too many more cycles like this on (in length)

Lucky :dust: Bring on those :bfp:'s


----------



## csmummu

Hello all! I love this group! 

Lil star did your OH feel better after the car playing with? Im so glad your making progress! I hope god forbid if there is another cycle that its no where as near as heart beaking as this!

Chilly :hi: good luck for the week ahead xxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I bought my test pack!!!!!!!!!!!!
of course it was the only thing we bought at walmart.....
and the cashier goes...."Oh.....is this a good thing??? not quoting as I was in shock she would comment on it...especially with Oh there.....
is it just me or should cashiers not make comments like that....lol


----------



## littlestar

Yes he had recovered now but i doubt it was the car thing that fixed it. He is still waiting for his test results to find out what he had. We've been trying for figure out what may have caused his illness as i didn't suffer or catch it from him and we determined that it must be down to his habit of sucking on golf tees (after taking them out of the ground) you obviously can't stop foxes etc from urinating etc on a golf course. :sick:

it's so exciting i can't wait to test! hubby says try not to get me hopes up - i told him there's nothing wrong with being an optimist, he said he didn't want me to get upset if it didn't happen. 
I will probably cry either way - happy tears for a :bfp: - sad tears for a :bfn:!

Come on ladies :happydance:


----------



## kittiekat

I'm right there with you littlestar....with the crying! I do it every cycle lol! Well I got my darker than the test line yesterday and i got another one today, plus no rise in temps yet so still in the race to catch the egg.

Do you chart littlestar? Have you had your temp rise? I am happy that I am about to O but sometimes I just can't wait to get into the official 2ww that I feel impatient lol!

Here's to the next 2ww and lots of :bfp: :bfp: 

Hey chilli don't forget to update us with your results, I have got all my fingers and toes crossed for you hun ;-)


----------



## littlestar

I've maintained my temp rise for two days so far though i've have my positive OPK's FF will give me my well deserved Ovulation lines! 
my chart is linked if you want a peek.


----------



## csmummu

Ugh chilly thats terrible dont you just wish they would keep their mouths shut! Coula have always said 

"yes this will be a good thing because weve been trying for x years and well to be quite honest im sick of waiting up at 6 am to put a theomomiter where the sun dont shine and i could really do with not playing with my juices every month to see what was goin on down there! " 

HEHEHE if only we were as rude as some people huh

I got my streatchy stuff today.... LOL we BD last night and the night before too so im not sure whats going on as i still havent had a propper positive OPK but i believe ive released an egg. (my hubby said thats the weirdest thing ive EVER said to him LOL)

Kittie good luck with the BDing :) 

Im putting my self as 1 day past O today LOL still opking though lol


----------



## littlestar

WooHoo! :happydance:


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, glad to see you all are about to catch those eggs. Littlestar I can't imagine how you've coped this long, good for you. I'm with you all on the crying, cry when its negative and I'll probably cry tons with my next bfp cause the stress has been so overwhelming at times and I'll feel a ton of relief, but then its the wait till i see the bean on ultrasound since I have history of MC's :( 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## littlestar

I do admit I am a patient person in General.
I am thrilled I'm getting somewhere though :happydance:
I'm hoping now I've successfully ovulated that my cycle shoud begin to sort themselves out or I get my :bfp:

It's Scan day for my Bil's GF on wednesday, it will determine whether she's got one or two in there as midwife suspected twins. I've gotten used to the idea i'm gonna be an Auntie before i'm a mum.


----------



## JJF

Good for them but I know its probably hard for ya somewhat also. I've been on the flip side, my bro and his wife tried for many years and went through many failed invetros all the while I had 2 kids and several pregnancies that didn't make it, i know it was HARD HARD HARD on my sil! Thanksfully due to some more 'experimental' things they now have a beautiful baby boy :)


----------



## csmummu

JJF said:


> Thanksfully due to some more 'experimental' things they now have a beautiful baby boy :)

Im so entrigued as to what that was LOL 

Lilstar theres patient and then super patient which i believe you are!

I was an auntie at the age of 7?? My brother got his g/f pregnant when they were 17 (my neice is now 19 and due in 2 weeks with her first lol) my brother came home and asked my mum that when she had finnished with my younger brothers cot could he have it... mum said " what for??" (prob expecting him to say to build a go kart LOL ) he said g/f is pregnant! I remember the night she was born and shes my fave neice :) cant wait to be a great auntie!! kinda off the toppic there lol 

MY FIL is coming over for dinner tonight so ive hid my OPKs in the bathroom cabinet LOL normally they sit on the back of the loo LOL where do you keep yours?? im feeling good to day :)


----------



## littlestar

mine are in the en-suite bathroom but my pee-cup is in the main bathroom as i tend to test in there but no-one else goes in our en-suite.

Bil & his gf wasn't trying for a baby, and they may end up with two! it isn't good timing for them either in terms of jobs etc but that's what life has given them.

Thanks CSmummu, I am Patiently waiting till i can test now, and i'm trying hard not to get too wrapped up or convinced i'm PG, if anything i'm glad i'm now officially 'working' in that department. i'm also sure this is the first time i have "o'd" since coming off the pill, though the level of cramping i've had over the last few months my body has certainly tried.


----------



## CHILLbilly

csmummu- " released an egg"
thats funny....cause it reminds me of what my hens look/ sound like when they lay a egg...
thank god we don't have to go throught that every day!!!!!!!! hahahaha
and thank goodness our OH are not as rough as the roosters when they "mount" the hen...haha
anyway .way off topic...but that made me laugh


----------



## kittiekat

CHILLbilly said:


> csmummu- " released an egg"
> thats funny....cause it reminds me of what my hens look/ sound like when they lay a egg...
> thank god we don't have to go throught that every day!!!!!!!! hahahaha
> and thank goodness our OH are not as rough as the roosters when they "mount" the hen...haha
> anyway .way off topic...but that made me laugh

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## csmummu

Chilly - you scare me. 

can you imagine laying an egg for your hubby to erm ... lol (i know thats not how it works for hens lol)

Lilstar i hope your SIL only gets one if thats what they want right now. good luck to them and may i take a moment to welcome you "officially" to the department :) bless ya xx

kittie hows it going ?


----------



## littlestar

:happydance: 

I got my line - woohoo!
i'm totally over the moon - Fertility friend now agrees with my opks!!!!!!

Thanks CSMummu, i now feel like a normal person - when i told docs about cramps when we first started she assumed i was o properly but now it seems my body has been trying and having several attempts my chsrt has so many ups downs and fertile patches it's crazy. Lets just hope if i'm not pg this time that my cycles start to regulate.

JJF she was the only one who knew we were trying for a while and she felt bad for us - i try and ignore the bump but at 14weeks its really very noticable, for their sake i do hope it's one but two would be exciting but very tough on them - i hope to be pregnant before they arrive.


----------



## celine

Good luck littlestar :)


----------



## Lyns

Woohoo...another one from this thread announced a :bfp:

Congrats Halle :happydance:


----------



## littlestar

Wow Well Done Halle!


----------



## csmummu

YAY for hallie !! Next?? 

DH said to me - "with all the extra effort we put in this month we should be" (pregnant)

little star - its amazing how much a line can mean! 

You know when you get that pain in your hip/ tummy... well mine has moved down lol how odd! im excited about the fact i can "feel" my eggy moving LOL


----------



## csmummu

oh and my OPK today only has 1 line not even a shade of pink in the second! i have well and truly O'D


----------



## CHILLbilly

I hope you catch that egg cmummu!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

csmummu said:


> YAY for hallie !! Next??


Me please.....me me me me! :rofl:

I wish!

Bah....I'm never first with anything. I even stuffed the egg and spoon race at school and came last cos I dropped my egg....Gawd, lets hope i don't do that while TTC! :juggle:


----------



## csmummu

LOL what a strange analagy :) I hope you finish this race in 1st place :) 

come here eggy :wohoo: ive decided im going to be niceier to my eggy im gonna give it something nice every day :flower:

I told hubby if this month isnt to be we shall be investing in beer and :sex: under the pier!! LAMO


----------



## Lyns

I've tried a different tactic tonight....i told hubby if this isn't our month we're booking a snowboarding holiday! Considering snowboarding is the one thing I won't do when pregnant (I fall over - lots!) its probably a sure fire way for a BFP....and if not....I get a fab holiday! :D


----------



## JJF

Thats a great idea, I know Miel was going to get a new hairdo after her bfn to brighten up her outlook :)


----------



## littlestar

Good Morning Ladies!
Another Congrats to Halle on her :bfp:

Lyns - Comparing the Egg and :spermy: to and egg and spoon race :headspin:

Today i'm 4DPO and my temp has gone up more!(36.83) i guess this is supposed to be a good thing. I do have a wicked sore throat/ small cough but i'm not feverish at all?!?!

Hubby has all of a sudden started to worry how we're going to afford a baby - before TTC we worked all this out but since then the utilities have increased somewhat and a few other minor things have been added to our outgoing ie gym membership. I hope he gets over it because it might be too late to change his mind!


----------



## Lyns

Littlestar....I know how you feel. We were only saying last night that 'times is tough' at the moment and even having one child right now we are having to tighten our belts, but 2 would put more financial pressure on.

But, in all honesty I'd eat bread and water for a lifetime to have another baby, and there's very little thats needed that HAS to be expensive. Our income went down by 2/3's when I left work to look after our daughter (I had no choice - she had cancer and I couldn't get her into daycare) and yet we managed. You would....we all would, because love, the main thing they need don't cost nothing!!

Breastfeeding will save you a fortune as will reusable nappies. As and when you get your BFP (hopefully soon), I'll certainly be happy to help with any questions you have on breastfeeding as I'm a trained (voluntary) breastfeeding supporter and counsellor, and I can give you my experiences of re-usable nappies. Some are great and some not!


----------



## celine

Hey littlestar we are cycle buddies again Im also 4dpo (arrarently i still think i might be 1dpo?)
Your temps doing some nice hiking!


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, glad to see yall are still keeping our little group (of 4, ha) alive. Like lyns said, its hard for most everyone to go to a one person income/have another child, but also like Lyns said, I don't like to base my decision on money only because in 6 months someone could get a raise, more money, new job, etc and of course the opposite could happen but I feel like why base a lifetime of happiness of another child on the next 1-2yrs of financial projection. Thats just me :)

Also if you decide to stay home, its 6 years of stress financially but when your little ones are in school all day you can go back to work and get your debt paid off, you know.


----------



## Lyns

And believe me....you won't need a gym membership once you have a buggy to push! lol! x


----------



## kittiekat

Glad everyone seems to be in a positive mood today \\:D/

I am 2 dpo and loving it!!! Just wanted to check in and see how everyone has gotten along today :hi:........ how u doing littlestar?

Have you tested today Chilli? :wohoo:

Don't know why but I am strongly craving a McDonalds bigmac burger???? :dohh: lol


----------



## csmummu

wow a lot has happened in a day! 

Hi all, 

Lilstar - we are sooooo screwed this month money wise. were looking at paying off all of our credit early which would be a GOD send it would be nice to not have that looming over us. Ive also applied for a job :) my first since june? i got made redundant and if i do get a job it will be AMAZING money wise even if its just for 7 months but hey every little helps. 

We are sooooooooooooooo cheap right now tesco's own bread.. to be honest i prefer it to ANY other!! xmas is great this year Pound shops are coming in VEEERY handy! :)

Im 4DOP and not really much to report caitlin is ill steve is better but has a soar throat as do i... *rolls eyes* 

Kittie hopefully craving mac'ds is a good thing may i suggest bk though its gonna be better for you  it could be that your body is needing iron right now. i was annemic with my first and craved burgers so who knows.

Good luck for tomorrow chilly xxxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

kittiekat:
Big Macs's always sound better then they actually are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahaha
I am going to test tommorrow..( needed a day inbetween to hopefully double some hormone numbers........ I actually looked at a 10 hour old test from monday before bed that night..and thought I saw a tiny blue line.........so I hope testing wednesday will give me a thicker line!
no AF cramps or spotting yet!!!! thats always a good sign....

Lyns........Bf is totally the way to go as well as reusable nappies.......how did you wash yours??? I have a washer but its for small loads and also on well water so not much pressure to fill....i do laundry in summer every 3rd day. Just wanted to use cloth instead of plastic ( As I recycle everything and cannot see myself fillign our garbage dumps full of plastic diapers)...but wasn't sure I could prewash and take to local laundry matt..not sure peple there would appreciate poopy diapers in wash!!!! haha


----------



## Lyns

oooh Tammy, sweetie, that sounds promising! I'll be logging on very eagerly tomorrow to check your results!

Nappy washing - I had a very big nappy bucket (2 in fact) and soaked them lots before washing. It meant they didn't need as much washing, and could gop thrugh at lower temps still!

Sadly when Morgandie went onto chemo, we HAD to use disposables, and use latex gloves to change her - that was the worst. It has doubled my resolve to stick with reusables next time. So much more personal!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lyns......thanks for the info....in bigger cities whencloth first came out. There ws a service that woudl pick up dirty diapers and drop off clean.....great ide...BUT I love in country and no way can do that. Will just have to buy a new washer set and insulate that room!!!!!
I don't even know how much a pack of diapers cost...I DO KNOW how gross they look all over my neighours front yard!!!! they leave garbage out for their dogs and bears to go through.........gross.....


----------



## csmummu

CHILLbilly said:


> I DO KNOW how gross they look all over my neighours front yard!!!! they leave garbage out for their dogs and bears to go through.........gross.....

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW you show them how its done propperly! Im so excited for you for tomorrow :happydance: i had a preggo dream last night :)

Lyns :hugs: :) im loving the fact you do BF work i know i found it hard when i first started out i felt like a total erm... word... im gonna go with willy. the midwife in the hospital didnt help much either.and i was 21 so i felt 100 times worse for being youngst on the ward. 

You were so right about not needing GYM membership once you have a buggy to push i was really struggling today with caitlin shes SOOOO heavy! 2 and a half stone! (25lbs? ) im so ready to replace number 1 baby with a lighter model and put the heavy effort on a buggy board! (she only goes in the buggy in bad weather now so its not a lot shes in it) 

we were in a store lift today with a baby in its buggy and Caitlin Was loving it! i cant wait til she has a little brother or sister to stare at :)

anyway i should get some sleep but im so in so much pain with my throat it kills i came out of the bedroom crying in pain :( taken some painkillers and its really helped! but its 2 am and the night is dwindling away *i wonder if chilly has tested yet LOL* come on chillys :bfp:


----------



## Lyns

csmummu said:


> Lyns :hugs: :) im loving the fact you do BF work i know i found it hard when i first started out i felt like a total erm... word... im gonna go with willy. the midwife in the hospital didnt help much either.and i was 21 so i felt 100 times worse for being youngst on the ward.

Max, thats pretty much why I trained. When Morgandie was born I was desperate to BF and no one had time to help. The midwivess are meant to be pro-bf but they just dashed by my bed and said 'og, giver her a bottle, but don;t tell anyone i said so' as though it was Ok to do it if we kept it quiet? It took me 3 weeks and a lot of expressing to be able to fully breasstfeed her but ti was worth every second of the hard work, when you consider what she then went through and how i then pretty much became her immune system!

I'm a bit sad at the moment though, as, at 19 months old I think she's self-weaning. From about 3 month back I said i would give her the choice of when to feed and she's definitely feeding less! 

But hopefully there'll be another LO along in the not too distant to take her place!


----------



## csmummu

Aww i know how you feel lyns they grow up so quick. Caitlin self weaned her self off everything dummies (3 months) bottle around 15 months and now at age 3 and a bit shes weaned her self totally of naps! now i have a child not a baby....

... it also looks like i wont be having a baby this mont but a 21 day cycle I will be so up set if that is true. i wiped this morning to see some reddy brown blood i dont me a drop or two either. i couldnt believe it im in shock! i know when i was younger i had 21 days but as i got older it was 28 regular! now now im sad :( 

COME ON CHILLY!!!!!! sending you all the baby vibes i have!!!


----------



## Lyns

21 days! Are you sure it couldn't be IB?

3 years before Caitlin dropped naps.....OMG, Morgandie dropped them totally at 15 months. No wonder I'm worn out! Mind you she does sleep at night from 7.30pm until about 08.30am and usually doesn't wake, so I'm not really complaining!

yeah.....another testing day for Chilly today! Come on BFP! :dust:xx


----------



## Halle71

My mum told me that when she had to clean really bad nappies she would hold them down the toilet and flush it before washing them - this gets rid of all the poo!!

Hx


----------



## kittiekat

Well I am totally confused today! I am on what I thought was 3 dpo but my temps went down (yesterday I was at 36.59 and today 36.41) this morning so FF isn't accepting my O day. I had loads of creamy CM and just now I have had some egg white as well. So really not sure whether I did O or whether it is a delayed O trying again.

Gonna try to get a BD session in tonight just in case. Has anyone ever had a fall back cycle??? Its something that keeps coming up on the web and not sure whether I may be having one of them.........


----------



## CHILLbilly

hey girls...it was another negative......I was surprised not even a faint smudge of colour.....I was nauseous last night for about an hour......So i will just wait it out to see if AF shows....
I had a 30 day cycle in july but they are usually 28 days or less..so i will be officially late tommorrow. 
time will tell..........


----------



## littlestar

kittiekat said:


> Well I am totally confused today! I am on what I thought was 3 dpo but my temps went down (yesterday I was at 36.59 and today 36.41) this morning so FF isn't accepting my O day. I had loads of creamy CM and just now I have had some egg white as well. So really not sure whether I did O or whether it is a delayed O trying again.
> 
> Gonna try to get a BD session in tonight just in case. Has anyone ever had a fall back cycle??? Its something that keeps coming up on the web and not sure whether I may be having one of them.........

My Cycle has had several attempts to ovulate, every time i got a high i thought great i'm ovulating then my temp went down up till right now (5dpo) i haven't managed to keep my temp up for more than two days.


----------



## littlestar

I'm Back! (away for work last night)
Gosh! this thread got busy all of a sudden! it's great that we're still keeping it going.

I'm CD59 5DPO today and i have a stinking cold! my nose is driving me spare and i'm sneezing much more than what i consider normal for me (suffer with allergic rhinitus)
I can't take decongestants because of my asthma so out come the hot ribena and paracetamols. Temp was higher this morning, and today bil's gf had her first scan (midwife and dr suspected twins) thankfully for them she is having one healthy (surprise) baby.


----------



## csmummu

im sorry chilly hopw she stays away and you get a late BFP :) xxx will post more later caitlin wants the laptop LAMO !


----------



## littlestar

CHILLbilly said:


> hey girls...it was another negative......I was surprised not even a faint smudge of colour.....I was nauseous last night for about an hour......So i will just wait it out to see if AF shows....
> I had a 30 day cycle in july but they are usually 28 days or less..so i will be officially late tommorrow.
> time will tell..........

:hug: 

Remember your not out till the :witch: arrives


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> hey girls...it was another negative......I was surprised not even a faint smudge of colour.....I was nauseous last night for about an hour......So i will just wait it out to see if AF shows....
> I had a 30 day cycle in july but they are usually 28 days or less..so i will be officially late tommorrow.
> time will tell..........

:hugs: I'm surprised too. Still time though.....xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

littlestar- i have had a "on the verge of a " head cold for 2 weeks now.....
with my negative tests i can't say for sure if it is a sign......BUT I have read it is a sign.....

I was joking about it hoping all the extra mucus would help with my EWCM......sigh...time will tell.

So its a gloomy rainy day.....can't do much outside....so its more housework for me.....with BnB in between..hahahaha
we do have a sunny weekend in the forecast so I am happy about that.
maybe even get to go on another canoe trip..BUT I won't be swimming this time.
so my break is over for now....brb when more chores are done..haha


----------



## csmummu

Right LO is in bed now she wanted to play intrernet before bed bless her. My bleeding is very wartery so i guess theres some hope. not holding out though :( would explain the dodgy OPKS lol... might have to preggo test ( i was one of those women that bleed during pregnancy)


----------



## CHILLbilly

:test:
for the helluvit!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## JJF

csmummu-sorry about the bleeding :)
Chilly-so sorry about the bfn-We all know that kick in the stomach feeling and depression that sinks in after it when you just KNEW all the signs pointed to prego. You know I had them last month and this month, different ones even, and nope, just me and my af with awful clots over here, ha. I'm so sorry but again, your not out yet. 

My house looks like crap and I'm trying to get off of here and go clean it cause hubby is about to arrive home, gotta look busy, and he gets tired of seeing me on here, hahahahahaha...bye!


----------



## Lyns

Yay Max get :test:ing!!!!!!!!! Sounds like you ain't totally out! 

Am disappearing for a few days tomorrow. Few days break.....with my gorgeus husband and daughter. Can't wait....need it really! Will miss y'all though, and be back soon! (And before Ov' so you'll miss nothing really interesting in my life!) :rofl:

Mwah x


----------



## csmummu

LOL i tested :bfn: but it made me feel less depressed. kinda odd but hey. 

Oh Lyns have a lovely time away hope the weather is good for you!

Chilly if you get all your house work done you can enjoy your lovely weekend.

JJF Dont you just hate the way you are sure you are pregnant i was with my first month TTC then my period after that was one red clot then brown stuff so i thought i might have m/c or something along them lines i dont know what you call a super early one or what it would feel like *sigh* im just rambling now!

We will see how it is tomorrow :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- so true about the signs......if i didn't see a shadow on the first test it wouldn't be such a let down.... I am going to be an "after AF tester" from now on. The wait is getting to be too much and the thought of a chemical is heart breaking. 
I'm starting to feel some tiny twinges ( almost cramps) and had a yellowish pink VERY light cm....
we shall see what tommorrow brings.

Lyns- I hope you have an amazing family day tommorrow....i am cleaning out my closets..haha We'll miss you!!!!!!!

csmummu......your Lo is so precious....especally the pic of her in the hoody sweater.....or jumper if your from UK..hehe

Littlestar- your next for symptom spottng...hehehe and 2ww......keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlestar

Well i'm CD60 and 6dpo today my temp is still amazing high (i have a sore throat and runny nose but i don't have a fever) it was 36.89 this morning.

got a few annoyingly placed spots appear this morning, my cp is still high but it's hard and tightly shut now - i feel like i'm expecting my period. (hubby tells me off - he's excited about testing, I don't think his bubble is ready to burst yet)


----------



## csmummu

OMg little star im so excited for you it could go either way right now!!! 

Chilly- thanks so much shes so perfect hardly ever needs disaplining. shes the reason we TTC number 2 because shes so bloody ace!!! 

Off to change my ticker now I hope i get a 21 day cycle next month because then im due to O soon LAMO!!!


----------



## littlestar

Thanks CSmummu, i'm itching to see if we've been successful this cycle!

Though I'm far from excited at the moment i feel like S**t! :sick:
I need paracetamols (i know they're safe) to ease my sneezing, runny nose and headache - gonna have a snooze in a mo to hopefully pick up my mood.

Got a stash of tissues and corned beef to keep me going (i Love corned beef hash when i'm under the weather)
Can't remember if i've already posted this on this thread but bils gf had her first scan yesterday (suspected twins) initially mw thought she was 14 weeks and already has a substantial bump - turned out to be one baby and 16 weeks along (explains the bump) so we're all relieved for their sake (unexpected pregnancy - not fair!)


----------



## csmummu

im so glad they are happy! maybe you will get the twins


----------



## CHILLbilly

csmummu said:


> im so glad they are happy! maybe you will get the twins

That would even things out.....You ahve to wait twice as long for O....so you get 2x the babies.........:happydance:


----------



## littlestar

cheers! twins wouldn't bother me.
i'll be honest with you guys i've dreamt for many years that i would have twins (run in both family lines) my mum has dreamt it too! it would be freaky if it pans out that way.


----------



## csmummu

hehe would be nice ... 

ON a side note my 19 year old neice is due on monday she was at the hospital today where they scanned her and the baby is big with long legs and shows no signs of wanting to come out ... the have scheduled a can for the week after shes due where they might be considdering a C section. poor girl xxx


----------



## JJF

I'd love to have had twins as well but since I'm trying for #3, I know that it would be WAY too hard on me to then have #3 and a #4 so not wishing it for myself now but I'll wish them for you :) Why did they suspect twins Littlestar? I remember you saying her belly was big at 14 weeks, is that why, she was measuring big?


----------



## littlestar

The doctor thought he heard two heat beats and there were lumps at both ends of her tum - as it turns out to be an older baby looking back it was probably feeling the head and feet. 
So all that unneccessary worry for nothing.

my temp was 37.10 today (think my cold has started to affect it) i went to bed at 9.30pm last night as i was whacked got up twice for a pee and have been constantly tending to my runny nose all night - not my idea of fun.
i also re-call having two hot flushes yesterday (probably cold related) i hope this doesn't stop me getting my :bfp:


----------



## kittiekat

Awww sorry your not feeling well littlestar....I hate colds at the best of times but not in the middle of the 2ww!!

Been busy at work again but just wanted to nip on here and see how everyone is doing. Hope you have all had a good day, I am only 5 dpo and it feels like forever lol. So want to POAS lol!


----------



## csmummu

Feel better little star!! 

Ive nearly stopped bleeding!!! woooooo im taking it as a period though not IB


----------



## kittiekat

Yeah I am 6 dpo!! Had a session of cramping earlier but nothing major to report. How are you feeling today littlestar? Hope your feeling better.


----------



## littlestar

Much better thanks! had a great night sleep last night, no runny nose (just bunged up instead) also had a nap this afternoon as i was starting to get tired and we have company tonight.

had an interesting day for symptoms as well (but i won't bore you here - see journal)


----------



## kittiekat

Think you may have passed on your cold littlestar lol. Woke up this morning sweating like mad and with a stuffy nose and sore throat. Here's to hoping it is something to shout about lol!!

(well I would if my throat wasn't so bad lol!!)


----------



## csmummu

oooh 6DOP with cramping sounding good kittie xx sucks about the throat thing i have that too..

hey lil star!


----------



## littlestar

Now it ain't my fault stardancer got it first! I swear! 
You wouldn't blame me if you caught a bfp!

It's looking good ladies! Testing on friday!


----------



## Lyns

Hello ladies....back from my few days away. Missed ya all....have I missed anything good?

Got some funny crampy feeelings that tell me I may Ov a little earlier than usual this month but haven't as of yet decided whether to POAS or not. Hubby goes away again tomorrow for 3 days so we shal BD tonight and then just see how it goes. Not much else I can do really, but not sure I want to torture myself my knowing if I miss Ov or not!

Righto...wanted to say hi! Off to BFP announcments to see if there's anything good in there!:hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Well ladies.....I think that cold may have brought me some good luck littlestar!

I tested yesterday and got a faint pos on an IC test, thought nothing of it and tried an asda cheapie and low and behold I got a faint positive on that too :happydance: So I went and bought FRER but nothing, well I thought I saw something but there was nothing by the time it had dried :cry:

So this morning I did another IC and again another faint line. So I emailed FF to ask why they had moved my O day and they replied saying it could have been either (although all my signs indicated CD26). They said to think of myself inbetween, so I am currentley 8/9 dpo lol :dohh:

So to try to cut this story shorter :rofl::rofl:, I have just POAS after work and my internet cheapie is darker and so too is my asda cheapie (although both still faint). I darnt use my last FRER as I am too scared it will be a :bfn:, maybe do it in the morning as I will then be 9/10 dpo (I personally feel it will be 10 dpo).

I will then bring out the big guns of a CB digi if that is pos it in the morning, I may do the CB on 11/12 dpo just in case I need more HCG. I am so :wohoo:, but also :shock: and very scared it may be a chemical again.

To be truthful I kind of felt pregnant a couple of days ago but just presumed i was making it all up againn :rofl: 

I have tried to take a pic of the tests but it wont pick up the details of the test yet but as soon as it does I will post you a copy.


----------



## csmummu

OH KITTIE im sooooooooo excited for you. hopefully you can pass onb the bfp to lilstar i know how you guys like to share :)


----------



## Lyns

Oooh, Kittiekat.....how exciting. I shall be logging on eagerly tomorrow for your Digi results. Hope its Congrats to you! :hugs: xx


----------



## littlestar

well it's not looking too good for me i'm afraid!

i'm on my 4th day of spotting (more like pinkish CM) and my temp has stayrd low so unless something happens sharpish to make my bodty think otherwise i think :witch: is about to make an appearance!


----------



## JJF

Sorry littlestar :( 
KittieKat-you go girl, all those tests can't be wrong (mean ol FRER!) Congrats to you :) Finally another bfp from our original group :) Think that makes about 4 or so from this group that was together in August :)


----------



## kittiekat

Aww sorry littlestar, here some :dust: for this month hun.

Well here goes.........

Well I did another test today, FRER and there was definiely two Lines :bfp: (did an IC as well and the line was darker but quite faint still, is that normal? The FRER was faint but very noticable, you didn't have to tilt, or squint to see it 

I am gonna try the CB digi either tomorrow morning or on Friday (properly wait til friday to make sure I have enough HCG before I do, don't know why but a big NOT PREGNANT staring at me is sooo much worse than just one line showing lol).

I feel quite positive about this month but I would like to get to 6 weeks before I become too excited, who am I kidding, as long as there is a line by the end of the weekend I will be shouting from the roof tops.

I am really hoping this is it girls.......don't think I could take another......


----------



## Lyns

Well it all sounds to me like your :BFP: Kittiekat! I'm not surprised you are excited!

Totally agree on the digi though....how many DPO are you now? I have Digi's in my drawer too, but they'll only be brought out to confirm once I have lineso n cheapies....do you think we could persuade Clearblue to change the wording to

"Hard to tell...you may be pregnant, but then it may be too early to tell! :rofl:


----------



## kittiekat

"Hard to tell...you may be pregnant, but then it may be too early to tell! :rofl:[/QUOTE]

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Love the idea! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am officially 10 dpo today so will wait for weekend before getting too excited as it is still very early


----------



## csmummu

I like having this group. even if i did gate crash it in august! :) 

Heres hoping for more :bfp:'s :)


----------



## celine

Eek Littlestar I see ur ticker is on CD 1 :(
Any news kittiekat??


----------



## littlestar

i know it's not fair - i wish she'd stop waiting so long before showing her face 65 days is not funny! :hissy:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Littlestar- lets hope this cycle is alot shorter and ends in a :bfp: ....
You should treat yourself to an AF gift!!!!! You deserve it.......


----------



## littlestar

CHILLbilly said:


> Littlestar- lets hope this cycle is alot shorter and ends in a :bfp: ....
> You should treat yourself to an AF gift!!!!! You deserve it.......

Enjoying several large glasses of nice rose wine as i write :drunk:

I hope so i have got myself some vit b6 was looking at angus castus but i am reading alot of conflicting info in regards to dosage.
Got some HTP/OPK and big tube of pre-seed on it's way as we speak so P**s of :witch: so was can :sex:!


----------



## celine

I see kittiecat has made it official in the bfp section.


----------



## csmummu

hehe its so nice :) whos next?


----------



## littlestar

we all deserve one!


----------



## csmummu

hehe very true eventually we will all have one each! 

have you done all your reasearch and decided what your taking this month lil star? 

I dont think im ovulating at all im so screwed up :(


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Max, have you been doing OPK's or are you just going of 'signs'? There's still time!


----------



## littlestar

Well i'm sticking with the vit b's atm and will be using opks every few days once :witch: has gone - she showing signs of going on vacation so i'm hoping we'll be at :sex: soon!

But still waiting on the postman for my pre-seed and tests. Got tube of pre-seed, 50 opks and 25 hpts and inc two fsh tests for free got 6.5%off = total spend of £28 - i love access diagnostics! 
Trying to focus on loosing weight now because if i have another 60+ day cycle again i think i'm going to loose my sanity if i just focus on TTC.

Been shopping today with BIL's pg gf spent ages cooing at baby stuff in mothercare with her i so can't wait for my turn! i did feel jealous walking round seeing loads of bumps though! i totally admitted i was jealous but i told her its a family baby too so i know i will get to enjoy nepheice too (nephew/neice = nepheice).


----------



## csmummu

LOL at nepheice is she going to find out the sex? 

Lyns im OPKing and its no where near positive i had one line that went slightly dark and not they are faint again.... im hoping to O in maybe a few days but i had the streachy clear stuff early on and got going with the :sex: then were going every other day at the moment! 

Im very down harted this month hence the unpacking today (weve been moved in nearly 3 months boxes still piled up) im making room for the new baby as i wont do it when im PG at the end of the month! PMA!


----------



## Lyns

Max - are you still on those fertilityplan OPK's? I never got a dark line on those. This month i got some from Access Diagnostics and the lines have been a lot darker. For comparision I did one of the fertilityplan ones when I was having strong positives with the others and it was barely there! I just don't think you will ever get a darker line than the control line with them.

EWCM is a good sign you may have already Ov'd....maybe you are in 2ww after all! Sounds like you've covered all bases anyway with BD every other day! xx


----------



## littlestar

csmummu said:


> LOL at nepheice is she going to find out the sex?

Initially they wanted to know but they now want the surprise baby to be a surprise so the nepheice will be so until he/she is born! 

:happydance: I am gonna be an auntie at last!


----------



## csmummu

LYNS THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!

Lil star we already have DD and hubby wants a surprise baby this time i just dont know if i can do it. i hate the colour yellow on babies (looks like sick) green im ok with but not a fan off... i'd just be buying blue! girls can wear blue!

On the subject of supplies for this month - im mid cycle and stared to run low on my OPKs and thought i need to order some more told hubby "ive ordered some more pee sticks- i only had about 6 left" Hubby says with honest surprise " you let it get that low??" lol bless him! Lil star is your postman TTC too? think hes done a runner with your pre seed! 

My neice is a week over due tomorrow and her waters have started leaking today so not long now!


----------

